# OoC Thread - Strife in Sokara - A solo game for Brother Shatterstone



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2004)

OoC thread for the game I'm going to run for the aforementioned Brother S   There'll be more here very soon, I'm sure...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Name	;	Full Title	;	Informal Title	;	Religion	;	Religion Plural	;	Deities Name	;	Color
Brystasia Purelove	;	Aesthete of Aymara	;	fair dame	;	Aymaran	;	Aymarans	;	Aymara	;	Plum
Hestia	;	Sister of Beneficence	;	sister	;	Morwynite	;	Morwynites	;	Morwyn	;	Orange
Ged	;	Faithful son of Morwyn	;	brother	;	Morwynite	;	Morwynites	;	Morwyn	;	Sky Blue
Velimir	;	an Obedient Brother of the Sacristies of Mormekar	;	brother	;	Mormekim	;	Mormekims	;	Mormekar	;	Royal Blue
"Holy Mother"	;	"Holy Mother"	;	"Holy Mother"	;	Morwynite		Morwynites		Morwyn		Teal
Ryat	;	an Obedient Brother of the Sacristies of Mormekar	;	brother	;	Mormekim	;	Mormekims	;	Mormekar	;	None


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

Indeed I imagine there will be.   and sorry for the spaming.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

OK, I've replied to your e-mails.  And don't worry about the spamming, it gave me plenty of material to work with


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> OK, I've replied to your e-mails.



I got it and will reply to it in lenght soon. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And don't worry about the spamming, it gave me plenty of material to work with



That's what I was hoping for and your store having the UA saves me so work tonight.  

If you have it in front of you I think the second class can quickly be solved using the rogue variant on pg. 58 (its about two lines)  its pretty much what I'm hoping for out of the class...  I would rather not have the ability to find and remove traps but it might be best to have that anyway.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got it and will reply to it in lenght soon.



Grand 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you have it in front of you I think the second class can quickly be solved using the rogue variant on pg. 58 (its about two lines)  its pretty much what I'm hoping for out of the class...  I would rather not have the ability to find and remove traps but it might be best to have that anyway.



Huh, hadn't spotted that  :\  Looks fine to me, so go ahead and use it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Huh, hadn't spotted that  :\  Looks fine to me, so go ahead and use it



Yeah I missed it too, and that was after someone told me about it in another thread...  I went back and had to ask for the page number.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

Email sent, I did forget to address the fact that maybe a bard might make more sense...  Then again I imagine this will be a small party, so maybe massive amounts of perform skills would be better while we use the rogue variant.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

I've just replied to your e-mail.  Rogue might work better, but I could see bard making a lot of sense.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I've just replied to your e-mail.



Did you use your yahoo account again?   :\  (now it is!)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Rogue might work better, but I could see bard making a lot of sense.



I agree, though on the surface a bard would make sense but when one considers their bardic knowledge one isn't so wide eyed in the world and I have no real desire to have another class with spells. 

So I'm happy with the rogue variant.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

I did use the Yahoo account, but I've just resent it from my Netscape one.  Hopefully it'll work this time...

And good point on the bard.  If you're happy with the rogue, then that's fine with me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I did use the Yahoo account, but I've just resent it from my Netscape one.  Hopefully it'll work this time...



Yeah I got the yahoo one it was delayed by like an hour...  Which is really slow for email.  Even underway my old ship's emails where rarely delayed that long and we had a small pipe, bandwidth, for unclass email.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And good point on the bard.  If you're happy with the rogue, then that's fine with me.



I am, besides if she is a bard it would really be a contradiction if she is to protect one...  She would probably outclass them. 

Email was replied too. 

Edit: eBay link


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I got the yahoo one it was delayed by like an hour...  Which is really slow for email.  Even underway my old ship's emails where rarely delayed that long and we had a small pipe, bandwidth, for unclass email.



They seem to have been having a few problems with the Yahoo e-mail lately.  Half of the time I try to log-in, I get an error message, so who knows what's up.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit: eBay link



Well, I guess you really can find anything on eBay!  I really didn't think there would be any Fabled Lands books floating around the place, as not a huge number were printed.  Good find.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh, and I've got your e-mail.  I'll be replying to it soon, here in the OoC thread, along with some information about the Fabled Lands.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, I guess you really can find anything on eBay!  I really didn't think there would be any Fabled Lands books floating around the place, as not a huge number were printed.  Good find.



Well yeah eBay does rock but the guy is in Australia so who knows if I will really bid upon it.  If the print run is really that small then yeah I probably should.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've found a few of the Fabled Land books,1-2 and 4, on eBay but I'm curious about how much of these books are chose your own adventures and how much is like a sourcebook.  You link did help but I imagine these books are rather unique.  I remember the time machine, AD&D Endless Quest, and the mother of them all "Choose Your Own Adventure."




The Fabled Lands books are a bit of an odd kettle of fish.  They are all gamebooks, but they're 
structured in such a way to make them almost a sourcebook.  

Each book covers a geographical area rather than a story (Book 2 "Cities of Gold and Glory" covers the 
kingdom of Golnir, Book 5 "The Court of Hidden Faces" covers the countries of Old Harkuna and 
Uttaku, and so on).  Within each book, most paragraphs represent either a place or the events that take 
place there.  So, for example, each city has it's own paragraph, with separate paragraphs for the 
marketplace, the temples, the harbour and so on.

To give a concrete example of how this works, below is a scan of paragraph 100 in Book 1 ("The War-
Torn Kingdom") 




> 100
> 
> Marlock City is a huge sprawling metropolis, enclosed in a fortified wall said to have been built one
> thousand years ago by the ancient Shadar empire.  It is the capital city of Sokara.  Marlock City was
> ...




Then turning to the appropriately numbered paragraph would take you to that location, with its own set of options.  
Below is what you’d see if you turned to paragraph 235 to vist the temple of Sig.




> 235
> 
> The temple of Sig the Cunning, patron of vagabonds, troubadours, lovers, thieves and rogues, is a ramshackle warehouse in the poor quarter. Inside, however, there is so much wealth, it makes you gasp -the idol of Sig, a saturnine two-faced young human of indistinct sex, is covered in gems.
> "As you can see, we have been made rich by generous, er, donations!" says a black-robed priest.
> ...




And so on.  It worked remarkably well, and you could go anywhere ever you wanted, a real change from the stricter structure of most other gamebooks.  The setting itself is very well developed, as you would imagine, although only six of the proposed twelve books were published, leaving about half of the world undiveloped.  But fortunately the six that were published covered the main northern continent, as well as the Violet Ocean and the island country of Akatsurai.  As you said, the Fabled Lands books were a unique idea, foiled by being badly timed in its arrival on the market.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree with that both PrCs make perfect sense for Aymara, the Heartwarder is more for the bard like character that loves to perform in her name and honor, and the Watchers of course protect the world form hell.  I do like the Watcher PrC but I simply will not plan on being accepted that should be based upon IC actions and IC decisions but Brystasia would definitely consider it an honor if she was selected.




Fair point on not planning to enter the Watchers.  Given the fact we’re using the Test Based Entry, there really is not other method of joining than the invite.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll think upon her history but I'm mostly opting for the "looking for father but has never meet him."  Of course her father could have been a servant of Aymara so the search for her father leads her into Aymara's services.  Of course it seems rather wrong to start out as a paladin in a game like that...  So maybe I should look a paragon but I as I see there is no paragon for a half-nymph, obviously, or a fey so I would have to work upon something...  The human would probably work but if you look the half-elf does have one so who knows.  It does make sense for her to be a paragon, though she would be a rare race I imagine her to be a pinnacle of it.




The looking for her father option certainly works for me.  It’ll give her an initial sense of purpose, and goal to work towards.  As for the paladin/paragon choice, go whichever way suits you best.  It shouldn’t take long to work up a paragon class for both the Nymph and the Half-Nymph races, and I’ll follow the Half-Elf mould by giving the choice of taking some human levels as well.  OTOH, starting as a paladin/holy warrior isn’t really a problem to my mind, as Brystasia is unusual enough to get Aymara’s attention.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If the elven blades are too much then we can simply swap them out for
> other weapons, rapier and short sword respectfully and change her broad groups around and be done with the silly thing.  Though if I go racial paragon then their will be little chance for her to learn the exotic weapons as she would lose the extra paladin group.




I can live with the elven blades, but I will point out that the rapier is Aymara’s favoured weapon.  Not that I expect Brystasia to use a rapier for that reason, but any spells relating to favoured weapons will be rapier-based.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh one thing on the LA rules, we need to double the class levels needed, since gestalts do two levels at a time, not that I would ever take advantage of this.




I’d rather factored in the effect of the LA reduction rules with the Gestalt option.  It's straightforwards enough, as you're still only strictly speaking gaining one character level each time you level up anyway, despite gaining the benifits of two classes.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m game for the test based PrC and the Defensive bonus looks sweet.  I’m curious are we doing the damage reduction for armor too?  If not there is no reason for her to ever wear armor.  Now where did I put that chain bikini.




If you want to use DR based armour, I'm happy with the idea.  I rather like the Defence rules, as the do remove the absolute dependancy on magical armour that comes into play at higher levels.  Not that I've got anything against magical items, but I like them to be a removal from the norm, rather than standard equipment.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That does trigger an idea, though it might seem perverted, the Anointed Knight PrC’s test could involve combat while nude.  That might sound strange but when you start to think about them coating their bodies in oils it does make a certain amount of sense.  "My flesh is strong enough."




I see where you're coming from with the Anointed Knight PrC test.  It does make some sense, but I'll just file that idea away for now.  After all, we can't have you knowing what the test will be before the event, now can we? 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m glad you like the flaw, I’m not sure if a  -4  is high enough though.  Maybe we should rule that her ability bonus does not count for those skills also.  I imagine it would be easier for a person with normal charisma to be uncomfortable and lie than a highly charismatic person to lie when uncomfortable with it as their body language would change so much.  If that makes sense.  I think that could make a social flaw more powerful also and even if there is other party members I suspect Brystasia will always be the center of attention and will be the one speaking for the group in all matters that she has knowledge in.  If its arcana someone else can speak, etc.




With regard to the Nievity flaw, I'm perfectly happy with a -4 penalty, but you write it up however you like.  I get where you're coming from with removing the ability score bonus as well, so do it if you want.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As for my power gaming…  Any objects to the +6 to charisma instead of
> the +4?




And go on then, you can have that extra +2 to Charisma if you want   Free your inner Munchkin!


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well yeah eBay does rock but the guy is in Australia so who knows if I will really bid upon it.  If the print run is really that small then yeah I probably should.



 Don't feel obliged to by the books just because you're playing a game set there.  Don't get me wrong, the books are fantastic, but I can provide you will the information about the setting you'll need, and you can find everything else out during play.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

I've just e-mailed you a map of the Fabled Lands.  It's about a 250k file, so it's a bit too large to post as an attachment on EN World.  I'll post some info about each countries some time tomorrow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> The Fabled Lands books are a bit of an odd kettle of fish.




They do look to be extremely awesome and unique and if I did by them they would just be for this game.  You've seen my D20 library right?  Well it isn't the only wing in the library... 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Fair point on not planning to enter the Watchers.  Given the fact we’re using the Test Based Entry, there really is not other method of joining than the invite.




Yup, if events take her their then it will be an honor and a privilege.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> It shouldn’t take long to work up a paragon class for both the Nymph and the Half-Nymph races, and I’ll follow the Half-Elf mould by giving the choice of taking some human levels as well.



I have some ideas on this...  I'll put them to "paper" soon I promiss.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> OTOH, starting as a paladin/holy warrior isn’t really a problem to my mind, as Brystasia is unusual enough to get Aymara’s attention.




Hmmm that does make sense also...  Even the urge to serve a goddess can reach deep into a forest.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I can live with the elven blades, but I will point out that the rapier is Aymara’s favoured weapon.  Not that I expect Brystasia to use a rapier for that reason, but any spells relating to favoured weapons will be rapier-based.



Good point, I hadn't thought of that.  I'll have to look at my future choice of spells but I imagine this shouldn't be an issue.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I’d rather factored in the effect of the LA reduction rules with the Gestalt option.  It's straightforwards enough, as you're still only strictly speaking gaining one character level each time you level up anyway, despite gaining the benifits of two classes.



Sounds good, I was thinking that one would need oh say 6 levels in the same class for the level to trigger.  Your way makes much more sense.  (I have the habit of making things to tough)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> If you want to use DR based armour, I'm happy with the idea.  I rather like the Defence rules, as the do remove the absolute dependancy on magical armour that comes into play at higher levels.



Their would be a need for it or theirs no juftaction for ever where armor.  Why take the Armor Check penities?

Look at column D, this would be your typical warrior skill.  Now Nightscale +5 (AC 7) would never be worth having as by the time you could afford it your Defense Bonus is already more than it could offer.  

Now your typical first level fighter would only benift from wearing armor if he wore the fallowing: Half-Plate*, Full Plate*

* This also depends upon a Dex bons.  With a +2 Dex your better off without Half Plate.

Everything else would just be a wasite of time...  So why would their even be armor in this world?  No king would pay that kind of money to protect his troops. 

Now if armor also provides DR then yeah I would rather take that Half Plate over a loin cloth any day. 

Thats how I see it at least.   I think its a smart idea to go with it.  

If we do go with DR for Armor what kind of a DR would Nightscale give?  (none or 1/-?




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Not that I've got anything against magical items, but I like them to be a removal from the norm, rather than standard equipment.



I love to see magical items.  But I like them to be special also.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I see where you're coming from with the Anointed Knight PrC test.  It does make some sense, but I'll just file that idea away for now.  After all, we can't have you knowing what the test will be before the event, now can we?



Oh I agree I just sort of tossed it out their cause it jumped into my head.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> With regard to the Nievity flaw, I'm perfectly happy with a -4 penalty, but you write it up however you like.  I get where you're coming from with removing the ability score bonus as well, so do it if you want.




I like the flaw with the ability score bonus being removed as with a 38 point by system I don't have any real flawed ability scores.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And go on then, you can have that extra +2 to Charisma if you want   Free your inner Munchkin!



Sweet!    I might give it back to you as I have an idea but I need to look at it on paper first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I've just e-mailed you a map of the Fabled Lands.




Got it. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> It was spread over a double page spread, but I've joined the two parts, and it looks kind-of-alright.




After looking at it for a few minutes I could see where it was joined based upon a slight change in color but besides that it looks good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

*Nymph_Paragon*

Okay,

Most of this was removed from the Chosen of Sune template I was working on but I wasn't really sure what else to do with a full blown Nymph who has an ECL +7 (It states on pg. 46 that a more powerful paragon is expectable for a higher ECL race.  

I don't see anything broke, or well seriously broken, in this and I think all of its in the nature of the nymph its all non-combative and/or defensive in nature. (My notes are in bold.)







*Instead of giving a skill bonus I thought that this was a better way for a Nymph to avoid combat.  I actually made this power.  *

Aura of Majesty (Su):  To look upon a nymph is too look upon beauty itself, and those who gaze find it hard not to be enchanted. This ability affects all intelligent creatures within 30 feet of the nymph. Non-evil, non-hostile creature that looks upon the nymph must make a will saving throw versus DC (10 + ½ character level + charisma modifier) or have their attitude changed one step closer to helpful.  Creatures that are already helpful are not effect by this aura.  The nymph can suppress or resume this ability as a free action.

*This was a feat inside Mongoose Publishing’s Encyclopedia Arcana: Enchantment.  It has seen use in the other game but PA ruled that a saving though vs. will was needed.  It's actually works out to be the same DC as the one for awesome beauty power in the half-nymph template.  The feat is in its entirely here.*

Stunning Beauty (Enchantment)

Your magical powers of seduction and attraction have become so subconscious, they occur constantly. Those who see you are often taken aback, hesitating a few moments before acting against you. 

Prerequisites: Fair Visage or Charisma 18+, 5 + ranks in Bluff.

Benefit: This feat affects only beings that would be attracted to you (i.e. same or similar race, sexually attracted, etc. The Games Master's discretion has final say in whether this feat applies.)

Any being that tries to target you with an attack or spell during a surprise round loses the ability to act and must wait to do so until normal initiative is rolled. During normal initiative, if you have not yet acted in a given round when someone targets you with a spell or attack he must delay his initiative until it matches yours.

*This is a power I made for the Chosen's own protection as the chosen wasn't all that powerful of a combatant so I really never saw this power as being an effective offensive weapon but simply as a way to escape over zealous suitors and unwanted lovers.*

Kiss of the Enchantress (Su): With this kiss a nymph can charm the target just as if she had cast the appropriate charm spell.  If the kiss is opposed a successful grapple and pin check or the target must be prone.  A target that willing accepts the kiss does not give up his saving throw to oppose his charm spell.  This ability uses the nymph character level, including racial hit dice, as its caster level and can be used a number of times per a day equal to her charisma modifier.

Anyhow it's probaly to powerful but at least it gives you a number of things to look at. 

As of note was this:
True Beauty, Your appearance is such that any creature that views you will be attracted to you regardless of race or sexual preference. While this attraction is not overwhelming, it allows you to use abilities dependent on attraction on any sentient creature.

And a more powerful Lips of Rapture from the Heartwarder class...

Lips of Greater Rapture (Su): When the chosen uses lips of rapture, it dispels (not merely suspends) the effects of fatigue, exhaustion, and nausea in the target. It also gives the recipient temporary hit points equal to 1d8 + your caster level (maximum 1d8+10), just as if you had cast an aid spell upon them. These temporary hit points has a duration of 1 minute/level, just like aid, rather than the 5-round duration of the other modifiers from the lips of rapture. The recipient does not gain the morale modifier from the aid spell.  This ability replaces the Heartwarder ability and the chosen can use it a number of times per day equal to her charisma modifier


And lastly some bardlike music kisses. 

Kiss of Courage (Su): With this kiss the chosen can inspire courage in a willing ally by bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At the chosen 8th level, and every six levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Kiss of Courage is a mind-affecting ability that can be used another of times a day equal to the chosen’s charisma modifier divided by 3.  Example: a chosen with a charisma of 28 could use this ability 3 times a day.


Kiss of Greatness (Su): With this kiss the chosen can inspire greatness in a willing ally by granting them extra fighting capability.  A creature gains 2 bonus Hit Dice (d10s), the commensurate number of temporary hit points (apply the target’s Constitution modifier, if any, to these bonus Hit Dice), a +2 competence bonus on attack rolls, and a +1 competence bonus on Fortitude saves. The bonus Hit Dice count as regular Hit Dice for determining the effect of spells that are Hit Dice dependant.  This effect lasts 1 round for each charisma bonus the chosen possesses.  Kiss of Greatness is a mind-affecting ability that can be used another of times a day equal to the chosen’s charisma bonus divided by 3.  Example: a chosen with a charisma of 28 could use this ability 3 times a day.

Kiss of Heroics (Su): With this kiss a chosen can inspire tremendous heroism in the recipient.  A creature so inspired gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws and a +4 dodge bonus to AC. This effect lasts 1 round for each charisma bonus the chosen possesses. Kiss of Heroics is a mind-affecting ability that can be used another of times a day equal to the chosen’s charisma bonus divided by 3.  Example: a chosen with a charisma of 28 could use this ability 3 times a day.

Enjoy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

The more I look at this one the more I think the nymph one is too much...  

Anyhow this one is rather cut and dry but do remember that only one side of the paragon is set in stone and that's the mother's side.  The father could be everything from a human to a bugbear.







Level 1) Nymphs don't age, though this is open for debate, so I thought timeless body made sense.  I would hose rule though that even if this is gained before the age of 21-24 that the body ages till then and then stops.  The Divided Ancestry is a requirement.  Having the ability to swim like mom makes a certain amount of sense and anything else on the Nymph sheet is simply to powerful.

Level 2) Same as the half-elf paragon except that I would recommend diplomacy and perform for the +3 skills.  (one perform skill btw)

Level 3) As if their was ever a doubt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Here’s the basic for Brystasia. 

Things that I'm noting...  Does Reputation and Honor really work well together?  It seems to me that no they really don't.  I would rather keep Reputation over honor as I think is more for Brystasia is than the honor system.  (Not that I'm saying Brystasia isn't honorable just that the systems seem to overlap.)

I still need to know about the DR for Nightscale, yes I realize you haven't been back online.   As the above will almost never be worth wearing with the Defensive Bonus how do you fill about Mithral?  is it still to rear to start with? (aka Mithral Shirt gp 1,100)

	The Racial Paragon is a work in progress but they don’t need to be done before we start as I’m with you let us start her out as a paladin. 

	What weapon group is the lightblade in?  Would you be interested in replacing Aymara’s divine weapon with one?  We can always rename the weapon. ;P

Note:  I have her flaw and both her traits on the sheet.  

I should have the background done and her appearance and personality touched up and finished tomorrow also.  Also her equipment should be done quickly also.

If your worried about her she got everything I'm more than willing to go with gifts from suitors...  In fact I imagine after being a decent sized city she would quickly be able to dress for any occasion at any time.  (Their gifts so she's not going to sale them so I see no reason why to track it)  What do you think? 


*Character Name:* Brystasia Purelove
*Character Race:* Half-Nymph/Human
*Character Classes:* Holy Warrior 1/Rogue 1
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Deity:* Aymara

*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 20
*Height:* 5’11” 
*Weight:* 129
*Eyes:* Turquoise Blue
*Hair:*  Slivery Blonde

*Experience Points (Current):* 3,001
*Experience Points (Needed):* 6,000
*Character Level:* 1
*Level Adjustment:* 2
*Effective Character Level:* 3

*Reputation:* +2
*Honor:* 15

*Known Languages:* Common, Sylvan, Celestial, Elven, Draconic 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength:* 13 +1 (5 Points)
*Dexterity:* 16 +3 (6 Points, +2 Racial)
*Constitution:* 14 +2 (6 Points) 
*Intelligence:* 16 +3 (6 Points, +2 Racial)
*Wisdom:* 15 +2 (5 Points, +2 Racial)
*Charisma:* 22 +5 (10 Points, +6 Racial)

*Bold:* After magical enchantment
-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class:* 19 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSIVE BONUS/ARMOR (6) + DEX (3) + SHIELD (0) + DEFLECTION (0)]
*Spell Resistance:* 0

*Flatfooted Armor Class:* 16
*Touch Attack Armor Class:* 19
*AC Penalty: * 0
*Maximum DEX bonus: * Unlimited
*Armor Type & Weight: * None

*Armor weight:* 0 lbs.
*Hit Dice:* 1d10 +2 -1
*Hit Points:* 11

*Notes:* 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude:* 10 [BASE (2) + DIVINE GRACE (6) + CON MOD (2)]
*Save vs. Reflex:* 11 [BASE (2) + DIVINE GRACE (6) + DEX MOD (3)]
*Save vs. Will:* 8 [BASE (0) + DIVINE GRACE (6) + WIS MOD (2)]

*Special Save Notes:* 
Divine Grace

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier:* +3
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +2
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons:*

*Weapon weight:* 0 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats*
Power Attack (Human)
Weapon Finesse (1st feat)
Two Weapon Fighting (Rogue)
Gift of Grace (Flaw)

*Flaws*
Naïveté (-4 to Bluff, and Sense Motive)

*Traits*
Distinctive
Quick

*Weapon Groups*
Light Blades
Bows
Exotic Weapons

*Skills:*

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Balance /7 (DEX +3) 4
Bluff /-4 (CHA +0) -4 Naïveté Flaw
Diplomacy /10 (CHA +6) 4 
Handle Animal /10 (CHA +6) 4
Hide /7 (DEX +3) 4
Listen /6 (WIS +2) 4
Move Silently /7 (DEX +3) 4
Perform: Dance /16 (CHA +6x2) 4 DI
Perform: String Instruments /10 (CHA +6,) 4
Perform: Wind Instruments /10 (CHA +6) 4
Perform: Sing /16 (CHA +6x2) 4 DI
Ride /7 (DEX +3) 4
Search /6 (WIS +2) 4
Sense Motive / -4 (WIS + 0) -4 Naïveté Flaw
Spot /6 (WIS +2) 4 
Tumble /7 (DEX +3) 4

 [CC] Cross Class Skill
-------------------------------------------------------



*Special Abilities*
Awesome Beauty DC: 14 (Nymph)
Fey Bloodline (Nymph)
Low-Light Vision (Nymph)
1 Extra Feat (Human)
4 Skill Points (Human)
1 Skill Point/Level (Human)
Trap Finding (Rogue)
Bonus Feat (Rogue)
Aura of Good and Chaos (Holy Warrior)
Divine Grace (Holy Warrior)
Divine Inspiration (Holy Warrior)


------------------------------------------------------- 

*Equipment & Gear:* 




*Magical Item Slots*
Head: 
Eyes: 
Neck: 
Torso: 
Robe/Armor: 
Waist: 
Clock/cape/mantle:  
Arms: 
Hands:
Ring Left Hand: 
Ring Right Hand:
Feet: 


*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* 0 lbs.
*ARMOR WEIGHT:* 0 lbs.
*WEAPON WEIGHT:* 0 lbs.
*TOTAL WEIGHT:* 0 lbs.

*Carrying Capacity* 13 STR *Light:* up to 50 lb. *Medium:* 51-100 lb. *Heavy:* 101-150 lb.


-------------------------------------------------------

*Money:* 
PP: 0
GP: 0
SP: 0
CP: 0
-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed:* 40 feet


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, I'm going to tackle your posts in reverse order:



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Things that I'm noting...  Does Reputation and Honor really work well together?  It seems to me that no they really don't.  I would rather keep Reputation over honor as I think is more for Brystasia is than the honor system.  (Not that I'm saying Brystasia isn't honorable just that the systems seem to overlap.)



I agree, there's a bit too much overlap.  We'll stick with Reputation, although Brystasia's Reputation won't be much use at the start of the game.  She'll need to establish a name for herself before the bonuses will really start to apply outside of her forest home.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I still need to know about the DR for Nightscale, yes I realize you haven't been back online.   As the above will almost never be worth wearing with the Defensive Bonus how do you fill about Mithral?  is it still to rear to start with? (aka Mithral Shirt gp 1,100)



The AC rating for Nightscale is +1, while it's DR is 1/-.  Mithral is actually more available than normal in the Fabled Lands (for reasons that may become clear in play).  If you want to buy a suit of mithral armour, feel free.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What weapon group is the lightblade in?  Would you be interested in replacing Aymara’s divine weapon with one?  We can always rename the weapon. ;P



The lightblade is in the Light Blade weapon group, as an exotic weapon.  I've not got a problem with replacing Aymara's favoured weapon with it.  In fact, it actually make more sense to me that way, as the lightblade will become a badge of Aymara's faith.  If we do make this change, I'm inclined to think that Aymara's faithful guard the secret of smithing it fairly well guarded.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If your worried about her she got everything I'm more than willing to go with gifts from suitors...  In fact I imagine after being a decent sized city she would quickly be able to dress for any occasion at any time.  (Their gifts so she's not going to sale them so I see no reason why to track it)  What do you think?



It would answer the question of all that starting money quite nicely, wouldn't it   Good thinking.

Just one point on your character sheet:  You've got Brystasia's Charisma bonus listed as +5, while it should be +6.  Small point, but I thought you might want to know


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

I like the Half-Nymph Paragon you've come up with.  It all looks good, although I'd be inclined to drop the bonus from Persuasion down from +3 to +2, as the Half-Elven paragon ability builds on an existing racial feature.  So the Half-Nymph version of Persuasion gives a +2 bonus to Diplomacy and one Perform check.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

As for the Nymph paragon abilities, they are powerful, but seem in line with the higher LA = better paragon class.  However, I would require that you'd need to take all three levels of the Half-Nymph paragon class before you could take any levels in the Nymph paragon class.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> as the Half-Elven paragon ability builds on an existing racial feature.  So the Half-Nymph version of Persuasion gives a +2 bonus to Diplomacy and one Perform check.




Oops  I forgot about that...  That works, does this mean the other charisma skills gain a + 1?   

Oh if you would rather see something more original we can always look at wild empathy as it's a nymph ability also.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> As for the Nymph paragon abilities, they are powerful, but seem in line with the higher LA = better paragon class.  However, I would require that you'd need to take all three levels of the Half-Nymph paragon class before you could take any levels in the Nymph paragon class.



Sweet, I honestly couldn't think of anything else that should come into the hands of a half-nymph  as their gaze attack and Blinding attack are two powerful so to improve upon them and allow a half-nymph to gain them would be very unbalanced.  (Both in game play and as a way to circumvent the nymph’s +7 LA

Would you like to see the Nymph’s ability bonus increased to a Charisma +4 or something?



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I agree, there's a bit too much overlap.  We'll stick with Reputation, although Brystasia's Reputation won't be much use at the start of the game.



Good, and I agree she should be underestimated as nothing more than a pretty face. 

Oh since we are talking about reputation I took the Distinctive trait but I didn’t designate a single feature but simply left it the over picture of perfection. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> The AC rating for Nightscale is +1, while it's DR is 1/-.  Mithral is actually more available than normal in the Fabled Lands (for reasons that may become clear in play).  If you want to buy a suit of mithral armour, feel free.



Thanks I believe she will go with mithral armor probably chain shirt as I don’t want to see an armor check penalty.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> The lightblade is in the Light Blade weapon group, as an exotic weapon.  I've not got a problem with replacing Aymara's favoured weapon with it.  In fact, it actually make more sense to me that way, as the lightblade will become a badge of Aymara's faith.  If we do make this change, I'm inclined to think that Aymara's faithful guard the secret of smithing it fairly well guarded.



That sounds like a plan to me…   Does this mean it’s available to her at her level?  If it isn’t that’s fine. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> It would answer the question of all that starting money quite nicely, wouldn't it   Good thinking.



It doesn’t really explain how she got her adventuring gear but then again maybe someone realized she was more than just a pretty face.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Just one point on your character sheet:  You've got Brystasia's Charisma bonus listed as +5, while it should be +6.  Small point, but I thought you might want to know




Yeah it was late last night when I finished updating it…  The sad this is that I fixed for every charisma-based skill.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

Here are some notes on the Fabled Lands to go with the map I sent you.  They're not all that detailed, but I figure that Brystasia doesn't really know much about the world yet.  If you want/need to know more, let me know and I flesh out these notes a bit.


*Sokara:*

Sokara is a country in turmoil.  The old (and allegedly rather corrupt) King, Corin VII was killed in a bloody military coup four years ago, lead by General Grieve Marlock.  The country is now under martial law, and Grieve Marlock has declared himself Protector-General of Sokara.

The capital city of Sokara is Marlock City (until recently know as Old Sokar), with Yellowport being its second city.  To the north, the Citadel of Velis Corin guards the Pass of Eagles, while the Forts of the Eastern Marches keep the Manbeasts of Nerech at bay.


*Golnir:*

By comparison with its neighbour, Golnir is tranquility itself.  A wealthy country, it is ruled by the Baroness of Castle Ravayne.  Ringhorn and Metriciens, Golnir's two largest cities, are bustling metropoli, centres for commerce networks that stretch all across the Violet Ocean and beyond.

At Golnir's heart lies the Endless Plains, an expanse of comfortable and pleasant farmland.  The market town of Wheatfields sits at its centre, grown rich from the farm trade.  
Further to the north are the Haunted Hills and the Forest of the Forsaken.  Few of Golnir's superstitious people will venture into this comparatively wild wilderness, and the area is only barely populated by a few shepherds.


*Old Harkuna:*

Ten generations ago, Harkuna was ruled by the High King, but he was driven from rulership by the armies of the Faceless King of Uttaku.  Now the people of Old Harkuna slave away under the backbreaking taxes of their Uttakin masters, near-starved despite the rich soil of their homeland.


*Uttaku:*

Uttaku lies to the east.  It claims to be the oldest civilisation on Harkun, and is a centre of culture and learning.  It's also home to a strict caste system, with social standing almost always dictated from birth.  More so than any other culture, the nobles keep themselves separate from the lower orders, and members of the older noble families can be recognised by the peculiar trait of having light blue skin.  The worship of the god Ebron is almost compulsory in Uttaku, with temples to no other deities allowed with city walls.


*The Great Steppes:*

To most people, the Great Steppes seem like a barren wasteland, and those people would be right.  However, many tribes nomads call the Steppes home, and these hardy souls herd the animals native to these lands.  Most tribes belong to a Horde, a loose alliance of tribes, of which the Horde of the Thundering Skies and the Horde of the Thousand Winds are the largest.

The only settlement of any size is the port of Yarimura, a young city created by the Clan of the White Spear, exiles from the island empire of Akatsurai.  To say the city is cosmopolitan would be an understatement, as people from all races and countries walk the streets of Yarimura.


*Akatsurai:*

A very insular island empire, little is know about this county or its people.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops  I forgot about that...  That works, does this mean the other charisma skills gain a + 1?
> 
> Oh if you would rather see something more original we can always look at wild empathy as it's a nymph ability also.



_Shrugs._  Seems fair, I guess.  Sure, go ahead.  Or, if you want to use Wild Empathy, that's cool as well.  Go with whichever you prefer.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet, I honestly couldn't think of anything else that should come into the hands of a half-nymph  as their gaze attack and Blinding attack are two powerful so to improve upon them and allow a half-nymph to gain them would be very unbalanced.  (Both in game play and as a way to circumvent the nymph’s +7 LA
> 
> Would you like to see the Nymph’s ability bonus increased to a Charisma +4 or something?



Upping the ability bonus to +4 makes quite a lot of sense to me.  Go with that 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That sounds like a plan to me...   Does this mean it’s available to her at her level?  If it isn’t that’s fine.



Well, she's a paladin of Aymara, so she will have had some prior contact with Aymara's faithful.  I see no reason why she shouldn't have a lightblade.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It doesn’t really explain how she got her adventuring gear but then again maybe someone realized she was more than just a pretty face.



I see the adventuring gear as a combination of gifts and supplies from Aymara's temple.  After all, they're not going to let you go out into the world unprotected, now are they?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Here are some notes on the Fabled Lands to go with the map I sent you.  They're not all that detailed, but I figure that Brystasia doesn't really know much about the world yet.



I agree totally and we should probably designate what forest Brystasia is from first and then chose a larger city from there. 

Looking at the map it looks like the "forest of the forsaken", "Icicle woods", "forest of woes" or the "forest of remorse."

wow these people have some unhappy trees.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> _Shrugs._  Seems fair, I guess.  Sure, go ahead.  Or, if you want to use Wild Empathy, that's cool as well.  Go with whichever you prefer.



Wild Empathy, its much more nymph like and I just don't see the need for a better bonus to charisma checks. (BTW: I do this allot, reinventing the wheel)





			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Upping the ability bonus to +4 makes quite a lot of sense to me.  Go with that



Will do.




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, she's a paladin of Aymara, so she will have had some prior contact with Aymara's faithful.  I see no reason why she shouldn't have a lightblade.



I figure she could be finishing her one-year of training with a fellow aesthete but if you would rather incorporate that into the game we can back track some.  (I have no issue with a more "powerful" NPC helping.)

Note: I know I'm flopping around on her background, but once I know how we will start I can, and will, work backwards with few changes to the game.  (Maybe their be a long term goal but those are always good)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I see the adventuring gear as a combination of gifts and supplies from Aymara's temple.  After all, they're not going to let you go out into the world unprotected, now are they?



Indeed, I would imagine that the order looks upon her almost a prodigy and then maybe as something more.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree totally and we should probably designate what forest Brystasia is from first and then chose a larger city from there.
> 
> Looking at the map it looks like the "forest of the forsaken", "Icicle woods", "forest of woes" or the "forest of remorse."
> 
> wow these people have some unhappy trees.



 I'd recommend either the Forest of the Forsaken or the Forest of Larun (the clump of trees just north of Old Sokar on your map).  Both have a reputation of being the home of the fey and other strange creatures, and both put you reasonably close to some major cities.

The Forest of Woes and the Forest of Remorse are a bit outside of the area I'm intending to run the game in, at least to start.  I'm going to be focusing mainly on Harkun (the continent at the centre top of the map), at least until Brystasia feels like doing some seafaring.

As for the unhappy trees, I guess all the happy ones must have been cut down.  Deforestation's a bugger...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wild Empathy, its much more nymph like and I just don't see the need for a better bonus to charisma checks. (BTW: I do this allot, reinventing the wheel)



Hey, no problem.  We're getting a better class by you doing it, and you're saving me some work.  That's got to be good 

I'd rather start Brystasia off once she's finished her training.  I want to have her start out by herself, then perhaps gradually (or if we're more realistic, very quickly) attract other people to go along with her.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I figure she could be finishing her one-year of training with a fellow aesthete but if you would rather incorporate that into the game we can back track some.  (I have no issue with a more "powerful" NPC helping.)
> 
> Note: I know I'm flopping around on her background, but once I know how we will start I can, and will, work backwards with few changes to the game.  (Maybe their be a long term goal but those are always good)



On a related note, how do you want me to handle the game?  Do you want me to have an overarching meta-plot in place, and constantly confront you with adventures, or do you want to drive things forwards more yourself, having Brystasia's own actions make the game move?  I'm good with either option (or a combination of the two), so really it's more a matter of what you're looking for in the game.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed, I would imagine that the order looks upon her almost a prodigy and then maybe as something more.



Pretty much my own thinking.  She's one of a kind, at least in the eyes of Aymara's clergy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'd recommend either the Forest of the Forsaken or the Forest of Larun (the clump of trees just north of Old Sokar on your map).  Both have a reputation of being the home of the fey and other strange creatures, and both put you reasonably close to some major cities.




Well I will assume that Sokar needs some beaufty in its time of need so lets go with the Forest of Larun.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm going to be focusing mainly on Harkun (the continent at the centre top of the map), at least until Brystasia feels like doing some seafaring.



Oh I totally understand and that will be awesome.   I know its off topic but this nothing more awesome than the ocean with 6 foot seas on a cloudless pitch-black night.  You'll simply see stars you've never seen before.  Of course in a world without the light contamination we have now one would not have to go to sea to see them...  The sounds of the waves help too. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> As for the unhappy trees, I guess all the happy ones must have been cut down.  Deforestation's a bugger...



*LOL*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hey, no problem.  We're getting a better class by you doing it, and you're saving me some work.  That's got to be good



Well I'm not trying to take your job from you...   I'm glad you like it though. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'd rather start Brystasia off once she's finished her training.  I want to have her start out by herself, then perhaps gradually (or if we're more realistic, very quickly) attract other people to go along with her.



That sounds like a wonderful idea and plan.   (It's a good thing we are not doing 2nd edition or she would a small army in short work.  

I wonder how well the "boys" will treat each other when Brystasia isn't around...  This will be fun. 

Do you want a list of classes and such that I think would help the most?  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> On a related note, how do you want me to handle the game?  Do you want me to have an overarching meta-plot in place, and constantly confront you with adventures, or do you want to drive things forwards more yourself, having Brystasia's own actions make the game move?  I'm good with either option (or a combination of the two), so really it's more a matter of what you're looking for in the game.




A combination of the two...  She should do well enough in both types of adventures and I definitely want her to be part of the grand scheme of things, aka the meta-plot but I also imagine that she could and will be distracted by more simple things. (if that makes sense.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Pretty much my own thinking.  She's one of a kind, at least in the eyes of Aymara's clergy.



Great.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

FYI: Apperance and Personity.  Let me know if you see anything that doesn't mess well with Aymara or what you plan for the game. 

*Appearance*
Brystasia is physically a goddess among mortals with flawless ivory skin and long wavy blonde hair that is just as fair.  When adventuring Brystasia wears her golden hair up and out of her eyes in various styles that enhances her graceful neck.  When not adventuring Brystasia more often that not prefers to wear her hair long but this is often decided upon the social events.  Brystasia is often mistaken as half elven for her ears are come to a slight point even though she would be extremely tall for a half elf and is fairly tall for a human. 

Brystasia prefers adventuring to the life of a maiden at a noble’s court but she often travels with the item needed to make a formal appearance in court.  This includes two formal gowns; and more than a few “simpler” dress for day-to-day use.  Both gowns and dresses change often as she receives numerous gowns as gifts, and upon retiring the older gowns gives them to the poor where they are auctioned off for money.

While adventuring Brystasia wears a tight and form fitting mithral chain shirt minus the headgear with a vestment of purest white over the armor.  The vestment features the holy symbol of Aymara, a sliver lyre, predominantly on the center of her bust.  Just like Aymara, she prefers the lightblade and also plays the lyre and even with adventuring her lyre is always with her.

*Personality*
Brystasia’s beauty is not just skin deep as her soul is just as bright and glorious.  She often donates her time and money to the poor just because she honestly enjoys making others feel better.  Her only flaw is that beautiful things, be it clothing, jewelry, art, and to a certain stint food distract her as she loves to indulge in them but even this might not be a true flaw when it comes to one who worships Aymara.  She believes that the love that Aymara inspires and desires is two fold one should love and respect everyone and one simply shouldn’t do this for only a select one.  This has lead her to be rather inactive with lovers for a worshipper of Aymara but with the inherent fickleness that comes from her mother’s heritage it’s probably for the better.  Always seeing the beautify in the world Brystasia is optimistic and happy and all find her to be a joy to be around.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

FYI: Background.  again let me know if anything clashes or if you want something added.

*Background:*
Brystasia grew up normal even though her childhood was anything other than normal as her mother was a nymph and her father was simply a human. This type of union is exceedingly rare but an offspring from such a union is even rarer and some would say that it tales the intervention of a deity for such miracles to happen.  Rather or not this is the case Brystasia grew up never know her father and the few men that she did come in contact with where simply their for there and her mothers needs.  

As a young child she would often ask her mother about her father and her mother would tell her tales of this most wonderful of men’s adventures s she would try to fall asleep only to dream of them.  As came of age she realized the falsehoods in her mother’s tales as her father’s appearance would be inconsistent and hardly ever the same from story to story.  He might be tall with long brown hair to short with the most piercing of green eyes but she came to realize that her mother didn’t truly remember her father. 

As one would suspect this had a profound impact upon her and she soon told her mother of her plans to track her father down.  Her mother more worried than she ever had been, as she realized the complications that her half fey daughter would have in the world, begged her to stay in the forest that was home and reluctantly Brystasia put her desires behind her but it was only a matter of time before a calling from a higher being began to affect her dreams.

The dreams where Brystasia call from Aymara to fallow the her destiny.  Her mother realizing that her daughter could never stay simply in the forest now reluctantly gave her the two gifts that Brystasia’s father had giving her so long ago.  One was a poem, and not necessary a good one, about the beauty of a single tree in the forest and the other was a small, but elegant in its simple design, locket with a single heart-shaped sapphire in it’s center.

With these two items she set out looking for her destiny and her father.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I will assume that Sokar needs some beaufty in its time of need so lets go with the Forest of Larun.



Works for me   It's worth noting that not all Fey are sweetness and light, so the Forest of Larun has it's fair share of dangers (for normal mortals, at least).  Oh, and I'll post a bit more information about Sokara's two cities tomorrow.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I totally understand and that will be awesome.   I know its off topic but this nothing more awesome than the ocean with 6 foot seas on a cloudless pitch-black night.  You'll simply see stars you've never seen before.  Of course in a world without the light contamination we have now one would not have to go to sea to see them...  The sounds of the waves help too.



Sounds great   Astronomy is one of my hobbies, so I'm well aware of light pollution.  Of course, I live out in the countryside, so fortunately it's not much of a problem for me.  Still, I can imagine that being out on a ship really does remove it all.  Even living fifteen miles from the nearest city, you still get a fair glow on the horizon...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That sounds like a wonderful idea and plan.   (It's a good thing we are not doing 2nd edition or she would a small army in short work.



No kidding there!  Of course, with Brystasia's Charisma and the Leadership feat, it wouldn't take too long to get to the same kind of levels...  Maybe I shouldn't be giving you ideas like that... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I wonder how well the "boys" will treat each other when Brystasia isn't around...  This will be fun.



  Let's just say I'm planning on there being some inter-party tension...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do you want a list of classes and such that I think would help the most?



Sure, go ahead.  I'm not saying I'll stick to it, but it'll give me some guidelines to work with.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> A combination of the two...  She should do well enough in both types of adventures and I definitely want her to be part of the grand scheme of things, aka the meta-plot but I also imagine that she could and will be distracted by more simple things. (if that makes sense.)



That's what I was hoping you'd say   I've got a grand scheme of things roughly planned out, and it should catch Brystasia's interest just fine.

Appearance, Personality and Background all look good to me.  It all seems to fit well with the setting, and I can't see any issues.  I think you've set things up quite nicely with her personality, balancing the flow of gifts with constant charity.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Works for me   It's worth noting that not all Fey are sweetness and light, so the Forest of Larun has it's fair share of dangers (for normal mortals, at least).




I know...  I have a vile one too.   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Still, I can imagine that being out on a ship really does remove it all.  Even living fifteen miles from the nearest city, you still get a fair glow on the horizon...



especially a combat ship since they don't run with lights on out in the middle of the ocean.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> No kidding there!  Of course, with Brystasia's Charisma and the Leadership feat, it wouldn't take too long to get to the same kind of levels...  Maybe I shouldn't be giving you ideas like that...




No it's completely okay as it’s an interesting idea to think about but one that I simply never see happening.  A favoured soul is sort of a loner that travels allot and as the template stats, or at least one of them does, not to many half-nymphs ever leave the forest do to the serious pain civilization can be when it comes to flocking around beauty.

Now if she got that feat she would have followers to deal with, and lets face reality as who wouldn’t want to be her follower?  So there would be no escaping the flocking.  Plus Brystasia is a free spirit and who wants to be tied down like that?



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Let's just say I'm planning on there being some inter-party tension...



sweet can't wait. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Sure, go ahead.  I'm not saying I'll stick to it, but it'll give me some guidelines to work with.



Theirs really only one and its the sort of cohort I thought I would eventual take with the original Brystasia... (before I talked myself out of it, see above post.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> That's what I was hoping you'd say   I've got a grand scheme of things roughly planned out, and it should catch Brystasia's interest just fine.



Sweet as I said I can't wait. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Appearance, Personality and Background all look good to me.  It all seems to fit well with the setting, and I can't see any issues.  I think you've set things up quite nicely with her personality, balancing the flow of gifts with constant charity.



Well she's not that strong of a women, physically at least, and clothes gain weight quickly...  So the charity will continue in till she finds a portable hole and then she might let her wardroom expand some.   (I'm kidding, I like how it works out plus I can't imagine the face of the suitors when their "perfect" gift is handed over with much delight to a bagwoman.  ("Did she even like it???")

What kind of clothes does she need?  Like for winter, desert, and other extreme temperatures.

How often do you worry about food and water consumption?  (Only when dire, like stranded on a desert island, or everyday?)

I’m just wondering how much to stress the stuff in her backpack. 

I'm doing those feats right now, the divine one, if you dislike them.... a) ouch! and b) I'll want to swap out power attack.

EDIT: Feats where sent in an email...  I didn't want to take a chance that someone would be mad.  I figure we could discuss them here. 

Also I sent my character idea, which class related material also. 

EDIT 2: My equipment, give or take giving the need for mundane equipment.

Mithral Chain Shirt 1,100
Lyre, Masterwork    100
Lightblade, Masterwork	400
Thinblade, Masterwork	350
Buckler, Masterwork	160
Longbow, Composite, Masterwork, (Mighty +1)	500

90 GP left

Besides that I think I'm game to go!  

Though you might want to make an RG thread.  At least for me, maybe my comrades though their character sheets could only have what I need to know and nothing more.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No it's completely okay as it’s an interesting idea to think about but one that I simply never see happening.  A favoured soul is sort of a loner that travels allot and as the template stats, or at least one of them does, not to many half-nymphs ever leave the forest do to the serious pain civilization can be when it comes to flocking around beauty.
> 
> Now if she got that feat she would have followers to deal with, and lets face reality as who wouldn’t want to be her follower?  So there would be no escaping the flocking.  Plus Brystasia is a free spirit and who wants to be tied down like that?



Just because you're not taking the Leadership feat, don't think that Brystasia won't attract a few hangers-on   They'll just be less obedient than followers...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Theirs really only one and its the sort of cohort I thought I would eventual take with the original Brystasia... (before I talked myself out of it, see above post.)



I'm quite taken with the Hestia character.  I could see her fitting into the game quite nicely, although I think the Healer class is somewhat redundant given we've got the White Hands of Morwyn PrC (BotR, p 80) in the game.  I'd rather represent Hestia as a cleric of Morwyn with the Healing and Protection domains if you want her to stick to the healer image.  Another PrC that stuck me as possibly appropriate for Hestia is the Apostle of Peace (BoED, p 51), although the Vows of Nonviolent and Peace might be rather restrictive.  The Cloistered Cleric variant (UA, p 50) could also work, especially if Hestia is going to be another follower of Aymara.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What kind of clothes does she need?  Like for winter, desert, and other extreme temperatures.



Just standard clothes, at least for the start of the game.  Sokara and Golnir are both temperate climates, and I'm planning on the in-game season being early autumn when we start.  Of course, if you end up going anywhere else, you might need the right gear, but for now a standard explorer's outfit should do the trick.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How often do you worry about food and water consumption?  (Only when dire, like stranded on a desert island, or everyday?)



Again, I'm not too bothered about food and water while you're in civilized territory.  But if you head out into the wilderness, I'll start counting food and water on a day-to-day basis.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m just wondering how much to stress the stuff in her backpack.



I'd suggest having some mundane gear with you.  I'm not going to sweat the small stuff too much, but if, for example, you don't have a rope listed on your character sheet, you won't have one if you need one.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm doing those feats right now, the divine one, if you dislike them.... a) ouch! and b) I'll want to swap out power attack.
> 
> EDIT: Feats where sent in an email...  I didn't want to take a chance that someone would be mad.  I figure we could discuss them here.



I like all of Divine Might, Divine Shield, Divine Vigour and Sacred Vengeance.  You're not always going to run into undead, so I like there being other potential uses for the ability.  Improved Buckler Defence looks fine as well, it's exactly the sort of ability I'd expect a feat to give.

I'm not tremendously fond of the concept of style feat, but I don't really mind if you want to use the Crescent Moon style.  Adding the lightblade and thinblade to the list of weapons it works with is no problem, as they seem designed to be paired in that fashion anyway.

While we're talking about the thinblade and lightblade, I'd like to ask you a question.  The stats you sent me for them are as follows:




> Lightblade, Elven: This rapierlike weapon is the size of a short sword, but weighs only as much as a dagger. Dexterous elf fighters and rogues favor it. Its thin, flexible blade slips easily into the seams of armor or between the ribs of a foe. Some elf nobles carry a lightblade-often decorated with intricate filigree and tiny gemstones-as a sign of their station, even if they aren't proficient in its use.
> 
> 100 GP, Dmg (M) 1d8, 18-20/x2 3 lbs. Piercing
> 
> ...




These don't make all that much sense to me.  The lightblade's description specifically says that it only weighs as much as a dagger, but you've got the weight listed as 3 lbs.  Given the general descriptions and the picture of the two weapons you e-mailed me, I think the stat blocks for the two weapons have been switched around.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Though you might want to make an RG thread.  At least for me, maybe my comrades though their character sheets could only have what I need to know and nothing more.



Good thinking.  I'll get one up and running this evening


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

stupid double post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Just because you're not taking the Leadership feat, don't think that Brystasia won't attract a few hangers-on   They'll just be less obedient than followers...



Oh great we are going to get throw out of a Inn or two...  and who knows maybe a town.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm quite taken with the Hestia character.



Great, as I have a felling that besides Hestia that the rest of the party might have a high turnout rate and that her constant companionship will help explain their friendship. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I could see her fitting into the game quite nicely, although I think the Healer class is somewhat redundant given we've got the White Hands of Morwyn PrC (BotR, p 80) in the game.  I'd rather represent Hestia as a cleric of Morwyn with the Healing and Protection domains if you want her to stick to the healer image.




I think this is a perfect match.   maybe even the NG version (pg 78, first full paragraph second column) 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Another PrC that stuck me as possibly appropriate for Hestia is the Apostle of Peace (BoED, p 51), although the Vows of Nonviolent and Peace might be rather restrictive.  The Cloistered Cleric variant (UA, p 50) could also work, especially if Hestia is going to be another follower of Aymara.



I'm not sure how far to plan ahead...  I would rather see her develop and then we, you, chose her path.  

Is she going to be a gestalt or just a normal character? (just curious, not pushing for either or)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Of course, if you end up going anywhere else, you might need the right gear, but for now a standard explorer's outfit should do the trick.



Of course, and will do. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Again, I'm not too bothered about food and water while you're in civilized territory.  But if you head out into the wilderness, I'll start counting food and water on a day-to-day basis.



That sounds resonable...  I should probaly get a horse or something then.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'd suggest having some mundane gear with you.  I'm not going to sweat the small stuff too much, but if, for example, you don't have a rope listed on your character sheet, you won't have one if you need one.



Again makes perfect sense, I'll probaly drop the Mighty from the longbow so I can have more money for equipment.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I like all of Divine Might, Divine Shield, Divine Vigour and Sacred Vengeance.  You're not always going to run into undead, so I like there being other potential uses for the ability.



Great, I look forward to third level then. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Improved Buckler Defence looks fine as well, it's exactly the sort of ability I'd expect a feat to give.



Great! 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm not tremendously fond of the concept of style feat, but I don't really mind if you want to use the Crescent Moon style.  Adding the lightblade and thinblade to the list of weapons it works with is no problem, as they seem designed to be paired in that fashion anyway.




Cool, but you have pebelty of time to think about rather or not you want this in your game as its a ways away. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> While we're talking about the thinblade and lightblade, I'd like to ask you a question.  The stats you sent me for them are as follows




Oops...     Their stats are backwords and such.  It should be this:



> Lightblade, Elven: This rapierlike weapon is the size of a short sword, but weighs only as much as a dagger. Dexterous elf fighters and rogues favor it. Its thin, flexible blade slips easily into the seams of armor or between the ribs of a foe. Some elf nobles carry a lightblade-often decorated with intricate filigree and tiny gemstones-as a sign of their station, even if they aren't proficient in its use.
> 
> 50 GP, Dmg (m) 1d6, 18-20/x2 1 lbs. Piercing






> Thinblade, Elven: This rapierlike weapon is the size of a longsword, but much lighter. Dexterous elf fighters and rogues favor it. Its thin, flexible blade slips easily into the seams of armor, or between the ribs of an enemy.
> 
> You can use the Weapon Finesse feat to apply your Dexterity modifier instead of your Strength modifier to attack rolls with an elven thinblade.
> 
> 100 GP, Dmg (M) 1d8, 18-20/x2 3 lbs. Piercing




That was my mistake.  It's the Thinblade that I see replacing the rapier for Aymara.  Is that fine? 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Given the general descriptions and the picture of the two weapons you e-mailed me, I think the stat blocks for the two weapons have been switched around.



Indeed I was, and am, an idiot. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Good thinking.  I'll get one up and running this evening



Sweet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

All right I think I got everything done, and I’ve realized something...  I love Heward's Handy Haversack, and the Ring of Substance as they make paperwork much easier.

I've also come to realize that I need a strong stupid farm boy also to carry my luggage.   (I have a medium load.)

Weapons
Mithral Chain Shirt
Lightblade, Masterwork
Thinblade, Masterwork
Buckler, Masterwork
Longbow, Composite masterwork

Equipment
Backpack
Rope, Silk (50 ft )
Explorer's Outfit
Grappling Hook, Collapsible
Flask, metal: empty (2)
Oil (flask) (2)
Ink I oz
Inkpen (3)
Flint and Steel
Mess Kit
Pouch, Belt
Parchment (5 sheets)
Sack (4)
Whetstone
Everburning Torch
Piton (10)
Mirror, Small Steel
Waterskin (x2)
Hatchet
Case, Map
Chalk (6 pieces)
Sewing Needle
Crowbar
Lyre, Masterwork

Anyhow, if you see anything I missed please say so.   

I didn't buy food as I figured we would be starting in one of the towns but if that's not the case please say so.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Great, as I have a felling that besides Hestia that the rest of the party might have a high turnout rate and that her constant companionship will help explain their friendship.



Whatever gives you that idea?   That's pretty much the plan, with Hestia providing a bedrock to the party.  And plenty of healing magic...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think this is a perfect match.   maybe even the NG version (pg 78, first full paragraph second column)



Glad you like it.  I was thinking NG might be more fitting for Hestia.  LG seems a touch removed from Brystasia's own CG.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how far to plan ahead...  I would rather see her develop and then we, you, chose her path.
> 
> Is she going to be a gestalt or just a normal character? (just curious, not pushing for either or)



Fair enough, it's a bit early to be planning PrCs before we even start the game.  I'm going to make Hestia a normal character.  As I've said before, Gestalts are a rare step above the norm.  I see Hestia being a (relatively) normal person.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops...     Their stats are backwords and such.  It should be this:
> 
> That was my mistake.  It's the Thinblade that I see replacing the rapier for Aymara.  Is that fine?
> 
> ...



Hey, no worries.  Myself, I'd have just blamed my scanner...   And just to be clear, yes, the Thinblade is now Aymara's favoured weapon.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet.



I've started a Rogues Gallery thread here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82053


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Whatever gives you that idea?   That's pretty much the plan, with Hestia providing a bedrock to the party.  And plenty of healing magic...



Great. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm going to make Hestia a normal character.  As I've said before, Gestalts are a rare step above the norm.  I see Hestia being a (relatively) normal person.



I agree or she wouldn't be so inclined to "enjoy" the shadows. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Hey, no worries.  Myself, I'd have just blamed my scanner...



Can't they where on seperate pages... 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And just to be clear, yes, the Thinblade is now Aymara's favoured weapon.



great. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I've started a Rogues Gallery thread here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82053



Posted.  

Oh new questions:
Weapon-Specific Feat (Unearthed Arcana pg. 95) with weapon groups or are we still doing single weapons?

And when do we start?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2004)

I've just e-mailed you another couple of maps.  Here's a bit more information on the two cities Brystasia might currently be in.


*Marlock City:*

Marlock City is a huge sprawling metropolis, enclosed in a fortified wall said to have been built one thousand years ago by the ancient Shadar empire. It is the capital city of Sokara. Marlock City was once known as Sokar, until General Grieve Marlock led the army in bloody revolt against the old king, Corin VII, and had him executed. The general renamed the city after himself -it is now a crime to call it Sokar.

The general lives in the old king's palace, and calls himself the Protector-Getieral of all Sokara. Whereas the old king was corrupt, the general rules with a fist of iron. Some people like the new regime; others are royalists, still loyal to Nergan, the heir to the throne, who has gone into hiding somewhere.


*Yellowport:*

Yellowport is the second largest city in Sokara.  It is mainly a trading town, and is known for its exotic goods from distant Ankon-Konu.

The Stinking River brings rich deposits of sulphur from the Lake of the Sea Dragon down to the town, where it is extracted and stored in the large waterfront warehouses run by the merchants' guild. From here, the mineral is exported all over Harkuna.  Unfortunately, all that sulphur has its drawbacks.  The stink is abominable, and much of the city has a yellowish hue.  The river is so full of sulphur that it is virtually useless as a source of food or of drinking water.  However, the demand for sulphur, especially from the sorcerous guilds, is great.

Politically, much has changed in the past few years.  The old and corrupt king of Sokara, Corin VII, has been deposed and executed in a military coup.  General Grieve Marlock and the army now control Sokara.  The old Council of Yellowport has been 'indefinitely dissolved' and a provost marshal, Marloes Marlock, the general's brother, appointed as military governor of the town.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh new questions:
> Weapon-Specific Feat (Unearthed Arcana pg. 95) with weapon groups or are we still doing single weapons?
> 
> And when do we start?




Ah, the answer to that's going to have to wait until tomorrow, as I've not got my copy of UA handy just now.

As for the start date, I'm thinking about Wednesday or Thursday.  I've got a few things to do before then (including an assignment), and I'd rather be able to give the game a decent amount of attention at the start.  Sound good with you?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I've just e-mailed you another couple of maps.  Here's a bit more information on the two cities Brystasia might currently be in.



Got it. (printing them right now. )




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Marlock City, Yellowport




This is really your call as you know what Aymara wants from Brystasia but I think Brystasia would be very miserable in Yellowport do to the sulfur and well the sulfur being everywhere and in everything.  (hair, clothing, etc.)

But of course Brystasia will go where every Aymara need her to go.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Ah, the answer to that's going to have to wait until tomorrow, as I've not got my copy of UA handy just now.




Cool, but basically weapon specific feats, improved critical, weapon focus, weapon specialization, can be done very their group instead of a single weapon.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> As for the start date, I'm thinking about Wednesday or Thursday.  I've got a few things to do before then (including an assignment), and I'd rather be able to give the game a decent amount of attention at the start.  Sound good with you?



That's fine, I'm traveling some tomorrow with a small chance of traveling on Tuesday so that should work great.   Lets aim for Wednesday though.  (Just Kidding: take your time.)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This is really your call as you know what Aymara wants from Brystasia but I think Brystasia would be very miserable in Yellowport do to the sulfur and well the sulfur being everywhere and in everything.  (hair, clothing, etc.)
> 
> But of course Brystasia will go where every Aymara need her to go.



Yellowport's not the nicest place in the world, it has to be said.  One of the richest, yes, but still not very nice.  Right, Marlock City it is then!




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, but basically weapon specific feats, improved critical, weapon focus, weapon specialization, can be done very their group instead of a single weapon.



I've just had a look at UA, and I think I'd rather still have them apply to single weapons.  It's not really a game-balance issue, but more the level of skill I see each feat representing.  You have to have mastered the weapon in question to be taking those feats.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's fine, I'm traveling some tomorrow with a small chance of traveling on Tuesday so that should work great.   Lets aim for Wednesday though.  (Just Kidding: take your time.)



Sounds like it works out pretty well for both of us then 

I'll be posting a bit more information about the setting tonight.  Do you have any more info on Hestia?  If you could give me a bit of background and personality, it'd make it easier for me to role-play Hestia the way you see her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Yellowport's not the nicest place in the world, it has to be said.  One of the richest, yes, but still not very nice.  Right, Marlock City it is then!



Great! 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I've just had a look at UA, and I think I'd rather still have them apply to single weapons.  It's not really a game-balance issue, but more the level of skill I see each feat representing.  You have to have mastered the weapon in question to be taking those feats.



That totally makes sense to me.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'll be posting a bit more information about the setting tonight.  Do you have any more info on Hestia?  If you could give me a bit of background and personality, it'd make it easier for me to role-play Hestia the way you see her.



Just my posts with her in it...  When I get back tonight from my travels I'll find them and make a running dialog for you.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

Here are a few quick notes on changes I've made to the both the Fabled Lands setting and the standard D&D rules:

The Fabled Lands as written doesn't really have much in the way of demi-human races.  I've added some (many with changes), but not all, and I'll go into details as to what effect this has had.


 Elves exist, but are the Fey type (rather than Humanoid (Elf)). The Elf Favoured Class changes to Sorcerer.  They are much rarer than in standard D&D, and rarely leave their forest homes.
 Half-Elves have the Fey Bloodline Special Quality, which is identical to the Half-Nymph Quality.  Given how few elves ever even meet humans, half-elves are nearly as rare as half-nymphs.
 There are no Halflings.
 Gnomes, like Elves, are Fey.  There may well be more changes made, but I've not finalised what I'm going to do to them yet...  A handful live in the Bronze Hills, but most make their home in the Gemstone Hills (just south of Yarimura).
 Dwarves exist, and make up close to a quarter of the population of Sokara.  Most live in the north, however, and so are an uncommon sight in Marlock City.  They lose their attack bonus against orcs and goblinoids, but can instead apply it to Fey.  Let's just say they don't get on all that well with elves...  They also lose the dodge bonus against Giants.
 Orcs and Half-Orcs are very rare within Sokara, but carry little or no stigma with them.  This is due at least in part to the fact that they are now usually Neutral rather than Evil.  They are native to the Great Steppes.

That's it for now, but there may be more to come


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just my posts with her in it...  When I get back tonight from my travels I'll find them and make a running dialog for you.



Thanks, that'll be a great help


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Here are a few quick notes on changes I've made to the both the Fabled Lands setting and the standard D&D rules:



Sweet, I'll have my usallay questions. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Elves exist, but are the Fey type (rather than Humanoid (Elf)). The Elf Favoured Class changes to Sorcerer.  They are much rarer than in standard D&D, and rarely leave their forest homes.





Does this open up elf only PrCs to Brystasia? 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> [*] Half-Elves have the Fey Bloodline Special Quality, which is identical to the Half-Nymph Quality.  Given how few elves ever even meet humans, half-elves are nearly as rare as half-nymphs.



Okay...  Does this mean that their is more half-nymphs running around the world?  

Also I describe Brystasia is being easily mistaken for a Half-Elf obviously this isn't true anymore.  Is their some other race she can be mistaken as?  Well besides human when her hair is covering her slightly pointy ears.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> [*] There are no Halflings.



Fine I really don't like them. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> [*] Gnomes, like Elves, are Fey.  There may well be more changes made, but I've not finalised what I'm going to do to them yet...  A handful live in the Bronze Hills, but most make their home in the Gemstone Hills (just south of Yarimura).




Sure are alot of fey around... 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> [*] Dwarves exist, and make up close to a quarter of the population of Sokara.  Most live in the north, however, and so are an uncommon sight in Marlock City.  They lose their attack bonus against orcs and goblinoids, but can instead apply it to Fey.



Does this include Brystasia?   

What about Goblinoids? Do they exist?  Are they still evil, are they instead good, or are they like most races and their capable of both?

If both then how does the world look upon them? 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Let's just say they don't get on all that well with elves...  They also lose the dodge bonus against Giants.



How will they look upon Brystasia?  Do they see her as simply an elf to slay or do they realize that she isn't a true huggin elf after all?   (I ask based upon her previous experience with the race.  I imagine she has had some with her year of training but that's your call.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> [*] Orcs and Half-Orcs are very rare within Sokara, but carry little or no stigma with them.  This is due at least in part to the fact that they are now usually Neutral rather than Evil.  They are native to the Great Steppes.



Sweet I like to see major swaps in races.

Is either the elves or the drwaves see as beiong evil?

How do humans handle these races?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks, that'll be a great help



Ahh probably not as much as you would hope...   

Honestly, allot has changed as Brystasia is much younger, I stuck her finally age at 18 but I might split the difference and make it 19, and is much more naïve so I’m wondering if she should be more motherly.

Then again I sort of like the aloof free spirit that she is in my posts and maybe she would simply be there to offer comfort if, when, something goes wrong. :shurg:  

In all honesty I would simply let the email guide you.  I know it was a lot of help but you did say you where taken by the idea of Hestia so simply play her as you see fit. 

Key:
Hestia
Brystasia



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The noise is soft and familiar but Brystasia is unable to place it as she stirs.  The movement causes a slight wave of pain to course between her temples but its gone as quickly as it showed.  Brystasia after wincing realizes that the noise had stopped and tries to remember where she is.
> 
> “Sune’s blessing milady but the morning has arrived.  I truly hope you slept well.”
> 
> ...






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia looking concerned address her chambermaid before the young lady notices her, “Hestia, what’s wrong why are you standing out here?”
> 
> Hestia looks up with a wider than usual smile, “Lady Brystasia I take it your day was productive?”  As her usual custom she doesn’t wait for a real reply as she spoke excitedly, “I’m here to tell milady that you received many gifts today!”
> 
> ...






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hestia is shocked to find the bed empty, and made for the most part, and is independently worried about Brystasia safety.  Her concern is apparent in her voice as she cross the small chamber, “Milady?  Are you here?”
> 
> The only sound is of splashing water and she quickly heads to the bathroom.  The sight of Brystasia, her hair up and out of the water, soaking in a hot water brings relief to her face, “Milady you are up considerable early this morning.”  With her normal curiosity she continues, “Is there anything that is pressing today?”
> 
> ...




There you have it, really no more than a footnote character that is nearly as pleasant to be around as Brystasia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey I have a silly question?  Are we going to name this game or do I get the Millennium Falcon also?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does this open up elf only PrCs to Brystasia?



Huh, I hadn't even thought of that.  I guess it might, although I really see the elven PrCs as more cultural training than based on a racial requirement.  If you can persuade the elves to train you, then I don't see any reason why you shouldn't have access to the class.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay...  Does this mean that their is more half-nymphs running around the world?



No, you're one of a kind, at least as far as you know.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also I describe Brystasia is being easily mistaken for a Half-Elf obviously this isn't true anymore.  Is their some other race she can be mistaken as?  Well besides human when her hair is covering her slightly pointy ears.



I may have overstated the rarity of half-elves somewhat.  There will be a few in most large cities, and most people living in a sizeable settlement will have encountered a half-elf at least once in their lives.  But they are much less common than standard D&D, making up less than 1% of any region's population.  So if anyone notices that Brystasia isn't human, chance are that they'll think she's a half-elf.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure are alot of fey around...



It terms of variety, yes.  In terms of actual numbers, no.  There are quite a lot of different races of Fey, but not many members of each race.  So again, Gnomes are pretty rare.  Incidentally, Gnomes keep their attack bonus against goblinoids, for reasons explained below.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does this include Brystasia?



Yup, it does.  Try not to annoy any dwarves is my advice... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What about Goblinoids? Do they exist?  Are they still evil, are they instead good, or are they like most races and their capable of both?
> 
> If both then how does the world look upon them?



Goblins are (yes, you've guessed it) another type of Fey.  While not strictly speaking evil, they are mischifvous and tend to have a rather sadistic sense of humour.  They live in hills and wild heath-lands, and as a result tend to come into conflict with the rather better natured Gnomes.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How will they look upon Brystasia?  Do they see her as simply an elf to slay or do they realize that she isn't a true huggin elf after all?   (I ask based upon her previous experience with the race.  I imagine she has had some with her year of training but that's your call.



It rather depends on the dwarf in question.  Dwarves don't automatically slay elves on sight, but there are some deep-seated grievances that run in both directions.  Interestingly, dwarves tend to have a rather more positive view of half-elves, crediting them with having inherited with what they regard as human good sense.  This is due in no small part to the fact that almost every half-elf is brought up by its human parent, the elves having little time for such half-breeds.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet I like to see major swaps in races.
> 
> Is either the elves or the drwaves see as beiong evil?



The dwarves are pretty close to neutral in general outlook (much the same as humans).  Elves still have their normal Chaotic Good alignment, but with much, much more emphasis on the Chaotic part.  Drow also exist, but other than a few wild rumours, Brystasia won't have heard much about them.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How do humans handle these races?



Humans get along well with both Dwarves and Orcs.  In both Golnir and Sokara, dwarves make up a substantial minority of the population, and are treated as equals with humans.  Orcs are regarded as backward and rather barbaric by the people of Golnir and Sokara, but then so are the human nomads of the Great Steppes.  Again, no real differential is made between Orcs, Half-Orcs and Humans.

Elves and humans don't get along all that well, as the elves aren't above killing trespassers on their lands, especially anyone intending to cut down any part of their forest homes.  However, there is a certain amount of trade between human and elven communities, mostly taking place at great trade fairs held at midsummer.

Gnomes have little contact with humans, but have cordial relations with the dwarves.  In truth, the don't seem all that interested in life above ground, but some do make the trip to the Midsummer Fairs.

Goblins and their kin are trouble.  The goblins do little more than cause malicious mischief in rural towns sited too close to the goblin's tunnels, but their larger cousins will raid human towns for food, gold and women.  As a result, goblinoids tend to be driven out of town (or killed) on sight, even if they've done nothing harmful.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Honestly, allot has changed as Brystasia is much younger, I stuck her finally age at 18 but I might split the difference and make it 19, and is much more naïve so I’m wondering if she should be more motherly.
> 
> Then again I sort of like the aloof free spirit that she is in my posts and maybe she would simply be there to offer comfort if, when, something goes wrong. :shurg:
> 
> In all honesty I would simply let the email guide you. I know it was a lot of help but you did say you where taken by the idea of Hestia so simply play her as you see fit.



Thanks for the info.  I think I might make a few changes to Hestia, but I'll run 'em by you first 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey I have a silly question?  Are we going to name this game or do I get the Millennium Falcon also?



_Resists urge to do Star Wars quotes..._ 

Yeah, we'll have a name before the game starts, although I'm not sure what as yet.  It'll come to me, I'm sure...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info. 

I didn’t see anything that stood out and needed comments, plus I’m at work, so this will be quick,

The ranger favored enemy:  are all the races gruoped as fey now?  (Just curious as I’m not taking ranger levels but theirs a lot of diffranes beteen a nymph and a bugbear and a gnome and an elf but at the same time it makes sense.)

To be honest I didn’t see any Elvish PrC that struck a cord with me but if we are gruoped as one it should be both for good and ill.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I think I might make a few changes to Hestia, but I'll run 'em by you first



Have fun with her and if you really want to run them by me that’s fine.   I look forward to seeing them! 

Sweet we need to have an name.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

I’ve really been thinking the last few days on Morwyn and how I think her cleric would function and I must admit that the normal cleric does not really seem to be that proper to me.  Even her PrC, White Hands of Morwyn PrC (BotR, p 80), doesn’t require specific worshiping of her.  I don’t have my book in front of me but if you look at the White Hands and then look at Aymara’s “watchers” you see there is no patron deity requirement.  So I honestly think that the White Hands are for those less devoted to Morwyn but not to healing. 

We’ve already replaced Aymara’s favored weapon so why not replace all of Morwyn’s clerics with healers?  The healer is less combative, (weapons, armor, and shield) and I think everything besides the Unicorn is more like Morwyn than what the standard cleric brings to the table.

Anyhow, think about it.   (I would have presented a better augment but I'm stuck at work on my lunch break and I obviously have no books with me but I figure the sooner I brought this to your attention the less rewriting you would need/have to do.)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The ranger favored enemy:  are all the races gruoped as fey now?  (Just curious as I’m not taking ranger levels but theirs a lot of diffranes beteen a nymph and a bugbear and a gnome and an elf but at the same time it makes sense.)



They are all covered by the Favoured Enemy (Fey) ability.  It's not really all that much of a boost in power to it, as Fey are still uncommon.  You'd get a lot more mileage out of Favoured Enemy (Magical Beasts), for example.  Still, there are a fair number of dwarf rangers out there with just that ability...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest I didn’t see any Elvish PrC that struck a cord with me but if we are gruoped as one it should be both for good and ill.



Pretty much my own thoughts 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’ve really been thinking the last few days on Morwyn and how I think her cleric would function and I must admit that the normal cleric does not really seem to be that proper to me.  Even her PrC, White Hands of Morwyn PrC (BotR, p 80), doesn’t require specific worshiping of her.  I don’t have my book in front of me but if you look at the White Hands and then look at Aymara’s "watchers" you see there is no patron deity requirement.  So I honestly think that the White Hands are for those less devoted to Morwyn but not to healing.
> 
> We’ve already replaced Aymara’s favored weapon so why not replace all of Morwyn’s clerics with healers?  The healer is less combative, (weapons, armor, and shield) and I think everything besides the Unicorn is more like Morwyn than what the standard cleric brings to the table.



While I agree that the White Hands of Morwyn PrC might represent a less devoted worshiper, it also allows for the healer role to be filled by the others than just clerics.  Morwyn wants to bring comfort and light to the world, and to achieve this most effectively, she needs to have a paths open those who might not worship her but still wish to bring comfort to their fellow men.  Hence the White Hand of Morwyn PrC 

As for the healer class, I think Morwyn's priesthood still need the martial abilities of the cleric.  They tend battlefields and war zones, and even in a non-combative role, they still must have some ability to defend themselves.  Even with the presence of a Faithful Son, a Matriarch may still need to fight for herself.

However, I am going to allow Matriarchs to spend their two Weapon Group Proficiency feats on other feats if they wish, taken from a less combat orientated list.  Some of these will be house rules that I'm still ironing out, so it'll be a day or two before I post them.

And now for the bad news.  It's going to be Saturday evening before I can start the game   The college assignment I'm working on is taken longer than I expected, so I'm going to need the extra two days.  Sorry to mess around with the schedule like this, but I want to be able to make a good start on the game once we actually get it rolling.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> They are all covered by the Favoured Enemy (Fey) ability.  It's not really all that much of a boost in power to it, as Fey are still uncommon.  You'd get a lot more mileage out of Favoured Enemy (Magical Beasts), for example.



Oh I agree but I also know when I play rangers that I almost always look at humaniod races first...  Well besides Dragons.  Though to be honest I've never fuaght a dragon in 3rd edtion so why I do this is beyond me... 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Still, there are a fair number of dwarf rangers out there with just that ability...



Then Brystasia shall be sweet and charming to ever dwarf she meet.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> While I agree that the White Hands of Morwyn PrC might represent a less devoted worshiper, it also allows for the healer role to be filled by the others than just clerics.  Morwyn wants to bring comfort and light to the world, and to achieve this most effectively, she needs to have a paths open those who might not worship her but still wish to bring comfort to their fellow men.  Hence the White Hand of Morwyn PrC




Prefect!  Just the worlds I was looking for! 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> As for the healer class, I think Morwyn's priesthood still need the martial abilities of the cleric.  They tend battlefields and war zones, and even in a non-combative role, they still must have some ability to defend themselves.



Hmmm true enough, I still think that the healer is the better class based upon the flavor but I do see your points and do agree with them.  So cleric it is. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Even with the presence of a Faithful Son, a Matriarch may still need to fight for herself.




True, and this brings up an interesting question.  Will Hestia have a Faithful Son with her or do you plan on eliminating him?  

I've always figured that the game would start before they meet or even became friends so that should be an in character/game issue.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> However, I am going to allow Matriarchs to spend their two Weapon Group Proficiency feats on other feats if they wish, taken from a less combat orientated list.  Some of these will be house rules that I'm still ironing out, so it'll be a day or two before I post them.




I really like this idea!    In fact it's perfect.   I hope that Hestia will do something like this.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And now for the bad news.  It's going to be Saturday evening before I can start the game



In all honestly that's not bad news.   We seem to have allot of questions we are still tossing back in fourth so a delay is probably a good thing. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> The college assignment I'm working on is taken longer than I expected, so I'm going to need the extra two days.




Now that is bad news...  :\  You have my pity and my sympathy.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Sorry to mess around with the schedule like this, but I want to be able to make a good start on the game once we actually get it rolling.



Hey don't stress it as all I want is a good start too.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True, and this brings up an interesting question.  Will Hestia have a Faithful Son with her or do you plan on eliminating him?
> 
> I've always figured that the game would start before they meet or even became friends so that should be an in character/game issue.



Hestia will indeed have a Faithful Son, at least to start out.  Should make things interesting... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I really like this idea!    In fact it's perfect.   I hope that Hestia will do something like this.



Glad you like it  The plan is that Hestia will take a feat or two to boost up her healing abilities, as I don't really see her using anything other than a quarterstaff in terms of weaponry.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> In all honestly that's not bad news.   We seem to have allot of questions we are still tossing back in fourth so a delay is probably a good thing.
> 
> Now that is bad news...  :\  You have my pity and my sympathy.
> 
> Hey don't stress it as all I want is a good start too.



As you've probably guessed from my general announcement, the game's not going to be starting until Monday afternoon/evening.  On the other hand, my assignment has got to be in by 5:15 PM on Monday, so I can safely say that this will be the last delay to the start.  Thanks for being so patient, as I'm sure that these delays must be getting at least slightly annoying by now...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hestia will indeed have a Faithful Son, at least to start out.  Should make things interesting...




I do imagine so...    I almost feel sorry for the poor guy as I imagine he will be pulled in may different directions.  He should be worried about protecting Hestia but I have a suspicion he's going to be worried about Brystasia’s well being also. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Glad you like it  The plan is that Hestia will take a feat or two to boost up her healing abilities, as I don't really see her using anything other than a quarterstaff in terms of weaponry.




It does make perfect sense for the way I envision her. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> As you've probably guessed from my general announcement, the game's not going to be starting until Monday afternoon/evening.



As I have said before it's no big deal... Studies come first. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks for being so patient, as I'm sure that these delays must be getting at least slightly annoying by now...



You know I'm going through caffeine withdraws as I'm winging myself off of soda in support of two coworkers who gave up smoking so my patience is slim to none, but to be honest these delays haven't bugged me in the slightest.  

As I said study comes first.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2004)

Now when I said Monday, I obviously _meant_ Tuesday...  




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do imagine so...    I almost feel sorry for the poor guy as I imagine he will be pulled in may different directions.  He should be worried about protecting Hestia but I have a suspicion he's going to be worried about Brystasia’s well being also.



There may perhaps be something of a divided loyalty issue... I'm sure he'll work it out 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It does make perfect sense for the way I envision her.



Here's a couple of the feat ideas I was chewing over for Hestia.  The Healer's Insight feat is a modified version of the Healer class's Healing Hands ability.  I'm not entirely certain about the balance of the Master Healer feat, but given the prerequisites, it doesn't seem too bad.  If needs be, I could always say that Master Healer needs the expenditure of a Turn Undead attempt to power it.

*HEALER'S INSIGHT* [General]
*Prerequisite:* Heal 2 ranks, Skill Focus (Heal).
*Benefit:* Whenever you cast a spell that cures hit point damage, you may add your Wisdom modifier to the amount of damage healed.

*MASTER HEALER* [General]
*Prerequisite:* Heal 9 ranks, Empower Spell, Healer's Insight, Skill Focus (Heal).
*Benefit:* Whenever you cast a spell that cures hit point damage, all variable, numeric effects are increased by one-half.  Spells without random variables are unaffected.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As I have said before it's no big deal... Studies come first.
> 
> You know I'm going through caffeine withdraws as I'm winging myself off of soda in support of two coworkers who gave up smoking so my patience is slim to none, but to be honest these delays haven't bugged me in the slightest.
> 
> As I said study comes first.



Ooh, that's cruel!   How's it going?

Anyway, thanks for putting up with the delays.  I'll have an IC thread up and running some time this evening, and I'll post a link to it here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Now when I said Monday, I obviously _meant_ Tuesday...




Obviously. 





			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Here's a couple of the feat ideas I was chewing over for Hestia.  The Healer's Insight feat is a modified version of the Healer class's Healing Hands ability.  I'm not entirely certain about the balance of the Master Healer feat, but given the prerequisites, it doesn't seem too bad.  If needs be, I could always say that Master Healer needs the expenditure of a Turn Undead attempt to power it.




The feats look very nice.   Yeah the Master Healer might be a tad over powerful but the turn undead feat is a good idea. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Ooh, that's cruel!   How's it going?




I'm always cruel...   As for how it's going it to early to tell.  I just woke up. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Anyway, thanks for putting up with the delays.  I'll have an IC thread up and running some time this evening, and I'll post a link to it here.



Sweet, I do look forward to it.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2004)

OK, I've started an IC thread which you can find here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83132

While I'm not entirely happy with my opening post, it sets the scene quite well.  I've not dropped you into the action just yet, so post as much (or as little) as you want in reply.  Once you've posted I'll move things along a bit.

Let the games begin!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> While I'm not entirely happy with my opening post, it sets the scene quite well.  I've not dropped you into the action just yet, so post as much (or as little) as you want in reply.  Once you've posted I'll move things along a bit.




looks like a rather nice post to me.   I'll have to wait till I get home from work to reply though, I'm rather busy at work.  I imagine that my post will be slightly short but honestly who knows. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Let the games begin!




Indeed! 

Oh I got the Players Guide to the Faerun yesterday.  I'll have to double-check my feats to see as they have some cool regional ones.  If I see any that catch my eye I'll let you know about them.   (If I can change no big deal.)

Thanks again.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> looks like a rather nice post to me.   I'll have to wait till I get home from work to reply though, I'm rather busy at work.  I imagine that my post will be slightly short but honestly who knows.



Having re-read what I'd written, it looks better to me now.  And I like your first post for Brystasia, really introduces the character well.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I got the Players Guide to the Faerun yesterday.  I'll have to double-check my feats to see as they have some cool regional ones.  If I see any that catch my eye I'll let you know about them.   (If I can change no big deal.)



Hmm, I'll probably OK with most of them.  I might disallow anything too Realms specific, but from what I've heard there shouldn't be a problem in retooling stuff from the Players Guide to Faerun for another setting.

As for changing feats, I've got no problem with that.  You've not yet used any of Brystasia's skills, feats or powers, so I'm quite happy for you to carry on altering them until they do get used.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh, and I've renamed this thread to match the IC thread


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Having re-read what I'd written, it looks better to me now.  And I like your first post for Brystasia, really introduces the character well.




Thanks; I sort of did it quickly and with no preconceived idea of what to do with it when I sat down to type it... I guess sometimes those are the best posts. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'll probably OK with most of them.  I might disallow anything too Realms specific, but from what I've heard there shouldn't be a problem in retooling stuff from the Players Guide to Faerûn for another setting.



To be honest I haven't had a chance to look through any of the book.  I do know that the Heartwarder did not get updated for 3.5  (Then again it would probably have been a waste of space as its changes would have been minor.)  Anyhow, I'll look through it tonight and see if I can't find something that scream Brystasia to me.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> As for changing feats, I've got no problem with that.  You've not yet used any of Brystasia's skills, feats or powers, so I'm quite happy for you to carry on altering them until they do get used.




Thanks I do appreciate it.    Though I do admit I'm mostly done with her, I like the build any can really see no point in changing anything.  (I have this habit of looking through new books, mainly WoTC saying "Wow if only!"  I imagine the complete divine will hit me hard. ) 

I'm curious of something do you think it would be wise to take weapon focus in at least one weapon?



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've renamed this thread to match the IC thread



I see that and it looks marvelous.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks I do appreciate it.    Though I do admit I'm mostly done with her, I like the build any can really see no point in changing anything.  (I have this habit of looking through new books, mainly WoTC saying "Wow if only!"  I imagine the complete divine will hit me hard. )



Well, I'm a bit inclined to tweak my characters once they've been made, so really I'm just giving you the same leeway I like to have myself 

To be honest, I'm rather expecting to get another flurry of e-mails a few days after you get a copy of the _Complete Divine_   It might make it on to my own to-buy list, but I tend to wait for a few reviews to come out before I buy anything.  I've avoided a couple of bad purchases that way (why yes _Deities and Demigods_, I'm looking at you ).




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm curious of something do you think it would be wise to take weapon focus in at least one weapon?



It really depends on how focused you intend Brystasia to be on the Lightblade and/or the Thinblade.  Weapon Focus does open up the way for some other weapon specific feats, but I don't think it's a must by any means.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

Just found you e-mail with the PGtF feats.  I'm happy for you to take Twin sword Style, don't really think Swift and Silent fits Brystasia at all, but Forester seems perfect for her.  So that's two out of three that I'm OK with you using


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a bit inclined to tweak my characters once they've been made, so really I'm just giving you the same leeway I like to have myself




Yeah I'm much of the same myself...  Looking through the PGtF the swift feat I sent you was also perfect for a character I made something like 8 months ago and I'm still contemplating asking the DM if I can retool a little bit. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'm rather expecting to get another flurry of e-mails a few days after you get a copy of the _Complete Divine_   It might make it on to my own to-buy list, but I tend to wait for a few reviews to come out before I buy anything.  I've avoided a couple of bad purchases that way (why yes _Deities and Demigods_, I'm looking at you ).



I must admit I don't use the Deities and Demigods all that often but I don't mind owning a copy of it...  Then again I think there is only 3 books I don't have for D&D, Modern, and Star Wars collectively. 

I'll try not to disappoint with the Complete Divine, I have high hopes for the series after getting the complete warrior.   (I do have it preordered also.  )



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> It really depends on how focused you intend Brystasia to be on the Lightblade and/or the Thinblade.  Weapon Focus does open up the way for some other weapon specific feats, but I don't think it's a must by any means.




Angle and deadly like a cat, so yeah I do have plans to get it I was actually referring to rather or not it would be a better as a starting feat. 

Oh yeah, like a *big* cat not no house kitten that rubes up against your leg when you get home… 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Just found you e-mail with the PGtF feats.  I'm happy for you to take Twin sword Style, don't really think Swift and Silent fits Brystasia at all, but Forester seems perfect for her.  So that's two out of three that I'm OK with you using




Swift is a cool feat and I could see her moving that silently but I do agree with you it probably is a feat better suited for someone else.  

Two out of three and I can only have one of them…  Decisions, decisions… A true master with two weapons or a gentle forest creature at home in her native land… *sigh* sometimes I hate not being a power gamer…   

I’ll go with the Forester.   I’ll look my feats over in a secound. (or maybe when I get home.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

Just to make sure I don't do anything silly the Compass, dock and such are all in this town right?  (No major travel is such)

Also on a side note, and if you don't mind, could you edit the title of this thread and "push" the OOC from the right hand side all the way to the left hands side?  (it's just easier to read which thread got replied to when I'm in my email.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh I know this is probably a painful idea, but if you could color the text for each character differently I would appreciate it but it's okay if you don't want too.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just to make sure I don't do anything silly the Compass, dock and such are all in this town right?  (No major travel is such)



Yup, it's all in Marlock City, only a short distance away from the Lyceum.  Aymara's temples tend to be built close to any other theaters.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also on a side note, and if you don't mind, could you edit the title of this thread and "push" the OOC from the right hand side all the way to the left hands side?  (it's just easier to read which thread got replied to when I'm in my email.)



No problem at all.  I'll go change it right now 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I know this is probably a painful idea, but if you could color the text for each character differently I would appreciate it but it's okay if you don't want too.



Easily done, and probably a very good idea given that I'm playing every character you're going to be talking with.  Do you want me to go back and edit the previous posts, or should I leave them as they are?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I must admit I don't use the Deities and Demigods all that often but I don't mind owning a copy of it...  Then again I think there is only 3 books I don't have for D&D, Modern, and Star Wars collectively.



I'm probably being a bit unfair to D&DG, but BotR is so much more what I want in a god book.  Still, all the extra domains and such in D&DG must come in handy.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, like a *big* cat not no house kitten that rubes up against your leg when you get home...



What gives you the idea that house kittens aren't swift and deadly?  I take it you don't own a cat... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’ll go with the Forester.   I’ll look my feats over in a secound. (or maybe when I get home.)



Cool.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Yup, it's all in Mar lock City, only a short distance away from the Lyceum.  Aymara's temples tend to be built close to any other theaters.




Great, I would have pressed on but I figured I had made more than a few actions that you would need to reply too.  Besides I figured it was a good stopping point anyways.  (Poor Ged.)




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> No problem at all.  I'll go change it right now




Great, I do appreciate it... Sometimes when I'm at work I steal a few minutes to reply to something, sometimes I have the time to do an IC, but sometimes it's only enough time to do an OOC thread and Earthlink's webmail isn't the best for navigation.  

PS friendly reminder: you still haven't don it. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Easily done, and probably a very good idea given that I'm playing every character you're going to be talking with.  Do you want me to go back and edit the previous posts, or should I leave them as they are?




Aye, it would help me out allot...  I'm horrible with remembering names, I'm one of those people who can remember a date, and even in a game like Majin's I still don't know more than a few character names without looking... 

If you don't mind editing the previous post.  I'm more worried about my companions but I guess major NPC could/should have a color also but only if their recurring and it's obvious.  (Mariele would be a good example if she is reacquiring, but the recurring BBEG that is dressed as a street vender wouldn't be.)

Anyhow, this is an amazing game I’m loving every second of it and I don’t see that changing either.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Great, I would have pressed on but I figured I had made more than a few actions that you would need to reply too.  Besides I figured it was a good stopping point anyways.  (Poor Ged.)



Good call.  I've just posted, so feel free to carry on.  I'll take you on to the Compass once you've replied to anything that Hestia and Ged have said that you think needs a response.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Great, I do appreciate it... Sometimes when I'm at work I steal a few minutes to reply to something, sometimes I have the time to do an IC, but sometimes it's only enough time to do an OOC thread and Earthlink's webmail isn't the best for navigation.
> 
> PS friendly reminder: you still haven't don it.



Hey, if it makes you life easier, there's no reason why I shouldn't do it.  Which I now have... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aye, it would help me out allot...  I'm horrible with remembering names, I'm one of those people who can remember a date, and even in a game like Majin's I still don't know more than a few character names without looking...
> 
> If you don't mind editing the previous post.  I'm more worried about my companions but I guess major NPC could/should have a color also but only if their recurring and it's obvious.  (Mariele would be a good example if she is reacquiring, but the recurring BBEG that is dressed as a street vender wouldn't be.)



Done.  I'm using orange text for Hestia's dialogue, sky blue text for Ged's speech, and red for Mariele.  I may have to recycle some of the NPC colours, as there's a limit to the number of colours that are legible against EN World's background scheme, but I'll keep any colours used for other members of Brystasia's party exclusive to them alone.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, this is an amazing game I’m loving every second of it and I don’t see that changing either.



Now that is high praise   Thanks, and I'm glad you're enjoying it.  I'm having a tremendous time running it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Done.  I'm using orange text for Hestia's dialogue, sky blue text for Ged's speech, and red for Mariele.




That looks marvelous.  

Thanks for fixing it and hopefully my work will not be so predominant in my thoughts for hear on out and my posts will be better.   (Bad, to horrible week of work.)

I'm going to replace the exulted feat "Gift of Grace" with the Forester feat. 

But theirs a small chance I might take on an extra flaw to keep the "Gift of Grace" feat as I really see this feat being core to Brystasia but then again its my fourth feat and I’m still at level one so I have no real complaints.

Anyhow I found these home made flaws on WotC website:



> *Easily Distracted*
> You are easily distracted when performing long tasks.
> Effect: You may never take 10 on any skill check.
> Special: You may not take this flaw if you do not gain at least 4 skill points per level from your highest class.



I see this flaw in Brystasia but not as much as the others.  (I gave this one a 2 out of the 3) 



> *Small Frame*
> You are small and slender for your race.
> Effect: You are treated as one size smaller for the purposes of carrying capacity, grappling, bull rushing, tripping, and overrunning.



I really like this flaw, Brystasia might be very tall girl, but if you look at her weight you can see that she’s slender and willowy.  I’ve never imagined her as being strong or powerful as her 13 Strength says she should be and it’s simply there as it’s a requirement needed for Divine Might.  The carrying capacity is a grave hindrance though, as the load that Brystasia has in her gear now would be a heavy load. (1 of 3)



> *Fragile
> Your body is more vulnerable to damage and has many weak spots.
> Effect: When creature attacking you rolls natural 20 on attack roll, it scores critical threat without a need of confirming it. *



*

I’m not sure how much I like this flaw…  You would be steering death in the eye for nearly your whole life but early in your adventure career you would be more likely to get cut down quickly. (3 of 3)

On other maters, will you be posting Ged’s and Hestia’s character sheets in the RG anytime soon? 

EDIT 

Okay, a few hours have passed, a little over four to be exact, and I’ve convinced myself that Small Frame is perfect for Brystasia.  

All of those combat skills she should be poor at and she shouldn’t be a pack mule so I’ll work on leasing her load.  This would be easier if I knew what Ged and Hestia are carrying.  I did equip Brystasia with the notion that many of her items that I picked up would be pushed to others in the group.  

Anyhow I of course need to know if you approve of it before hand. *


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Somehow I miss this...



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> What gives you the idea that house kittens aren't swift and deadly?  I take it you don't own a cat... .




Oh I do own a cat and this one if you’re a plastic bag then you better beg god for mercy upon your soul and if your something alive your probably safe.  

Sad but true I've had two baby squirrels get "treed" in my apartment by my cat and both where rescued with no harm to their bodies.  (One even let me pet him for a minute or two.  )  

Note: I don't condone violence to squirrels or other small critters I'm simply say "sad but true" about my cats hunting abilities. 

Anyhow, a map?   That's simply to cool.   Its been a long time since I've played in a game that had one.  

Just out of curiosity did you rule upon the slender frame flaw?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That looks marvelous.



It is rather nice, isn't it?   I'm glad you suggested it, as it actually makes things a lot easier for me when I go back to review a previous post.  If I know Hestia said something two or three posts ago (for example), I can now just skim read the orange text until I find it.  Very nifty 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks for fixing it and hopefully my work will not be so predominant in my thoughts for hear on out and my posts will be better.   (Bad, to horrible week of work.)



Hey, your posts have been fine so far.  Hope work's a bit better for you next week.

Speaking of work, I may go into patching posting mode between now and Friday.  I've got another assignment to work on, and while it's not quite the rush that my last one was, it's still a fairly large bit of work.  I'll let you know if I'm going to vanish for a few days, but I don't think I'm going to be able to post more than once or twice a day between now and Friday.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm going to replace the exulted feat "Gift of Grace" with the Forester feat.



OK, noted 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> But theirs a small chance I might take on an extra flaw to keep the "Gift of Grace" feat as I really see this feat being core to Brystasia but then again its my fourth feat and I’m still at level one so I have no real complaints.
> 
> Anyhow I found these home made flaws on WotC website:



If you want another flaw, by all means take one.  All three of those flaws look fine to me, although I think Easily Distracted is a touch on the weak side.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> On other maters, will you be posting Ged’s and Hestia’s character sheets in the RG anytime soon?



In the next day or two, hopefully.  They're pretty much stated up, but I'm still finalising their equipment choices.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I do own a cat and this one if you’re a plastic bag then you better beg god for mercy upon your soul and if your something alive your probably safe.



Ah, different from the kitten I knew who decided that people's fingers were fun to play with.  This got a lot less fun for me as his teeth got sharper... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sad but true I've had two baby squirrels get "treed" in my apartment by my cat and both where rescued with no harm to their bodies.  (One even let me pet him for a minute or two.  )



So, your cat's got the chase idea down just fine, it's just what to do after that has it a bit confused? 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Note: I don't condone violence to squirrels or other small critters I'm simply say "sad but true" about my cats hunting abilities.



I figured that's what you meant 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, a map?   That's simply to cool.   Its been a long time since I've played in a game that had one.



Glad you like it   It's pretty simple to put together maps like that one, and given it's only using a few colours the file size stays reasonably small.  I'm well within the 100k limit that EN World will allow me to attach to each post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> It is rather nice, isn't it?   I'm glad you suggested it, as it actually makes things a lot easier for me when I go back to review a previous post.  If I know Hestia said something two or three posts ago (for example), I can now just skim read the orange text until I find it.  Very nifty




Indeed that's one of the reasons why I like it some much. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Hey, your posts have been fine so far.  Hope work's a bit better for you next week.



Thanks I guess they haven't been that bad...  They could probably be written more elegantly but at least they are in character.   Next week could go either way on for me...  The two bosses are gone but we have allot of junk on the table to do.  If Monday goes well, and that leads to a good Wednesday then the week will be cake. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Speaking of work, I may go into patching posting mode between now and Friday.  I've got another assignment to work on, and while it's not quite the rush that my last one was, it's still a fairly large bit of work.  I'll let you know if I'm going to vanish for a few days, but I don't think I'm going to be able to post more than once or twice a day between now and Friday.




No! I'm about to pull back this dread curtain of doom to face something so vile that I don't know what it is...     Honesty, thanks for telling me and I totally understand.




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> If you want another flaw, by all means take one.  All three of those flaws look fine to me, although I think Easily Distracted is a touch on the weak side.




You know, I've never once considered taking a 10 on a check. Honestly never.  I never really saw it as a good flaw for her even though with my play style I would get the most out of it.  Which is very contradictive to what the book, and what the opinions of those at WotC are.  Anyhow she might be naive and others might distract her or the world around her but the randomness of the roll should be more than enough to cover this.

With *slender frame*, err small frame, right now I'm worried about carrying the equipment I need to adventure with. In most games this is no longer an issue after magic is discovered.  Either you, or someone in your party, finds something that enchants your strength, or you find something that makes item transportation easier but with slender frame your still look at taking the combat penalties for the rest of your career...   

Before the size penalties Brystasia was stronger than the general population and she had a natural grapple bonus, now she against the general population she has a -3 to grapple with, and since most grapplers are stronger than normal this makes for a more than fair flaw that will never fade and though I know this will be a risk I like the idea of it.   (It's simply perfect.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> In the next day or two, hopefully.  They're pretty much stated up, but I'm still finalising their equipment choices.



Sweet, I'll fix what equipment Brystasia owns and will also make a list of what equipment she took to the theater as know one would lug that much equipment around when your staying in the city and would probably have the chance to sleep at home and such.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Ah, different from the kitten I knew who decided that people's fingers were fun to play with.  This got a lot less fun for me as his teeth got sharper...



Ouch, I know cats like that but Merlin is pretty skittish of the world around him...  (He was a stray we go as an adoption.  If I'm sitting down he's rubbing against my leg, if I'm staying and walking around, I'm 6'4 mind you, he's looking for the exist.  (We've had him 3 years now and he has gotten better but it’s till noticeable.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> So, your cat's got the chase idea down just fine, it's just what to do after that has it a bit confused?




Indeed, the first squareel was treed in the appremtn for what he figure was 3 days. (cat was acting real goofy during it.)  The other one I think got treed that morning but before I came home from my midshift.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Glad you like it   It's pretty simple to put together maps like that one, and given it's only using a few colours the file size stays reasonably small.  I'm well within the 100k limit that EN World will allow me to attach to each post.



Yeah I like it allot as it’s very nice and it’s functional and really what more can you ask for?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

*Stuff not taken*
* Rope, Silk (50 ft)
* Grappling Hook, Collapsible
* Mess Kit
* Crowbar
* Longbow, Composite masterwork
* Arrows

She has a meduim load now: 55 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

I edited my IC post some, but now I realize you didn't mention anything about stairs that lead to the top of the stage.  Is their any?

How high is the stage anyway?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I edited my IC post some, but now I realize you didn't mention anything about stairs that lead to the top of the stage.  Is their any?
> 
> How high is the stage anyway?



 The stage is about three and a half feet high, and there's steps up to it on either side.  I'll try to remember to put small but important details like that into my descriptions from now on


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> The stage is about three and a half feet high, and there's steps up to it on either side.  I'll try to remember to put small but important details like that into my descriptions from now on




I think you did just fine as that's the way I saw it in my mind.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Tumble /7, and darn you got me good on that one




Let's just say this: it's a good thing Ged got won initiative, or I'd have been in need of a new NPC...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Let's just say this: it's a good thing Ged got won initiative, or I'd have been in need of a new NPC...



eek indeed!  I was going to ask if they where 3rd level characters or not but that's been answered...  Hopefuly a few prayers will be answered next.   

I'm curious did you remember Ged's damage reduction on the previous attack? (If you didn't no big deal it sets up a dire scene its simply a reminder.  )


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> eek indeed!  I was going to ask if they where 3rd level characters or not but that's been answered...  Hopefuly a few prayers will be answered next.



Nope, both Ged and Hestia are 2nd level.  I'll get some stats posted soon.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm curious did you remember Ged's damage reduction on the previous attack? (If you didn't no big deal it sets up a dire scene its simply a reminder.  )



Oh yes, Ged's DR was taken into account, hence the whole tearing up the armour bit.  This thing's bad news, that's for sure...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Nope, both Ged and Hestia are 2nd level.  I'll get some stats posted soon.




Sweet, that's good news...  but bad at the same time...   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Ged DR was taken into account, hence the whole tearing up the armour bit.  This thing's bad news, that's for sure...



Oh man, Brystasia in trouble...  I would imagine that her AC is higher than Ged's but I know hit point wise she doesn't have nearly as many.  

It's going to be a long panicked wait for me into the next update...


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh man, Brystasia in trouble...  I would imagine that her AC is higher than Ged's but I know hit point wise she doesn't have nearly as many.



That's about right.  I'll get Ged's character sheet posted in a moment, then you'll be able to compare directly.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's going to be a long panicked wait for me into the next update...



Panic no more, I've just updated   Well, this is you won't have to wait any longer, but feel free to carry on panicking...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> That's about right.  I'll get Ged's character sheet posted in a moment, then you'll be able to compare directly.



Sweet. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Panic no more, I've just updated   Well, this is you won't have to wait any longer, but feel free to carry on panicking...



Oh trust me I will,    these things are known to breed...


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh trust me I will,    these things are known to breed...



_Whistles innocently..._  

Right, I've posted Ged's character sheet over on the Rogues Gallery thread.  I've got the vague feeling I've forgotten something with his stats, but I can't spot anything wrong.

Hestia's sheet should be posted some time tomorrow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> _Whistles innocently..._



Thought so...   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, I've posted Ged's character sheet over on the Rogues Gallery thread.  I've got the vague feeling I've forgotten something with his stats, but I can't spot anything wrong.



I'll look it over when I get caught up... I'm running behind in my posting all of the sudden.  :\ 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Hestia's sheet should be posted some time tomorrow.



Sweet, I look forward to seeing her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I've got the vague feeling I've forgotten something with his stats, but I can't spot anything wrong.




I would add the fallowing:
height, weight, age, sex, hair color, eye color.  (To be honest I almost insist upon these as I often make reference to people as the "brown haired lady."  or if theirs eye to eye contract I almost always mention the eye color of one of the two people...  (It’s also easier to look it up in the RG then anywhere else)

Reputation
Flaws? (if any)
Traits? (If any)
His aura for being a holy warrior (Aura of Good and Law)

I noticed he wasn't carrying a bedroll or water...  Is this not needed, at least for now?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

Hestia's now been posted as well 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would add the fallowing:
> height, weight, age, sex, hair color, eye color.  (To be honest I almost insist upon these as I often make reference to people as the "brown haired lady."  or if theirs eye to eye contract I almost always mention the eye color of one of the two people...  (It’s also easier to look it up in the RG then anywhere else)



Good point.  I've added that in.  Feel free to correct me on Hestia's hair and eye colour if I've got them wrong 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Reputation
> Flaws? (if any)
> Traits? (If any)
> His aura for being a holy warrior (Aura of Good and Law)



Well spotted, I'd forgotten these.  I've not given either of them any Flaws (as none of them seem to fit Hestia or Ged), but I've given them a Trait each.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I noticed he wasn't carrying a bedroll or water...  Is this not needed, at least for now?



Not really.  You're in Marlock City currently, so all they're carrying is what they think they'll need for the job in hand.  If you travel outside of the city, they will then need to acquire things like bedrolls, food, etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hestia's now been posted as well




Sweet!  She looks good.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Good point.  I've added that in.  Feel free to correct me on Hestia's hair and eye colour if I've got them wrong



As for her hair color I think you got them correct,  You said dark hair and dark eyes and I’ve yet to see a person with raven black hair and brown eyes…  It just seems wrong so I would imagine that she’s a brown and brown girl.  




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Well spotted, I'd forgotten these.  I've not given either of them any Flaws (as none of them seem to fit Hestia or Ged), but I've given them a Trait each.



 (I know there is a non-combative flaw that you might want to look at but if I remember correctly it’s rather painful.   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Not really.  You're in Marlock City currently, so all they're carrying is what they think they'll need for the job in hand.  If you travel outside of the city, they will then need to acquire things like bedrolls, food, etc.



Noted I might lighten Brystasia permanent load then yet again, though with the amount of her weapons she can barely carry anything else at a light load.  

Anyhow I have a meeting I got to run too but I will post IC on my lunch. 

Edit:  Apparently I don't know what time my own meetings are suppose to be at.    Good news is that I got my IC post in.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (I know there is a non-combative flaw that you might want to look at but if I remember correctly it’s rather painful.



I did consider the Noncombatant Flaw briefly, but I'm not sure it would be a good idea.  Hestia's already rather weak in melee combat, and I think emphasising that aspect of her any more could leave her rather badly off when a fight breaks out, especially given her lack of any ranged weapon proficiency.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Noted I might lighten Brystasia permanent load then yet again, though with the amount of her weapons she can barely carry anything else at a light load.



Sure, go ahead.  City adventuring is a bit of a different kettle of fish to dungeon or wilderness adventures in terms of what you need to carry around.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow I have a meeting I got to run too but I will post IC on my lunch.
> 
> Edit:  Apparently I don't know what time my own meetings are suppose to be at.    Good news is that I got my IC post in.



Don't worry, you're not the only one to have done that.  At least you didn't turn up early to an empty room and worry that you were so late it'd finished without you...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I did consider the Noncombatant Flaw briefly, but I'm not sure it would be a good idea.  Hestia's already rather weak in melee combat, and I think emphasising that aspect of her any more could leave her rather badly off when a fight breaks out, especially given her lack of any ranged weapon proficiency.




I agree it's a horribly strong flaw and I have no desire to see her weakened any more than she already is so I wouldn't take it, or bestow it upon her.    If I can find it again I'll post a link to those homemade flaws that where on WotC's website for future use. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Sure, go ahead.  City adventuring is a bit of a different kettle of fish to dungeon or wilderness adventures in terms of what you need to carry around.




I might hand some stuff to Gad to, or at least I will when we get the chance.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Don't worry, you're not the only one to have done that.  At least you didn't turn up early to an empty room and worry that you were so late it'd finished without you...



 True enough, but if I hadn't ask one of my coworkers if they where going to go I would have been 30 minutes early.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

We've only just got this game going, but I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  I really hate having to call a pause to things so soon, but at least it's only for a week, and we're the other side of our first combat.  There's just been a build up of RL problems that now all need dealing with at once :\

Once I'm the other side of all of this, I'll be able to get this all back up an running at a decent pace again.

Thanks for bearing with me, and I'll see you in a week's time 

Rob.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks for bearing with me, and I'll see you in a week's time




Hey no big deal.   it just gives me a weeks worth of time to tweak Brystasia and to think of some really good, and many, questions to ask when you get back. 

If theirs anything I can do don't hesitate to email. 

Adam


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm back   I'll get an update written for the IC thread, and we can get things moving again.  So, got ten days worth of questions for me?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm back   I'll get an update written for the IC thread, and we can get things moving again.  So, got ten days worth of questions for me?



Glad to see you back.   As for questions I think I tried to avoid thinking about them but I do have one...  Do I know you?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Glad to see you back.   As for questions I think I tried to avoid thinking about them but I do have one...  Do I know you?



 I've been away that long, huh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I've been away that long, huh?



Not quite, but long enough, in all honesty how did your break go?  Did you get allot accomplished?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not quite, but long enough, in all honesty how did your break go?  Did you get allot accomplished?



 Well, I've got one assignment done well, another assignment mostly dealt with, and the house is looking tidier than it was before.  So quite at bit done, yeah   It's good to be back though.  I've missed by daily dose of D&D


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, I've got one assignment done well, another assignment mostly dealt with, and the house is looking tidier than it was before.  So quite at bit done, yeah



Great. I'm glad to hear it. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> It's good to be back though.  I've missed by daily dose of D&D



and that's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

Jarval, hey my bad on my previous IC post...  Brystasia was holding it up around Hestia neck.   (I'll edit my post to show this more)

Brystasia has more than enough jewelry I imagine.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

No problem.  I've edited to take account of your editing.  That's the advantage of a single player game, you can fix any mistakes


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> No problem.  I've edited to take account of your editing.  That's the advantage of a single player game, you can fix any mistakes



Indeed.   well except for when your partner quotes your mistakes... (fool instead of foul creature.  )


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed.   well except for when your partner quotes your mistakes... (fool instead of foul creature.  )



Well, yes, there is that... 

*EDIT:*  Fixed that too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *EDIT:*  Fixed that too




Awww your to kind.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry about the glitch in posting over the last two days.  A final hiccup in getting my assignment sent...  But it's done now, and I've posted to the game, so things can get moving again


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Sorry about the glitch in posting over the last two days.  A final hiccup in getting my assignment sent...  But it's done now, and I've posted to the game, so things can get moving again



Hey no big deal.  I'm just glad you keep coming back!


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey no big deal.  I'm just glad you keep coming back!



 Oh yeah, you're stuck with me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, you're stuck with me



Great I wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2004)

Darn I've tried to get to the OOC thread twice now.  Anyhow, I saw the chance for a little woman’s talk so I took it.   Brystasia wasn't really trying to be rude, but I was rather curious... 

Anyhow, after Brystasia last posts I could see how you would have a hard time as seeing her as naive, me too for that matter, so if it's an issue I'm more than willing to remove it, but I know allot of people who are good at giving advance but don’t have a clue of there own.  Anyhow, I like the way they interact so I would rather make it clear that Brystasia has no real interest in stealing Ged and actually would be interested in seeing the two hook up.  (Match maker in all.)  

Anyhow let me know about the naive weakness.


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Darn I've tried to get to the OOC thread twice now.  Anyhow, I saw the chance for a little woman’s talk so I took it.   Brystasia wasn't really trying to be rude, but I was rather curious...



It never even occurred to me that she was trying to be rude, it just came across as natural curiosity.  I do think Brystasia lacks some of the normal social restraints, but given both her good intentions and her very high Charisma, people tend to look on it as it is: innocence.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, after Brystasia last posts I could see how you would have a hard time as seeing her as naive, me too for that matter, so if it's an issue I'm more than willing to remove it, but I know allot of people who are good at giving advance but don’t have a clue of there own.  Anyhow, I like the way they interact so I would rather make it clear that Brystasia has no real interest in stealing Ged and actually would be interested in seeing the two hook up.  (Match maker in all.)
> 
> Anyhow let me know about the naive weakness.



Actually, I don't have a problem seeing her as naive at all.  All she's show so far is a fair understanding of how romantic relationships work, something that I'd guess nymphs have an instinctive idea of.  I think her naivety is more likely to show as giving people the benefit of the doubt when they don't really deserve it.  And, as you say, I think she's much less likely to perceive problems in her own relationships than those of others.  I think she's very astute in spotting when two people are attracted to each other, but almost entirely oblivious when someone is attracted to her.  Which is why her fellow Aymarans have been quite firm in turning away her suitors...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I do think Brystasia lacks some of the normal social restraints, but given both her good intentions and her very high Charisma, people tend to look on it as it is: innocence.




You know I couldn't have said that better myself even if I had tried...  Truly a very fitting and perfect assessment of her. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't have a problem seeing her as naive at all.  All she's show so far is a fair understanding of how romantic relationships work, something that I'd guess nymphs have an instinctive idea of.    I think her naivety is more likely to show as giving people the benefit of the doubt when they don't really deserve it.  And, as you say, I think she's much less likely to perceive problems in her own relationships than those of others.




I agree with this for the most part, but nymphs have never been know for having stable romantic relationships



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I think her naivety is more likely to show as giving people the benefit of the doubt when they don't really deserve it.  And, as you say, I think she's much less likely to perceive problems in her own relationships than those of others.  I think she's very astute in spotting when two people are attracted to each other, but almost entirely oblivious when someone is attracted to her.  Which is why her fellow Aymarans have been quite firm in turning away her suitors...




I couldn't agree more with this if I tried.  Everyone is attracted to her, but she probably sees it simply as something to just being friendly...  I can so see her going for the wrong type of man...  The one with the roguish charm who in all honestly might not have her or anyone's best interest at heart.  (Maybe a BEG type...)


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know I couldn't have said that better myself even if I had tried...  Truly a very fitting and perfect assessment of her.



I'm glad we're on the same page when it comes to Brystasia   I like to have a good idea of my players' PCs, so I can better fit the game to their own world-view.  It's easier to motivate the characters if you can get into their heads a little.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree with this for the most part, but nymphs have never been know for having stable romantic relationships



Oh, I never said anything about them being _stable_ relationships... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more with this if I tried. Everyone is attracted to her, but she probably sees it simply as something to just being friendly... I can so see her going for the wrong type of man... The one with the roguish charm who in all honestly might not have her or anyone's best interest at heart. (Maybe a BEG type...)



That's what my own perception of the character is.  She tries to see the best in everyone, to the extent of often ignoring important character flaws.  As for her potentially falling for BBEGs...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm glad we're on the same page when it comes to Brystasia   I like to have a good idea of my players' PCs, so I can better fit the game to their own world-view.  It's easier to motivate the characters if you can get into their heads a little.




I agree, and you've done a wonderful job of motivating both her and me.   Brystasia and Hestia might have become close friends a little bit two quickly IC, but I've seen something like that in RL before, and to be honest it's not felt forced at all. 

Actually nothing in the game has felt forced.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Oh, I never said anything about them being _stable_ relationships...




hmm no I guess you didn't.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> That's what my own perception of the character is.  She tries to see the best in everyone, to the extent of often ignoring important character flaws.  As for her potentially falling for BBEGs...



Yes I would say that's her perfectly and I can just see the lines now, "Hestia your being silly, John is really a nice and wonderful man he just misunderstood at times.  I was right about Ged, right? 

Oh speaking of Ged and Hestia I can see Brystasia trying to play matchmaker.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2004)

Hey,

I thought I would try to save some time by listing Brystasia actions for the fallowing events:

* Exploring *
Checks – Spot, Listen

* Sneaking *
Checks – Spot, Listen, Hide, Move Silently

* Doors *
Checks – Listen

If there is a lot of noise, and she judges there to be five or more people she will need to pause and think upon it, (aka let me decided what to do based upon the situation.)

If there doesn’t appear to be that man people she will inform Ged and Hestia about the noise and she will let Ged open the door.

Hopefully this will save on the need to listen at the door before opening it.


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2004)

Seems like a reasonable strategy.  I'll let you reply to my latest post, and from then on I'll start using the guidelines you've given me.  Good thinking, this should speed things up a bit


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Good thinking, this should speed things up a bit




Cool, I don't mind pauses if there’s something interesting, weird or unusual going on...  and a sweeping sounds would indeed be one.  

It might be a mistake to attack the skeleton, not sure if the creator would be in tune with it but I would rather keep the chances of it attacking us at the wrong time down to nothingness.

Hey I know this is going to sound crazy but I've never been in a 3rd edition game that had a single artifact in it.  I've always been intrigued by them and even picked up AEG's Relics so if you do have everything planed out that could be pretty cool.  

It’s a free idea for many levels ahead, and neither Brystasia nor the party needs to end up with the artifact in the end, as I simply like the idea of objects of pure wonder and also with the religious nature of the party it does make more than a certain amount of sense.


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I don't mind pauses if there’s something interesting, weird or unusual going on...  and a sweeping sounds would indeed be one.



I thought that it was enough out of the ordinary to warrant attention 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It might be a mistake to attack the skeleton, not sure if the creator would be in tune with it but I would rather keep the chances of it attacking us at the wrong time down to nothingness.



Fair enough 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey I know this is going to sound crazy but I've never been in a 3rd edition game that had a single artifact in it.  I've always been intrigued by them and even picked up AEG's Relics so if you do have everything planed out that could be pretty cool.
> 
> It’s a free idea for many levels ahead, and neither Brystasia nor the party needs to end up with the artifact in the end, as I simply like the idea of objects of pure wonder and also with the religious nature of the party it does make more than a certain amount of sense.



Given the number of interesting-looking artifacts at the back of BotR, I'd say there's a good chance of you running into one or more   I'm quite keen on them myself, and given that this is a solo game, there's none of the normal game balance problems presented by giving one PC an item that's far more powerful than anything that anyone else has got.  Of course, I'm not saying that Brystasia will end up with an artifact, but the chance of her running across one is high (once we get to a suitable character level, anyway).

A little off-topic, but if you need to e-mail me about anything, could you put the word "EN World" somewhere in the subject line.  I'm pretty sure you're already doing this, but I'm having a bit of a spam problem of late, and it reduces the chances of me deleting one of your e-mails by mistake.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Given the number of interesting-looking artifacts at the back of BotR, I'd say there's a good chance of you running into one or more




Cool.   It adds a layer to the game if you ask me...   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm quite keen on them myself, and given that this is a solo game, there's none of the normal game balance problems presented by giving one PC an item that's far more powerful than anything that anyone else has got.




I hadn't really given that much thought, as I don't want Brystasia to steal the thunder of the rest of the party...  I guess that's kind of silly way to think but I can see a group of mixed religious warriors having issues on just what religious representative would end up with an item of such epic power.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm not saying that Brystasia will end up with an artifact, but the chance of her running across one is high (once we get to a suitable character level, anyway).




Oh I agree, when I think artifact I immediately think about the final scene of Indiana Jones in the Lost Art where the art is being moved into a mammoth warehouse.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> A little off-topic, but if you need to e-mail me about anything, could you put the word "EN World" somewhere in the subject line.  I'm pretty sure you're already doing this, but I'm having a bit of a spam problem of late, and it reduces the chances of me deleting one of your e-mails by mistake.




I will do this from here on out, I know I’ve been pretty good about having subjects like One on One PBP or have other key words like Brystasia but I’m more than willing to do that.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hadn't really given that much thought, as I don't want Brystasia to steal the thunder of the rest of the party...  I guess that's kind of silly way to think but I can see a group of mixed religious warriors having issues on just what religious representative would end up with an item of such epic power.



I'm not worrying about Brystasia stealing too much thunder.  I'm sure Ged would have plenty to say about the correct home for any artifact, and by the time you're running into them, he might well not be the only one to have a strong opinion on such matters.  It'll be an interesting RP spur, that's for sure 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I agree, when I think artifact I immediately think about the final scene of Indiana Jones in the Lost Art where the art is being moved into a mammoth warehouse.



  I know what you mean.  I dread to think what any of your characters could do with something like the Arc... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I will do this from here on out, I know I’ve been pretty good about having subjects like One on One PBP or have other key words like Brystasia but I’m more than willing to do that.



Thanks   I've been hit by a ton of spam recently, so I thought I'd better mention this before I missed something important.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm not worrying about Brystasia stealing too much thunder.  I'm sure Ged would have plenty to say about the correct home for any artifact, and by the time you're running into them, he might well not be the only one to have a strong opinion on such matters.  It'll be an interesting RP spur, that's for sure




Indeed, I would never really see a conflict forum between Brystasia, Hestia, and Ged as both of their gods have very specific things they would want.  Brystasia wouldn’t take an artifact that was meant for healing from them and I doubt either one of them would take an instrument…  

Of course not all artifacts are indeed this and if Brystasia got accepted into the watchers then she couldn’t explain what she needed that artifact.

That would be a hard lie to live for a long time as I see Brystasia and Hestia shearing many secrets. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.  I dread to think what any of your characters could do with something like the Arc...




I think it would make the game rather unplayable...  Personally I think even an artifact that was meant to be used by "only you" should still have enough repercussions to make you think if it's truly a smart idea to use it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Jarval, hey you know how you talked about reworks when the Complete Divine came out?  My copy hasn't shipped yet but I was the inside today and I must admit I was very impressed with what I saw.   So yeah I can see some interesting ideas in it for us.   Do you plan on picking the book up yourself?


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2004)

Some time in the next few months, yeah.  I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, but it's on my to-buy list   As always, e-mail me anything that looks particularly interesting to you, and I'll rule on it.

From what I've heard about the Complete Divine, I don't think there's likely to be anything in there I'll have too much of an issue with you using.  And as I've said, I will be getting it at some point, I'm just not sure when...


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

Is the way I'm playing Hestia and Ged OK with you?  I'm trying to RP them like they were my own PCs, but I'm aware that this might lead to a certain degree of "scene-stealing" from Brystasia.  It's not really become an issue yet, but I am aware that (Hestia in particular) is taking quite a lot of initiative of her own (detecting magic, keeping the needle from the trap, etc...).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Is the way I'm playing Hestia and Ged OK with you?  I'm trying to RP them like they were my own PCs, but I'm aware that this might lead to a certain degree of "scene-stealing" from Brystasia.




I didn't realize that's what Hestia cast but no I see no issues with how things are going...  (Maybe a short OOC message when they do cast a spell or something.)  

But besides that there companions not servants, and I wouldn’t be having as much fun if they didn’t act like normal people. 

If you haven’t noticed, Brystasia consults them on nearly ever decision cause she honesty cares about their opinions.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that's what Hestia cast but no I see no issues with how things are going...  (Maybe a short OOC message when they do cast a spell or something.)



Good idea 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> But besides that there companions not servants, and I wouldn’t be having as much fun if they didn’t act like normal people.
> 
> If you haven’t noticed, Brystasia consults them on nearly ever decision cause she honesty cares about their opinions.



Great, that's pretty much what I thought you thought   I'll carry on as we are, then!

On something of a tangent, my posting schedule may be a touch hit-and-miss for the next couple of weeks.  I've got three university assignments due over the next three weeks, and I've just recently found myself a job.  On the plus side, job = money (once I get paid) = Complete Divine


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> On something of a tangent, my posting schedule may be a touch hit-and-miss for the next couple of weeks.  I've got three university assignments due over the next three weeks, and I've just recently found myself a job.  On the plus side, job = money (once I get paid) = Complete Divine



I knew, trust me there are few things in the PbP area that I don't know about...   To be honest I think your crazy to want to DM 4 gestalt sorcerers but I know there also missing out on a hell of a dm. 

As for complete divine, mine still has not being made it out of the Amazon warehouse...  To be hones this might be the last set of books I'll preorder from them but from what I seen there’s nothing but coolness. 

Off to post IC.


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I knew, trust me there are few things in the PbP area that I don't know about...



You do keep your ear to the ground, that's for sure   What I'd really like to see someone do is run a Buffy the Vampire Slayer game, using the Eden Unisystem rules here on EN World, but there doesn't seem to be an immense amount of enthusiasm for it... :\



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest I think your crazy to want to DM 4 gestalt sorcerers but I know there also missing out on a hell of a dm.



Why thank you   To be honest, I've always been interested in giving the Adventure Path modules a go at some point, and the gestalt rules were really the icing on the cake   That, or it's my growing insanity speaking...



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As for complete divine, mine still has not being made it out of the Amazon warehouse...  To be hones this might be the last set of books I'll preorder from them but from what I seen there’s nothing but coolness.



Well, I'm not going to be paid for about a month, so I'm not going to be getting my hands on a copy for a few weeks yet.  From what I've read about it, it sounds like there's going to be a lot of useful stuff for this game in it.  There are a couple of healing feats in particular that seem well suited to Hestia and Ged.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> You do keep your ear to the ground, that's for sure



Trust me it's mostly wasted time that I can never get back so I recommend people have lives and such. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> What I'd really like to see someone do is run a Buffy the Vampire Slayer game, using the Eden Unisystem rules here on EN World, but there doesn't seem to be an immense amount of enthusiasm for it... :\




There is no doubting this board is very pro d20, and rightfully so it's a D&D board primarily and a RPG second.  I'll ask around but you might want to drop a post in the gamer seeking gamer section. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Why thank you   To be honest, I've always been interested in giving the Adventure Path modules a go at some point, and the gestalt rules were really the icing on the cake   That, or it's my growing insanity speaking...




You’re the only DM I know that is pro gestalt so you must be going insane.  Please behave, I have no desire to know how long it would take for you to make your posts with only your nose cause your in a straight jacket. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not going to be paid for about a month, so I'm not going to be getting my hands on a copy for a few weeks yet.  From what I've read about it, it sounds like there's going to be a lot of useful stuff for this game in it.  There are a couple of healing feats in particular that seem well suited to Hestia and Ged.



Damn, that does suck, Amazon still hasn't mailed mine but if I see anything befitting are level when it gets here I will be sure to make a mentioning of it. 

_I ponders rather or not the door is still locked._


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Trust me it's mostly wasted time that I can never get back so I recommend people have lives and such.



  Even with the amount of time I spend hanging around here, I still manage to miss the occasional interesting-looking game.  There's a new Greyhawk one being set up that looked like it had got a very promising concept, but by the time I'd got to the thread, there were already about 11 or 12 applicants...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> There is no doubting this board is very pro d20, and rightfully so it's a D&D board primarily and a RPG second.  I'll ask around but you might want to drop a post in the gamer seeking gamer section.



I was in a D20 Modern Buffy game about a year ago.  It was going really rather well until we lost some of our players...   Hold on, I'll see if I can dig up the thread.

Found it!  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37308





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re the only DM I know that is pro gestalt so you must be going insane.  Please behave, I have no desire to know how long it would take for you to make your posts with only your nose cause your in a straight jacket.









  Qute smoe timmmme, I'd imagne... 

Yeah, the Gestalt thing is one of those sure signs of madness   I do like the Gestalt rules a lot.  They give people a chance to play around with combinations they'd never do with multiclassing, and that's a good thing in my book.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Damn, that does suck, Amazon still hasn't mailed mine but if I see anything befitting are level when it gets here I will be sure to make a mentioning of it.



Great.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> _I ponders rather or not the door is still locked._



Ah, you'll just have to try it and see.  Not that I'm urging you to touch the magical door of death again or anything, ooooh no...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

My Complete Divine came in and I can honestly say that I'm very happy with what I see. 

About every PrC could be of use for the three heroes we have...  but I will try to break it down to the ones that need the fewer amounts of changes.

*PrC*
*Brystasia*; Pious Templar is the one that really catches my eye. 

*Hestia*, was the hard one, but the improved healing of the Radiant Servant of Pelor is like a nice fit.

*Ged*, is by far the easiest.  There’s a ton of PrC that would work wonderfully for him.  Divine Crusader, and the Shining Blade of Heironeous.

Feats, let me just put it this way I hope the three heroes counties to work upon there Charisma as the number of *divine feats* has double, or tripled. 

There are *divine relics*, which require devoted faith. 

There are also *faith feats* that work on a *faith point system*...  You get points to be faithful and you can use points to access these feats. 

*Variant Undead* rules which makes a cleric able to damage undead and not just hold them at bay...   

All in all I'm quite happy with this book.


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

You know that job I've mentioned?  It's becoming a time consuming nuisance :\  As a result of it and my university study, I'm going to have be away from EN World until the 12th of June.

Sorry to put yet another interruption into the flow of the game.  Normally I'd try to avoid doing this again so soon, but a combination of the job and my Uni work is filling up almost every hour of the day.  Needless to say, I'm not a tremendously happy bunny about it all, but it can't be helped 

Anyway, see you in about two weeks time (hopefully plus a copy of the Complete Divine ), and if there's anything you need to get in touch with me about, you can try e-mailing me.  I should be checking it every day or two, so you should get a reply (abeit not all that prompt).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> You know that job I've mentioned?  It's becoming a time consuming nuisance :\




Take your time and enjoy the work...  You can always consider it a break from me.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I'm back   And once I've been paid (which will be hopefully by the end of the month) I'll be getting a copy of the Complete Divine (along with the Eberron setting).

Anyway, I've posted in the IC thread, and I'm really looking forwards to getting this game moving again


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, I'm back




Yay!!!!  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And once I've been paid (which will be hopefully by the end of the month) I'll be getting a copy of the Complete Divine (along with the Eberron setting).




Yay!!!!  (Note: I do not have Eberron yet but I can speak highly enough about the complete divine.  The relgious relics are an awesome idea, one does not need to worry about them being used in others hands, both allias and enemies.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've posted in the IC thread, and I'm really looking forwards to getting this game moving again



Aye, me too.   I hope you don't mind me expanding upon Brystasia’s history and adding an Obedient Brother as a potential suitor.   I probaly should have asked but after Ged's comments I thought he should be scolded.  

Anyhow the suitor is unnamed, unstated, and free for use as you see fit.  I figured that he did some sort of a service to the faithful of Aymara, and he decided he wanted to have a meal with Brystasia over accepting some sort of token payment.  They where of course chaperoned and nothing happened.

I figured a dark and forbidden warrior would be an interesting match for her.   

I feel rip-off now, CS is giving out 48 points in his gestalt game!  (If your curious I would up Brystasia’s charisma to a 18, before racial total would be 24, and I would up her dexterity to 16, or 18 after racial adjustments.  )


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!!!!



Nice to know I'm appreciated 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!!!!  (Note: I do not have Eberron yet but I can speak highly enough about the complete divine.  The relgious relics are an awesome idea, one does not need to worry about them being used in others hands, both allias and enemies.)



The Complete Divine does sound rather good from what I've heard about it so far.  However, no copy for me today   My FLGS has decided that Monday's are a good day to be shut.  OTOH, it does mean that I won't be borrowing money off my brother to buy gaming books, which is probably a good thing... 

I'm looking forwards to getting a copy of Eberron as well.  To be honest, I don't thing there's going to be a huge amount in it that'll be directly applicable to this game, but it sounds like a pretty neat setting.  And besides, I entered the setting contest, so I'll be curious to see what beat my idea 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aye, me too.   I hope you don't mind me expanding upon Brystasia’s history and adding an Obedient Brother as a potential suitor.   I probaly should have asked but after Ged's comments I thought he should be scolded.
> 
> Anyhow the suitor is unnamed, unstated, and free for use as you see fit.  I figured that he did some sort of a service to the faithful of Aymara, and he decided he wanted to have a meal with Brystasia over accepting some sort of token payment.  They where of course chaperoned and nothing happened.
> 
> I figured a dark and forbidden warrior would be an interesting match for her.



Hmm, now this could be an interesting little plot hook   Oh yes, this guy could be useful...  Have you got any specifics about this chap you'd like me to include, or should I just go ahead with my own ideas?

If you've seen the IC thread, you'll have noticed that Ged _really_ isn't keen on the Obedient Brotherhood.  In fact, he's a bit inclined to get rather heated on the topic...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I feel rip-off now, CS is giving out 48 points in his gestalt game!  (If your curious I would up Brystasia’s charisma to a 18, before racial total would be 24, and I would up her dexterity to 16, or 18 after racial adjustments.  )



_Smacks Brother S repeatedly over the head with a rolled-up newspaper._

Bad boy!  Put those extra stat points down right now!  

I don't know what possessed CS to give us 48 points to play with, but I'm a happy chap as a result.  All you need to do is take a look at my character's stats to see why


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> OTOH, it does mean that I won't be borrowing money off my brother to buy gaming books, which is probably a good thing...




Could be worse, you could be barrowing money for food.   (No need to hurry.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm looking forwards to getting a copy of Eberron as well.



I glanced through it at the Mall, not really a FLAG just a book store and I agree there isn't much for this game but I picked up a copy off of Amazon.com (40 % off can't beat that)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I entered the setting contest, so I'll be curious to see what beat my idea



What???   Have you been holding out on me?  Can I see what you have/had? 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Hmm, now this could be an interesting little plot hook   Oh yes, this guy could be useful...  Have you got any specifics about this chap you'd like me to include, or should I just go ahead with my own ideas?




Hmmm, not sure but I'm insistent on him being male.  (And I would like to know his name ASAP.  )

Based upon Ged's reaction, which I will comment on in detail soon, I think it might be interesting if they bicker and dislike each other.  (Why?  I would assume some of it's from Ged's unhealthy reaction, but maybe he's disliking of him personally.  He doesn't seem attracted to Brystasia but he might be jealous of someone around her that is “lower” than him… :/  I’ll let you figure out why.)  

Anyhow, I figure that he’s very devoted to his cause, but that he’s extremely attracted to Brystasia cause he see her as being full of so much life and joyfulness, probably not that much of a stretch.  Anyhow Brystasia is basically the complete opposite of his job, and opposite do attract, so it seems fitting enough. 

At the same time I can see him sort of dividing the party, Bry will probably side with him while Hestia will obviously side with Ged, though I see them both being the voice of reason at the same time though.  

Anyhow, I would still like to see Brystasia’s naiveté come into play so maybe he’s chases a lot of woman, if you want to have him be the REASON why Ged hates the Obedient Brothers so much than maybe he’s chased after Hestia.  Then again it’s a big city so maybe that’s too much of a coincidence…

:shrugs:  Have fun coming up with something. 

PS He should be older than Brystasia, shouldn’t be that hard to do. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> If you've seen the IC thread, you'll have noticed that Ged _really_ isn't keen on the Obedient Brotherhood.  In fact, he's a bit inclined to get rather heated on the topic...




I noticed that, it sort of stuck me as a surprise and rather irrational on Ged’s part…  The book describes them as being “close friends” so I assume something happened like the above idea with Hestia and the Obedient brother.



			
				Associates pg. 123 BotR said:
			
		

> Members of this order make excellent traveling companions. While they are monomaniacal about opposing the undead, they are otherwise completely free. The order commands them only to go forth and oppose the defiling of death, so as long as their companions aren't actually defiling the dead, they are perfectly pleasant company. They have no disposition toward chaos or law, so other holy warriors, rogues, barbarians, wizards, sorcerers, monks, druids - all make fine associates for obedient brothers and sisters. If they will aid the holy warrior in her quest against the undead, even better.
> 
> The Favorite companions of obedient brothers and sisters are Morwynites. While the Morwynites protect life and birth, the Mormekim protect the dead and the dying. Together they make a formidable team.




So my above idea isn’t that silly I guess…   (I help to setup for this IC if need be.)

As for Brystasia’s reaction, I think she's going to be in shock at being spoken to like that, I'm not sure if anyone, let alone a male, has ever spoken so harshly or rudely.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> _Smacks Brother S repeatedly over the head with a rolled-up newspaper._




Arf!  Arf!  _runs and cowers under a chair like a bad dog_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I don't know what possessed CS to give us 48 points to play with, but I'm a happy chap as a result.  All you need to do is take a look at my character's stats to see why



Very impressive,  but to be honest, that many points doesn't scare me to much... 

It reminds me allot of my old 2nd edition group where having 12 or better and every category was very common.  (We where a rather small group and a number of times there was only two of us.)  We still rolled are abilities like everyone else but we did spend a good long while rolling dice till we found a set we liked. 

Anyhow, I have a gestalt game forming in the near future, probably in a month, and I know we will be running on a 54 point buy.   

Darn, I was really hoping to max out Brystasia’s charisma from level 1 up! 

Edit: I just got my mod access.   I should edit your post say that you do give me the 48 points.   (J/K)


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Could be worse, you could be barrowing money for food.   (No need to hurry.)



True 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I glanced through it at the Mall, not really a FLAG just a book store and I agree there isn't much for this game but I picked up a copy off of Amazon.com (40 % off can't beat that)



The UK Amazon site never has offers this good :\  They've only got 10% off it, and for that little I'd rather support my FLGS.  Oh well.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What???   Have you been holding out on me?  Can I see what you have/had?



Well, I didn't make it past the initial stage or anything (but then again, neither did 10,089+ other people...).  I'll dig up some of my notes from the depths of my HDD and give you an outline of what I submitted 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm, not sure but I'm insistent on him being male.  (And I would like to know his name ASAP.  )



You know, I'd just assumed all Obedient Brother's were male.  I guess I've been spending too much time with Morwynites... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Based upon Ged's reaction, which I will comment on in detail soon, I think it might be interesting if they bicker and dislike each other.  (Why?  I would assume some of it's from Ged's unhealthy reaction, but maybe he's disliking of him personally.  He doesn't seem attracted to Brystasia but he might be jealous of someone around her that is "lower" than him... :/  I’ll let you figure out why.)



I think it's almost guaranteed that Ged will take an instant dislike to him 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I figure that he’s very devoted to his cause, but that he’s extremely attracted to Brystasia cause he see her as being full of so much life and joyfulness, probably not that much of a stretch.  Anyhow Brystasia is basically the complete opposite of his job, and opposite do attract, so it seems fitting enough.



I like that line of thought   As you say, it's very fitting.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> At the same time I can see him sort of dividing the party, Bry will probably side with him while Hestia will obviously side with Ged, though I see them both being the voice of reason at the same time though.



Ooooh, now that could be interesting!  Heh, plot ideas coming thick and fast 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I would still like to see Brystasia’s naiveté come into play so maybe he’s chases a lot of woman, if you want to have him be the REASON why Ged hates the Obedient Brothers so much than maybe he’s chased after Hestia.  Then again it’s a big city so maybe that’s too much of a coincidence...



Eh, I'm less keen on this.  The way I'm picturing this guy, he's not really the woman-chaser type.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> :shrugs:  Have fun coming up with something.



Thanks, I will 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> PS He should be older than Brystasia, shouldn’t be that hard to do.



Noted.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I noticed that, it sort of stuck me as a surprise and rather irrational on Ged’s part...  The book describes them as being "close friends" so I assume something happened like the above idea with Hestia and the Obedient brother.
> 
> So my above idea isn’t that silly I guess...   (I help to setup for this IC if need be.)



From what you can tell so far, it's more blind prejudice on Ged's part, but take a look at the IC thread for more on this topic.  It's worth noting as well, that while 95% of the time I'll be using things from BotR as they are, I will be tinkering with the relationships between the faiths to some degree.  If I plan on doing anything sizable (or that Brystasia would particularly know about) I'll let you know before I include it in an IC post.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As for Brystasia’s reaction, I think she's going to be in shock at being spoken to like that, I'm not sure if anyone, let alone a male, has ever spoken so harshly or rudely.



Yeah, I think Ged might well find himself in the proverbial dog-house over this one, and not just from Brystasia... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Arf!  Arf!  _runs and cowers under a chair like a bad dog_



LOL 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very impressive,  but to be honest, that many points doesn't scare me to much...



More points are always good 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It reminds me allot of my old 2nd edition group where having 12 or better and every category was very common.  (We where a rather small group and a number of times there was only two of us.)  We still rolled are abilities like everyone else but we did spend a good long while rolling dice till we found a set we liked.



Sounds rather like what I do with small groups.  You can't afford to have too many bad stats if there's less than four PCs.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I have a gestalt game forming in the near future, probably in a month, and I know we will be running on a 54 point buy.



  That's one hell of a lot!  Sounds like a bundle of fun though.  Is this a RL or PbP game?



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Darn, I was really hoping to max out Brystasia’s charisma from level 1 up!



What, you mean more than it is already?!  She's plenty charming enough, and you don't want to give the other Aesthetes more work than they've already got keeping her suitors at bay, now do you? 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit: I just got my mod access.   I should edit your post say that you do give me the 48 points.   (J/K)



Eh?  You're a mod?  Congratulations   How did that come about?

I'd better make sure I'm on my best behaviour from now on...


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Oops. forgot to include any name suggestions for the Obedient Brother.  Here are a few suggestions, but it you don't like any of these, feel free to chose something else 

Blaine, Geoffrey, Pace, Thanatos, Velimir.

(All names found on http://www.behindthename.com/  It's a great site, and you can search by meaning or cultural background.  Very handy for PbP games )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> The UK Amazon site never has offers this good :\  They've only got 10% off it, and for that little I'd rather support my FLGS.  Oh well.



True enough, I would too if I had one and there wasn’t such a big difference between cost.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't make it past the initial stage or anything (but then again, neither did 10,089+ other people...).  I'll dig up some of my notes from the depths of my HDD and give you an outline of what I submitted




Very cool.   I would like to seem them and then I'll ask why where aren't playing in your world? 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> You know, I'd just assumed all Obedient Brother's were male.  I guess I've been spending too much time with Morwynites...



The "rank" shows the listing of sister also. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I think it's almost guaranteed that Ged will take an instant dislike to him







			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Ooooh, now that could be interesting!  Heh, plot ideas coming thick and fast



If you say so.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm less keen on this.  The way I'm picturing this guy, he's not really the woman-chaser type.




Yeah, I rather disliked it when I wrote it...  :\ 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> From what you can tell so far, it's more blind prejudice on Ged's part, but take a look at the IC thread for more on this topic.  It's worth noting as well, that while 95% of the time I'll be using things from BotR as they are, I will be tinkering with the relationships between the faiths to some degree.  If I plan on doing anything sizable (or that Brystasia would particularly know about) I'll let you know before I include it in an IC post.




That all sounds fine to me, I never meant to suggest you weren’t fallowing the book, I merely was pointing out that Ged' seems a bit prejudice in his belief.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think Ged might well find himself in the proverbial dog-house over this one, and not just from Brystasia...



Brystasia would rather forget it happened, she's a good-hearted young lady who is quick to forgive. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> That's one hell of a lot!  Sounds like a bundle of fun though.  Is this a RL or PbP game?




PbP.  I sent you a link via email to the files I have so far. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> What, you mean more than it is already?!  She's plenty charming enough, and you don't want to give the other Aesthetes more work than they've already got keeping her suitors at bay, now do you?




Are you asking me the player or Brystasia the character?   She's pretty darn charming but there could be another half-nymph that is more charming than her and what would be the fun in that???   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Eh?  You're a mod?  Congratulations   How did that come about?




Yup, came about last night, but I've known for about two weeks it was going to happen... As for how, I don't know I posted allot? 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'd better make sure I'm on my best behaviour from now on...




Damn Skippy!


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very cool.   I would like to seem them and then I'll ask why where aren't playing in your world?



I'll get something together over the next few days   As for why we're not using my setting (actually, it's mine and my brother's setting) it didn't seem to fit this game's concept too well.  You'll see why when I get the notes to you 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I rather disliked it when I wrote it...  :\



No problem.  You were suggesting plot ideas, and even if I don't like them for the character in question, they could always come in handy later on.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That all sounds fine to me, I never meant to suggest you weren’t fallowing the book, I merely was pointing out that Ged' seems a bit prejudice in his belief.



Oh, no, I didn't think you'd got a problem with me not following the book, I just thought I'd let you know there might be some changes in the works.  And you're right about Ged 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia would rather forget it happened, she's a good-hearted young lady who is quick to forgive.



To be honest, that's rather what I expected.  Hestia, on the other hand... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> PbP.  I sent you a link via email to the files I have so far.



_Note to self:  Check e-mail more often..._  Looks very interesting.  I really like the idea of localised gods.  Any ideas on where/when you'll be starting it?




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you asking me the player or Brystasia the character?   She's pretty darn charming but there could be another half-nymph that is more charming than her and what would be the fun in that???



  Technically, it's possible, but I'd not put money on it, that's for sure.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup, came about last night, but I've known for about two weeks it was going to happen... As for how, I don't know I posted allot?



Well, very neat however it happened.  Are you just a PbP mod, or is it a more general thing?  Have you been snowed under with modly duties yet, or are they giving you an easy first few days? 


Oh, and what did you think of the names I suggested?  I just randomly pulled a few names that sounded reasonable and mean things like peace, death or servant.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'll get something together over the next few days   As for why we're not using my setting (actually, it's mine and my brother's setting) it didn't seem to fit this game's concept too well.  You'll see why when I get the notes to you




Very cool.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> No problem.  You were suggesting plot ideas, and even if I don't like them for the character in question, they could always come in handy later on.




   Now I'm worried...  One thing about Brystaisa is that she leads with her heart so she will fall fast and hard...  I hate to say it but her nymph heritage is agaist her in that it will be life long and she'll easlily get distatced by new shinning guys...  :\ 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> To be honest, that's rather what I expected.  Hestia, on the other hand...



Poor guy...    





			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> _Note to self:  Check e-mail more often..._  Looks very interesting.  I really like the idea of localised gods.  Any ideas on where/when you'll be starting it?



Seems wrong not to run it on ENworld to me...    Time frame, hoping to start creating players in a month or so. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Technically, it's possible, but I'd not put money on it, that's for sure.



Is that cause your going to give me the 6 points I need to max it out?  

Honestly, I wouldn't object if you did.   

Even more honestly, I alsmot lost my orginal half-nymph a mouth or so ago, the evil one, and I almost suggested that you give Brystaisa and older sister later on in the game. 

Well, very neat however it happened.  Are you just a PbP mod, or is it a more general thing?  Have you been snowed under with modly duties yet, or are they giving you an easy first few days? [/QUOTE]

They've been very nice and I think it will be rather easy till this weekend when I get bored and start dropping notes that people need to break up there threads. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Oh, and what did you think of the names I suggested?  I just randomly pulled a few names that sounded reasonable and mean things like peace, death or servant.



Oops I missed that earlier... I like Velimir, cause I have no preconceived notions of it.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Sorry about no updates over the last couple of days.  I spent Wednesday evening and all of Thursday feeling rather under the weather, and I had to go into the city yesterday.  Still, on the plus side, I've now got a copy of the Complete Divine   I can see why you recommended it so strongly, there's tons of stuff we can use in this game!  And (other than the vastly overpowered Radiant Servant of Pelor) it all looks pretty well balanced.  There are some very nice healing feats for Hestia to take 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Seems wrong not to run it on ENworld to me...    Time frame, hoping to start creating players in a month or so.



Sounds good   Just in case you hadn't guessed, I'm interested 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is that cause your going to give me the 6 points I need to max it out?
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't object if you did.



Ah, go on then   It's not going to hurt game balance, and if it gives you the character you want, I can't see the harm.  So yes, I'm giving you those 6 extra points.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops I missed that earlier... I like Velimir, cause I have no preconceived notions of it.



Velimir it is then   Who knows, we might even be seeing him in the game before long...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Sorry about no updates over the last couple of days.  I spent Wednesday evening and all of Thursday feeling rather under the weather, and I had to go into the city yesterday.



No need to worry, I know you where busy, plus you informed me in the Dragonlance game. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Still, on the plus side, I've now got a copy of the Complete Divine   I can see why you recommended it so strongly, there's tons of stuff we can use in this game!



Yes, I quite happy with the book and my favorite PrC in the book the Pious Templar.  (Though I'm still leaning towards the Anointed Knight (Exalted Deeds pg 49-51)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And (other than the vastly overpowered Radiant Servant of Pelor) it all looks pretty well balanced.  There are some very nice healing feats for Hestia to take



Yeah I'm not sure what they where thinking with the Radiant Servant, but I will grant that it's a PrC that just screams Ravenloft. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Sounds good   Just in case you hadn't guessed, I'm interested




Good. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Ah, go on then   It's not going to hurt game balance, and if it gives you the character you want, I can't see the harm.  So yes, I'm giving you those 6 extra points.




Sweet.   Another successful application of Jedi mind tricks.    Now if I could only get the TV remote to recall from across the room to my hand…  :\ 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Velimir it is then   Who knows, we might even be seeing him in the game before long...



Imagine that.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Right, updated the IC thread again.  If it's OK with you, once you've replied to Hestia I'll fast-forwards on to the Holy Mother's return.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No need to worry, I know you where busy, plus you informed me in the Dragonlance game.



Oh yeah, I forgot that... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, I quite happy with the book and my favorite PrC in the book the Pious Templar.  (Though I'm still leaning towards the Anointed Knight (Exalted Deeds pg 49-51)



I can see why you like the Pious Templar, rather nifty class.  BTW, have you looked at the latest Dragon magazine (#321)?  The Infused PrC looks like it might be appropriate for one of the characters in this game 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm not sure what they where thinking with the Radiant Servant, but I will grant that it's a PrC that just screams Ravenloft.



If you mean in terms of being able to single-handedly lay waste to the entire demi-plane, then yes, I agree with you 

"Say, didn't there use to be hordes of undead around here?  And what's all this dust?"




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet.   Another successful application of Jedi mind tricks.    Now if I could only get the TV remote to recall from across the room to my hand...  :\



LOL




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Imagine that.



_Looks innocent..._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, updated the IC thread again.  If it's OK with you, once you've replied to Hestia I'll fast-forwards on to the Holy Mother's return.




That's quite fine, I didn't read this till I was done posting but that would work great.  Someone could walk though the door and the question could go unanswered. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I can see why you like the Pious Templar, rather nifty class.  BTW, have you looked at the latest Dragon magazine (#321)?  The Infused PrC looks like it might be appropriate for one of the characters in this game



_Goes to search for magazine_ Ten minutes later he returns.  It looks good, I need to read it in detail but it looks like everyone in the party could get hit with it and not ends up looking like the same character. 

Who did you want to bestow this on?   (No planetar for Brystasia she likes her hair, thank you very much.  )



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> If you mean in terms of being able to single-handedly lay waste to the entire demi-plane, then yes, I agree with you




Yeah why else go to Ravenloft.   (its ruined in 3rd edition, might as well put it out of its misery.  :\  )



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Say, didn't there use to be hordes of undead around here?  And what's all this dust?"



:LMAO:



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> _Looks innocent..._



thought so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2004)

Finished looking, if your thinking about Brystasia here are my comments...

Wings are awesome, but not being able to fly and fight at the same time kicks the Avoral to the side...   No hair kicks the Planetar aside also so Solar, and Trumpet Archon are still in.  (Green skinned women with wings are HOT!  )

Bralani would be a cool also.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

You hadn't made a note yet of Velimir's height so I went ahead and made he very tall in my post.  (probaly at least 6'4 in armor)


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> _Goes to search for magazine_ Ten minutes later he returns.  It looks good, I need to read it in detail but it looks like everyone in the party could get hit with it and not ends up looking like the same character.
> 
> Who did you want to bestow this on?



Well, it could work for any of the group we've got at the moment, but Ged was who I had specifically in mind.  There are a few celestials that might appreciate Mr Lawful Goodness   OTOH, I wouldn't have pointed it out to you unless I thought it might suit Brystasia 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (No planetar for Brystasia she likes her hair, thank you very much.  )



I'll keep that in mind 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Finished looking, if your thinking about Brystasia here are my comments...
> 
> Wings are awesome, but not being able to fly and fight at the same time kicks the Avoral to the side...   No hair kicks the Planetar aside also so Solar, and Trumpet Archon are still in...
> 
> ...



Or I could go a little homebrew on the PrC, and use the fey-related celestial from BoED.  Can't remember the name of the top of my head, but I think it might be Firre Eladrin.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (Green skinned women with wings are HOT!  )












			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You hadn't made a note yet of Velimir's height so I went ahead and made he very tall in my post.  (probaly at least 6'4 in armor)



Works for me.  I picture him as quite an imposing chap, so tall goes well with that.  When I get around to adding him to the character thread, I'll give a more detailed description of him, but the basics are black hair, blue eyes, late twenties.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, it could work for any of the group we've got at the moment, but Ged was who I had specifically in mind.  There are a few celestials that might appreciate Mr Lawful Goodness   OTOH, I wouldn't have pointed it out to you unless I thought it might suit Brystasia




Yeah I think the "dog" Acheron would be a good pick for him.  
Or I could go a little homebrew on the PrC, and use the fey-related celestial from BoED.  Can't remember the name of the top of my head, but I think it might be Firre Eladrin.

As for Brystaisa maybe the Tulani, pg. 171, would also be a good pick for her. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Works for me.  I picture him as quite an imposing chap, so tall goes well with that.  When I get around to adding him to the character thread, I'll give a more detailed description of him, but the basics are black hair, blue eyes, late twenties.



Wow, she picked up a real old man then...      Hopefuly he can keep up and such.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

Jarval, I hope you can forgive me but I got tried of digging around for titles, their "religion descriptive word" (example: Christian) and a few other things…

Anyhow the most convent place for this was in your first post so I went ahead and edited it.  (forgive me?)


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I think the "dog" Acheron would be a good pick for him.



Not sure that Hestia would be too keen on his new look, though... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As for Brystaisa maybe the Tulani, pg. 171, would also be a good pick for her.



_Looks through BoED._  Huh, yeah, they really do work quite well.  Another one to keep in mind 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, she picked up a real old man then...      Hopefuly he can keep up and such.



  I couldn't possibly comment on that... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Jarval, I hope you can forgive me but I got tried of digging around for titles, their "religion descriptive word" (example: Christian) and a few other things...
> 
> Anyhow the most convent place for this was in your first post so I went ahead and edited it.  (forgive me?)



Forgive you?  Thank you, more like   That's a tremendous idea, and it'll make my life easier too.  I might both tweak the list a little, and maybe shift it over to the RG thread, but otherwise it's a great idea


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Not sure that Hestia would be too keen on his new look, though...




Hmmm very true...  How does he look bald. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> _Looks through BoED._  Huh, yeah, they really do work quite well.  Another one to keep in mind



Very cool.   (if she gets wings there is a PrC I'm interested in that was also in dragon...)

Which brings up a question, do you have issues with dual PrCs? (I understand if you do.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I couldn't possibly comment on that...




OMG, I didn't really mean it like that!   I can see how it's the first and only thing that pops in ones mind...  I simply meant in adventures...  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Forgive you?  Thank you, more like   That's a tremendous idea, and it'll make my life easier too.  I might both tweak the list a little, and maybe shift it over to the RG thread, but otherwise it's a great idea



Cool, it's very ugly if you simply look at it as it's in an excel document...  Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm very true...  How does he look bald.



Probably better than with a dog's head... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very cool.   (if she gets wings there is a PrC I'm interested in that was also in dragon...)



Do you know which issue?  I've got all the 3e Dragons, so I've definitely got it, but I'd be interested to have a look over it.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which brings up a question, do you have issues with dual PrCs? (I understand if you do.)



As a routine matter of course, I'm not immensely enamoured of the dual PrC idea, but if it makes sense from a storyline point of view, then I don't really mind.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> OMG, I didn't really mean it like that!   I can see how it's the first and only thing that pops in ones mind...  I simply meant in adventures...








			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, it's very ugly if you simply look at it as it's in an excel document...  Let me know if you want it.



Yeah, sure, e-mail it to me   I'll repost it in the Rogues Gallery thread some time in the next couple of days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Probably better than with a dog's head...




 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Do you know which issue?  I've got all the 3e Dragons, so I've definitely got it, but I'd be interested to have a look over it.




Not really, it was recent cause I was bathroom martial...   So that means it was probably a subscription issue so somewhere in the last ten.   (I'll look)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> As a routine matter of course, I'm not immensely enamoured of the dual PrC idea, but if it makes sense from a storyline point of view, then I don't really mind.




Me either, I doubt my game will allow them though I might if I see it as the replacement of something else...  Like becoming a heartwarder to replace your cleric/favored soul levels.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure, e-mail it to me   I'll repost it in the Rogues Gallery thread some time in the next couple of days.



Sweet I do that soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Do you know which issue?  I've got all the 3e Dragons, so I've definitely got it, but I'd be interested to have a look over it.




FOUND issue 319, pg 76, Aerial Avenger.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Me either, I doubt my game will allow them though I might if I see it as the replacement of something else...  Like becoming a heartwarder to replace your cleric/favored soul levels.



_Nods._  Very much my own thoughts on the matter.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet I do that soon.



Right, got it, edited and added to the character list.  I've put it into the character thread in my first post.

You can find it here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1449835&postcount=1




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> FOUND issue 319, pg 76, Aerial Avenger.



And found and read at my end   Looks fine to me, and I'd have no issues with you dual PrCing this with something that bewinged you


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> _Nods._  Very much my own thoughts on the matter.







			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, got it, edited and added to the character list.  I've put it into the character thread in my first post.



Awesome, it looks very nice.   Do we need to add fairest sister Mariele to the list?



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And found and read at my end   Looks fine to me, and I'd have no issues with you dual PrCing this with something that bewinged you



Cool, as I said the PrC makes no real sense on it's own, at least in this incidence and it makes for a nice support class.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Awesome, it looks very nice.   Do we need to add fairest sister Mariele to the list?



Knew there was someone I'd forgotten!  Well spotted.  I'll go and add her in right now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey FYI, I sent you an email that's while not super important you might want to look at.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey FYI, I sent you an email that's while not super important you might want to look at.



Found, looked at and replied to 

No update to the IC thread tonight, as I need to check a rules detail first, and don't have the right book handy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Found, looked at and replied to



read it.  You need not be on it long just long enough so I can show you the thread. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> No update to the IC thread tonight, as I need to check a rules detail first, and don't have the right book handy.



 what did I do wrong?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> read it.  You need not be on it long just long enough so I can show you the thread.



OK.  How does about 10pm ish BST sound, or do you want to go earlier than that?




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> what did I do wrong?



You didn't do anything   It's to do with Ryat...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> OK.  How does about 10pm ish BST sound, or do you want to go earlier than that?




I'll be here all day federal holiday...   (Is that 10 PM GMT also?)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> You didn't do anything   It's to do with Ryat...



sounds like he's being a “rat” bastard...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll be here all day federal holiday...   (Is that 10 PM GMT also?)



Nope, BST is GMT+1 IIRC.  Something I should know, I guess...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey I wanted to let you know that you've done a wonderful job these last few post in setting a very creepy mood...  All I can say is that Brystasia is allot braver than me...   

Well Hestia too.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey I wanted to let you know that you've done a wonderful job these last few post in setting a very creepy mood...



Great, it's nice to know it's been effective   I've always found descriptive writing (as opposed to dialogue) rather tricky, so I'm very happy to hear it's working.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All I can say is that Brystasia is allot braver than me...



Me too.  You'd not get me into that room for any amount of money... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well Hestia too.



Hestia's less of a warrior than the rest of the group we've got at the moment.  She's really not happy when it comes to combat, undead, or dark unpleasant-looking rooms.  Sensible girl that she is


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hestia's less of a warrior than the rest of the group we've got at the moment.  She's really not happy when it comes to combat, undead, or dark unpleasant-looking rooms.  Sensible girl that she is




I know she is.   To be honest I think we should change her hair color, warrior or not, I think she should be trying to turn undead right now.   I could make Brystasia a brunette or maybe auburn colored. 

Anyhow, sorry about the delay in posting, I was helping the wife make her new character.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know she is.   To be honest I think we should change her hair color, warrior or not, I think she should be trying to turn undead right now.   I could make Brystasia a brunette or maybe auburn colored.



  She was a bit shocked to see anything behind her.  She's now taken the sensible course of action, although you might not like the way it turned out...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, sorry about the delay in posting, I was helping the wife make her new character.



No problem.  Is this the character for Isida's Burning Throne game?  I really ought to get around to working something up myself, even if I am only on the alternate list   And I can always watch from the peanut gallery, of course...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> She was a bit shocked to see anything behind her./quote]
> She's always a bit shocked...  Though I guess the first zombie was behind her also.   (Hey at least she's consistent.)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, and I don't really mind, I think it confirms her blondeness.








			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I somehow miss this update last night  but you can add the killing blow to the reel of "classic" Hestia!



I did look at my dice and say "You've got to be kidding me!".  Brystasia left the creature with 1 (yes, just one) Hit Point remaining, and Hestia immediately dealt 7 points of damage (her non-critical maximum).

It reminds me of something that happened a few years ago in my RL gaming group.  A party of mid-level characters ran into a young red dragon.  The paladin (wielding a Frostbrand sword) immediately charged in, and he and the dragon proceeded to beat seven kinds of hell out of each other over the next few rounds.  By the end of the fourth round, the dragon is on single figure hit points, as is the paladin.  Then Lordan, the overweight, alcoholic middle-aged cleric (played by my brother) steps up.  Not to heal the paladin, ooooh no.  He attacks the dragon, rolling a 20 (this was 2e, so no need to confirm) and dealt precisely enough damage to kill it with his non-magical wooden club...  With his only attack of the combat...

Dubbing himself "Lordan the Dragonslayer" from then on didn't do anything to improve the paladin's mood either...  




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not asking you to change her btw, I really like her and she's a good mix for Brystasia, who is very competitive and doesn't like to lose or look stupid.



I think the party we're building up work well together.  Certainly Hestia and Brystasia compliment each other very well, and I'm getting quite fond of Ged 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would be the game, and it's looking to be shaping up into a hell of a game.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get started.



It's looking very good.  I've just found the RG thread for it, so I've been digesting the characters you've go so far.  Interesting mix, to say the least 

One thing I'm not sure of is how ECL is being handled.  I'm probably just being blind and missing something in one of Isida's early posts, but does ECL count as both classes at a given gestalt level, or just one?

Anyway, I'm getting some ideas for my character.  I'm thinking a Shasa (half-rakshasa) dervish, taking levels in Barbarian and Wilder.  Makes for an interesting combination


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Dubbing himself "Lordan the Dragonslayer" from then on didn't do anything to improve the paladin's mood either...




Oh after he got reminded about it at every tavern by the bard I'm sure it did nothing for my mood! 

That sort of reminds me of my grandfather and great uncle...  They both served in WWII, one a marine the other in the army so they learned to fire guns and such.  

Anyhow after the war they use to do allot of target practice with my grandfather, the marine, always winning...

Anyhow, one-day luck favored my great uncle and he won...  My grandfather right then and there asked for a rematch...

My great uncle's reply, "Naw, I'm retired."




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I think the party we're building up work well together.  Certainly Hestia and Brystasia compliment each other very well, and I'm getting quite fond of Ged




I'm quite found of all of the characters.   We have a nice party so far.   I'm curious to see Velimir’s character sheet, he did try to turn undead so that would be a fourth level holy warrior, or maybe he has some cleric levels...

I know you don't want to hear this, but I think we should make Ged and Hestia gestalt characters also…  They’re important to the game, and I think Brystasia could still shine if those around her are gestalt also.   (just an idea)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> It's looking very good.  I've just found the RG thread for it, so I've been digesting the characters you've go so far.  Interesting mix, to say the least




Yeah, I think so, my character's history is like 4 pages long...  I need to finish it today. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> One thing I'm not sure of is how ECL is being handled.  I'm probably just being blind and missing something in one of Isida's early posts, but does ECL count as both classes at a given gestalt level, or just one?




ECL is only on one side of the advancement, which is right anything more would be to punishing, but even a +2 does this, I think this is a mistake, the should go "across"  and not down so I adjusted my character as she started out simply as Flamekissed but after seeing how Isida was doing the LA I asked for the half-nymph template. 

Advancement goes like this:
LA	1	Rogue	1
LA	2	Rogue	2
LA	3	Rogue	3
Unfettered	1	Rogue	4
Unfettered	2	Rogue	5
Unfettered	3	Seductress	1
Unfettered	4	Seductress	2
Unfettered	5	Seductress	3
Unfettered	6	Seductress	4
Unfettered	7	Seductress	5




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm getting some ideas for my character.  I'm thinking a Shasa (half-rakshasa) dervish, taking levels in Barbarian and Wilder.  Makes for an interesting combination



Oh yeah that would be an interesting combination!


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh after he got reminded about it at every tavern by the bard I'm sure it did nothing for my mood!



  That's pretty much how it went, although we didn't have a bard in the party.  Human cleric, human paladin, ogre shadow mage...  It was an odd little group to say the least...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That sort of reminds me of my grandfather and great uncle...  They both served in WWII, one a marine the other in the army so they learned to fire guns and such.
> 
> Anyhow after the war they use to do allot of target practice with my grandfather, the marine, always winning...
> 
> ...








			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm quite found of all of the characters.   We have a nice party so far.   I'm curious to see Velimir’s character sheet, he did try to turn undead so that would be a fourth level holy warrior, or maybe he has some cleric levels...



Or, say, a holy warrior with the Death domain   I'll have a sheet posted for Velimir soonish.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know you don't want to hear this, but I think we should make Ged and Hestia gestalt characters also...  They’re important to the game, and I think Brystasia could still shine if those around her are gestalt also.   (just an idea)



To be honest, I'm not bothered.  If you want then to be gestalt, I don't have any problem with making them gestalt   At the moment, they're both 32 point-buy, 2nd level characters with standard wealth (or slightly over for Ged, IIRC).  I haven't used point-buy for Velimir, just assigning him the stats that fitted my mental picture.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think so, my character's history is like 4 pages long...  I need to finish it today.



4 pages?  I don't think any of my characters have come close to that...  Well, maybe one did, but I'm certain 4 pages is a lot more than most of my characters.

Unless you're using 48 point text, that is 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ECL is only on one side of the advancement, which is right anything more would be to punishing, but even a +2 does this, I think this is a mistake, the should go "across"  and not down so I adjusted my character as she started out simply as Flamekissed but after seeing how Isida was doing the LA I asked for the half-nymph template.
> 
> Advancement goes like this:
> LA	1	Rogue	1
> ...



Thanks, that's made things clear for me.  Right, I'll go and add three more levels to my character 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah that would be an interesting combination!



He's turning into quite an intriguing figure   Getting him accepted in human society might be difficult though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> That's pretty much how it went, although we didn't have a bard in the party.  Human cleric, human paladin, ogre shadow mage...  It was an odd little group to say the least...




Indeed, that would be very intresting. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Or, say, a holy warrior with the Death domain   I'll have a sheet posted for Velimir soonish.



Ahhh, that makes sense.  and cool. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'm not bothered.  If you want then to be gestalt, I don't have any problem with making them gestalt   At the moment, they're both 32 point-buy, 2nd level characters with standard wealth (or slightly over for Ged, IIRC).  I haven't used point-buy for Velimir, just assigning him the stats that fitted my mental picture.



Assigning scores can be cool also.   Personally the book says that everyone should be gestalt in a gestalt campaign, but it’s really up to you.   (The issue I see is what other class would Hestia take...  The Healer from the Miniatures Handbook is the only one that truly comes to my mind.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> 4 pages?  I don't think any of my characters have come close to that...  Well, maybe one did, but I'm certain 4 pages is a lot more than most of my characters.




Yeah...  I'm not sure how it happened but it all fits the character...  I'm sort of hoping from some sort of an okay from Isida before I finish it but it doesn't look like it's going to happen...  :\  (Which means I'm going to do it and hope she really has no issues with it.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Unless you're using 48 point text, that is




 Nope, I'm using size 10 font...   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks, that's made things clear for me.  Right, I'll go and add three more levels to my character




Yeah ECL isn't an issue in this game, oh and you get either a d8 for LA levels or your class hit dice which ever is better.  In my example my first three levels where 3d8 instead of 3d6.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> He's turning into quite an intriguing figure   Getting him accepted in human society might be difficult though.



Very cool.  Mine's in a harem and has been since she came of age...  She also has no clue to her heritage.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Assigning scores can be cool also.   Personally the book says that everyone should be gestalt in a gestalt campaign, but it’s really up to you.   (The issue I see is what other class would Hestia take...  The Healer from the Miniatures Handbook is the only one that truly comes to my mind.)



I'd go with the Expert NPC class, focusing on Heal, Profession (herbalist), and so on.  I also give PC Experts (which Hestia would count as) a bonus skill related feat at 1st level, 3rd level and every three levels thereafter (6th, 9th, etc...).

On the gestalt question, I'm really not bothered.  Either way is good by me, so you pick how you'd like to handle it 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah...  I'm not sure how it happened but it all fits the character...  I'm sort of hoping from some sort of an okay from Isida before I finish it but it doesn't look like it's going to happen...  :\  (Which means I'm going to do it and hope she really has no issues with it.)



Yeah, I can understand why you'd want to get some form of approval before you carry on.  That'd be a lot of work if you had to change it.  Still, even if you do, it could still prove useful at a later date 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm using size 10 font...



  What the hell kind of word count are you up to?  




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah ECL isn't an issue in this game, oh and you get either a d8 for LA levels or your class hit dice which ever is better.  In my example my first three levels where 3d8 instead of 3d6.



Yeah, I'd noticed that.  It's a good rule, especially for higher level play.  A +2 or +3 ECL can really make a character vulnerable.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very cool.  Mine's in a harem and has been since she came of age...  She also has no clue to her heritage.



Sounds like you've got bags of role-playing potential there.  I'll be interested to see how the group fits together.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'd go with the Expert NPC class, focusing on Heal, Profession (herbalist), and so on.  I also give PC Experts (which Hestia would count as) a bonus skill related feat at 1st level, 3rd level and every three levels thereafter (6th, 9th, etc...).




Yeah that's an outstanding idea!  I know that's got to help her skill points too. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> On the gestalt question, I'm really not bothered.  Either way is good by me, so you pick how you'd like to handle it



I think we should gestalt everyone, well besides low level NPCs and such. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can understand why you'd want to get some form of approval before you carry on.  That'd be a lot of work if you had to change it.  Still, even if you do, it could still prove useful at a later date




I've have her sold from one Sultan to another...  So she would know alot of people...  :\ 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> What the hell kind of word count are you up to?



1902 I haven't worked on it at all today, I'm about to start, I need to get it done and Isida hasn't been online any real length of time today.




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd noticed that.  It's a good rule, especially for higher level play.  A +2 or +3 ECL can really make a character vulnerable.



Yup that and lowering LA as you go up cause they do lose their value.




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've got bags of role-playing potential there.  I'll be interested to see how the group fits together.



Yeah I do, Isida is quite happy with what she has seen and approved off.   This game is going to rock.  I wish I could find a way to get you into this game.   (maybe if you right an awesome character she'll take you anyway.)

Oh before I forget... I meant to suggest this to you before hand but Brystasia skill roll reminded me.  

In the Holy Days pg. 151 they have a Bardic Championship every 15 years...  I'm thinking that having one sooner than later would be a good idea.   I’m not sure that Bry could win it all but it would be fun to see how far Divine Inspiration could carry her.  

(That and her general lovingness...  I can't imagine them being ever to separate her physical beautify from her performance.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

PS I sent you the character history to your email address.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah that's an outstanding idea!  I know that's got to help her skill points too.



That's the plan   Hestia's really not happy in combat (apart from reducing undead to ash, of course...), so her choice of secondary class was a bit limited.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think we should gestalt everyone, well besides low level NPCs and such.



Right, I'll have Ged and Hestia restated soon.  Well, after Wednesday, in all likelihood.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've have her sold from one Sultan to another...  So she would know alot of people...  :\



Well, a good list of contacts never hurts 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 1902 I haven't worked on it at all today, I'm about to start, I need to get it done and Isida hasn't been online any real length of time today.



That's a lot.  I think my longest background was around 1,300 words, and that was for a 90 year old vampire.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup that and lowering LA as you go up cause they do lose their value.



Totally agree with you there.  The rules from UA for dealing with this problem are a real boon 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I do, Isida is quite happy with what she has seen and approved off.   This game is going to rock.  I wish I could find a way to get you into this game.   (maybe if you right an awesome character she'll take you anyway.)



Don't tell anyone, but that's my cunning plan   Seriously, I'd love to play, but hoping for other people to drop out so I can seems a little mean-spirited.

Of course, that doesn't mean I'm not hoping 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh before I forget... I meant to suggest this to you before hand but Brystasia skill roll reminded me.
> 
> In the Holy Days pg. 151 they have a Bardic Championship every 15 years...  I'm thinking that having one sooner than later would be a good idea.   I’m not sure that Bry could win it all but it would be fun to see how far Divine Inspiration could carry her.
> 
> (That and her general lovingness...  I can't imagine them being ever to separate her physical beautify from her performance.)



Hmm, good idea   That could provide an interesting backdrop to an adventure.  I'll have a think, see where I can fit that in


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> PS I sent you the character history to your email address.



Thanks   I'll be really interested to see what you've done.

_Goes to check e-mail._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> That's the plan   Hestia's really not happy in combat (apart from reducing undead to ash, of course...), so her choice of secondary class was a bit limited.




Yeah, and she's not a performer either...  It's an interesting challenge, great class for her.   (You might want to look at the expert in UA also.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, I'll have Ged and Hestia restated soon.  Well, after Wednesday, in all likelihood.



Take your time, I doubt there choice would change much of anything.  Ged still going to like combat and Hestia is still going to suck at it! 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, a good list of contacts never hurts



Two Sultan's and there harems, one other pc, the NPC that Isida made for an example. (I did use her with permission)

And who knows how many guys she has meet in her duties.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> That's a lot.  I think my longest background was around 1,300 words, and that was for a 90 year old vampire.



And for a 24 year old, I might make her younger though, harem girl? 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Totally agree with you there.  The rules from UA for dealing with this problem are a real boon



Indeed. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Don't tell anyone, but that's my cunning plan   Seriously, I'd love to play, but hoping for other people to drop out so I can seems a little mean-spirited.



It might be, but I doubt many people would blame you. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Of course, that doesn't mean I'm not hoping



Ditto. 

Hmm, good idea   That could provide an interesting backdrop to an adventure.  I'll have a think, see where I can fit that in [/QUOTE]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, and she's not a performer either...  It's an interesting challenge, great class for her.   (You might want to look at the expert in UA also.)



Hmm, hadn't thought of that.  I'll give it a look 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Take your time, I doubt there choice would change much of anything.  Ged still going to like combat and Hestia is still going to suck at it!



I guess so   I know there's no hurry, but I should have most of Thursday free anyway.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Two Sultan's and there harems, one other pc, the NPC that Isida made for an example. (I did use her with permission)
> 
> And who knows how many guys she has meet in her duties.



Of course, that provides Isida with plenty of plot hooks for you.  Not all of which are going to be helpful, I'd imagine... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And for a 24 year old, I might make her younger though, harem girl?



Yeah, well there you've just go no excuse   Got the e-mail BTW, although I haven't read much of it yet.  Sepulchrave posted two long updates to his story hour, and all my reading time went on that...  




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It might be, but I doubt many people would blame you.



True.dat


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hmm, hadn't thought of that.  I'll give it a look




Cool.   I think your idea will probably work better though.   (it’s under the generic classes)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I guess so   I know there's no hurry, but I should have most of Thursday free anyway.



Cool!  Enjoy it. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Of course, that provides Isida with plenty of plot hooks for you.  Not all of which are going to be helpful, I'd imagine...




I'm thinking she's going to be on the run, she's still in the harem when the game starts...  Anyhow Harem girl with 26 CHA...  Yeah she's going to be in trouble.   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Yeah, well there you've just go no excuse   Got the e-mail BTW, although I haven't read much of it yet.  Sepulchrave posted two long updates to his story hour, and all my reading time went on that...




Take your time, I've added 200 words since then.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm thinking she's going to be on the run, she's still in the harem when the game starts...  Anyhow Harem girl with 26 CHA...  Yeah she's going to be in trouble.



Nice and inconspicuous, then? 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Take your time, I've added 200 words since then.



You're a non-stop writing machine Bro


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Nice and inconspicuous, then?




  I hope so... maybe I should invest in a hat of disguise



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> You're a non-stop writing machine Bro




Not really... I've been home like 2.5 hours and I've written 14 emails, and about 10 posts on ENworld..  Done my stats for the character but I've really accomplished nothing


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hope so... maybe I should invest in a hat of disguise



Sounds like a good way of spending some gold 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not really... I've been home like 2.5 hours and I've written 14 emails, and about 10 posts on ENworld..  Done my stats for the character but I've really accomplished nothing



Well, at no point did I actually suggest you'd accomplished anything...  

Seriously, I need to get my time a bit better organized.  I've got a lot of things I need to do (studying on the three Open University courses I'm doing, and my currently rather on/off job), and a lot of things I'd like to do (write a novel, write up my two homebrew settings, learn to draw, etc...), but I never seem to manage to fit them all in.

Hmm, maybe I need to cut back on my TV time and use that on something more useful


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2004)

Say, what's with the glowy username BS?  Some new mod-fu I've not spotted before?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Say, what's with the glowy username BS?  Some new mod-fu I've not spotted before?



Yeah, it’s to make as more noticeable... I'm lucky I can post though; they broke CS and my account in the process.  

I'm not sure if I like it... I dislike the yellow, admin are red, full mods are orange.

I wanted blue or green, but hey what can you do.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, it’s to make as more noticeable... I'm lucky I can post though; they broke CS and my account in the process.



Oooh, nasty  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I like it... I dislike the yellow, admin are red, full mods are orange.
> 
> I wanted blue or green, but hey what can you do.



I kind of like it.  Looks all glowey and stuff (ah yes, "and stuff", the height of eloquence there...).  But you're right, blue or green would have been neater


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I kind of like it.  Looks all glowey and stuff (ah yes, "and stuff", the height of eloquence there...).




I like it, it's cool, it's sort of like an aura of good but in this case its an aura of mod. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> But you're right, blue or green would have been neater




Indeed, but oh well, they did it cause Piratecat should the PbP Moderators should be easy to recognize.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2004)

Just to give you a heads-up that Hestia and Ged are now Gestaltified!  I've underlined the changes for now, so they're easy to spot.  Ged's gained fighter levels (I'm sure you're surprised by that news... ) and Hestia's taken the PC version of the Expert class I was talking about above.

I should have a sheet posted for Velimir in the next day or two


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Just to give you a heads-up that Hestia and Ged are now Gestaltified!




Sweet!  (You should really look into trade marking that word...)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I should have a sheet posted for Velimir in the next day or two



Sweet, but take your time.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet!  (You should really look into trade marking that word...)








			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet, but take your time.



Velimir's been posted   Check the IC thread for an update, and an OoC note on how I'm going to be handling some stuff in game


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Velimir's been posted




Yeah I saw...  He's so dreamy!



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Check the IC thread for an update, and an OoC note on how I'm going to be handling some stuff in game



I saw it, I'm not sure I know how to post though...  I know that Aymara, and her clerics and such, think highly of Brystasia but I cannot see them training her in any way shape or forum for the Watchers.  Simply put she to naive and green right now.

I would rather progress with confusion, she can always bring the marking up to her church later on, and they can tell her the truth then….  (I wasn’t sure if she would ever become a Watcher.)

Oh speaking of the Watcher PrC, would you have issues with it being a replacement for the divine warrior for when it comes to advancing in two PrCs at once? (if it happens.)


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw...  He's so dreamy!












			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I saw it, I'm not sure I know how to post though...  I know that Aymara, and her clerics and such, think highly of Brystasia but I cannot see them training her in any way shape or forum for the Watchers.  Simply put she to naive and green right now.
> 
> I would rather progress with confusion, she can always bring the marking up to her church later on, and they can tell her the truth then....  (I wasn’t sure if she would ever become a Watcher.)



D'oh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd rather got the Watchers and the Aesthetes mixed together.  As you say, there's no real reason for Brystasia to know what Velimir is on about...  My bad, sorry, go with the confusion...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh speaking of the Watcher PrC, would you have issues with it being a replacement for the divine warrior for when it comes to advancing in two PrCs at once? (if it happens.)



None at all.  If Brystasia does get invited to join, it will effectively take the place of being an Aesthete.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

You already know, but I thought it was only polite to post here too 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.




So, see you in a week's time


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> You already know, but I thought it was only polite to post here too



Ahhh that's sweet. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> So, see you in a week's time



yup. 

I hate to suggest it but if you’re going to be so limited in posting till October maybe you should look at cutting back on DMing...  There's only one player in this game, so less are affected.  There's also only one player and he posts everyday so there are more updates to do...  :\


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hate to suggest it but if you’re going to be so limited in posting till October maybe you should look at cutting back on DMing...  There's only one player in this game, so less are affected.  There's also only one player and he posts everyday so there are more updates to do...  :\



Hey, no, no, no!   My time is going to be a little limited, true, but this is a game I want to keep running.  It's a lot of fun to DM.  The only change you might notice is that updates will be once a day at most, and might be once every two days some of the time.  But if you're OK with that, I'm very happy to keep this going without a break once I get back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> But if you're OK with that, I'm very happy to keep this going without a break once I get back.




Honesty, I'm not wanting the game to end, and that would probably be just that as I know no one else with the needed books, but if you need to axe games cause your simply cannot keep up this should be the first one...  :\  

It's got to take more of your time than most, it has the least number of players so it's the *right* choice...  Got to take one for the team in all.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 28, 2004)

*A)* I don't fully agree with your logic (more players can easily mean more work, especially if they post frequently or you've got a lively OoC thread associated with the game, and *B)*, you're looking at this objectively.  I'm not.  This game has got the elements I've been wanting to play with for a long time.  It's letting me use a setting I'm very fond of, and giving me a chance to take BotR out for a spin.  As long as you want to carry on playing, I'm very happy to keep on DMing.

But thanks for the offer.  It's tremendously good of you to offer to drop this game so others can have their own continue.  I can see how you got your modhood


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow...  It's good to see you back.  (hugs rather you want them or not)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> But thanks for the offer.  It's tremendously good of you to offer to drop this game so others can have their own continue.  I can see how you got your modhood




   still think it's my post count...   

Do me a favor, after you get all caught up can you drop in and speak of the joys of running a solo game in this tread? (link )

Also if you read in that thread I picked up another solo game...   My original half-nymph got so off track in Vile Darkness that Isida spun her off in her own tale while you where gone.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow...  It's good to see you back.  (hugs rather you want them or not)



_Hugs!_   Good to be back   How have things been while I've been gone?  Anything dramatic/interesting happen?




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> still think it's my post count...



So, why isn't Crothian a mod then?  Heck, why isn't he running the whole place?  All hail Lord Crothian, master of the Seven Heavens of EN World! 

Why yes, I am in a stupid mood 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do me a favor, after you get all caught up can you drop in and speak of the joys of running a solo game in this tread? (link )



Will do   It'll be some time tomorrow evening before I'm caught up again (I'm going to be heading off to bed in a few minutes, as it's 1.30 AM here in the UK), but it looks like it's an interesting thread.  We're obviously trend setters, given all the solo games that are springing up of late 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also if you read in that thread I picked up another solo game...   My original half-nymph got so off track in Vile Darkness that Isida spun her off in her own tale while you where gone.



  Why am I not surprised?   You keep Isida busy, don't you? 

On the note of solo games, you might want to take a look at the Animus' Quest thread Gnomeworks has started.  It's a spin-off from the Psionicle game, where CS's character has gone off to pursue his own aims.  I'm not linking to it, as I'm keeping clear of the thread until Animus is back with the main party, but it might be worth a look.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> _Hugs!_   Good to be back   How have things been while I've been gone?  Anything dramatic/interesting happen?




No it's been completely drama free...  In fact it's been very slow.  :\ 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> So, why isn't Crothian a mod then?  Heck, why isn't he running the whole place?  All hail Lord Crothian, master of the Seven Heavens of EN World!




Ahh, cause he said he wouldn't post on any message board that made him a moderator.   (I might be paraphrasing his words a bit with that.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Why yes, I am in a stupid mood




It's late there, I wouldn't expect anything more. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Will do   It'll be some time tomorrow evening before I'm caught up again (I'm going to be heading off to bed in a few minutes, as it's 1.30 AM here in the UK), but it looks like it's an interesting thread.  We're obviously trend setters, given all the solo games that are springing up of late




Indeed, I really like them, to be honest I think most of my character concepts work better in a solo game.  (Minus Brystasia of all people.)  Loviana, and Accalon surely do...  I'm not sure why this really is, maybe cause I grew up with smaller groups.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Why am I not surprised?   You keep Isida busy, don't you?




I try, we tossed up 25 posts IC on the first day of the solo game...   Since then RL has made Isida very busy, but it's really great news for her.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> On the note of solo games, you might want to take a look at the Animus' Quest thread Gnomeworks has started.  It's a spin-off from the Psionicle game, where CS's character has gone off to pursue his own aims.  I'm not linking to it, as I'm keeping clear of the thread until Animus is back with the main party, but it might be worth a look.




Isida has her own solo game she's playing also but it's PC is from a RL game from what I gathered so I'm thinking it's not to lurker friendly but it's still cool.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No it's been completely drama free...  In fact it's been very slow.  :\



Well, it's the middle of summer.  Things always tend to slow down here in the PbP forums through July and August.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh, cause he said he wouldn't post on any message board that made him a moderator.   (I might be paraphrasing his words a bit with that.)



Right, now everything makes sense.  The Lord Crothian  wishes to walk among the mortals, rather than rule over them from the heights 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's late there, I wouldn't expect anything more.



Just as well, as you'll have gathered from my comment above 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed, I really like them, to be honest I think most of my character concepts work better in a solo game.  (Minus Brystasia of all people.)  Loviana, and Accalon surely do...  I'm not sure why this really is, maybe cause I grew up with smaller groups.



I think it just shows you've got well worked out character concepts.  There's enough there for the character to stand up in his/her own right, without needing a party of other characters to fill the gaps 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I try, we tossed up 25 posts IC on the first day of the solo game...   Since then RL has made Isida very busy, but it's really great news for her.



25?!?  The only time I've hit anything even close to that in one day was when I started my Buffy game, and I'd got four players for that.  Glad to hear that things are going well for Isida.  What's her great news?




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Isida has her own solo game she's playing also but it's PC is from a RL game from what I gathered so I'm thinking it's not to lurker friendly but it's still cool.



Right.  I'll drop by and have a look, just to be nosey


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, it's the middle of summer.  Things always tend to slow down here in the PbP forums through July and August.




A little, but the number of games is much slower than it was a only a year ago...  I really judge on OOC chatter only so maybe I'm wrong. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, now everything makes sense.  The Lord Crothian  wishes to walk among the mortals, rather than rule over them from the heights




Actually he called us all slackers the other day...  I think he got dethroned. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I think it just shows you've got well worked out character concepts.  There's enough there for the character to stand up in his/her own right, without needing a party of other characters to fill the gaps




Ahhh I guess so...    Next thing I know your going to tell me to write a novel too... 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> 25?!?  The only time I've hit anything even close to that in one day was when I started my Buffy game, and I'd got four players for that.




I've done 33 posts in a game in a day twice.  Same game two days in a row. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that things are going well for Isida.  What's her great news?




She graduated college and catching up with the family.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

Updated the IC thread.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> A little, but the number of games is much slower than it was a only a year ago...  I really judge on OOC chatter only so maybe I'm wrong.



I don't know.  There did seem to be less threads needing my attention when I got back than I expected, so you could be right.  Of course, all it takes is for the DMs to take time out, and that has a much larger effect than players going on holiday.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually he called us all slackers the other day...  I think he got dethroned.








			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh I guess so...    Next thing I know your going to tell me to write a novel too...



Hmm, that's a good idea   Go on, get writing, you! 

_Shoos Brother S towards a keyboard._




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've done 33 posts in a game in a day twice.  Same game two days in a row.



That's just too many!  How?  What game?  Have you recovered from your exertions yet? 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She graduated college and catching up with the family.



Hey, good for her   Pass along my congratulations


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Updated the IC thread.



yay!   (and so have I.  )



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I don't know.  There did seem to be less threads needing my attention when I got back than I expected, so you could be right.  Of course, all it takes is for the DMs to take time out, and that has a much larger effect than players going on holiday.




Very true, I know a few days last week I had most of my DMs on leave...  I also know I'm probaly not thet only one in that boat.  Some days it just seems very slow and others move quite quickly...  A year ago at this time, the OOC threads update at such a rate that you never saw threads from the day before on the first page. 

I know stuff comes in waves also...  We didn't have anything d20 modern going on and we had/have two games forming up this week.  So hopefully it's just me.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Hmm, that's a good idea   Go on, get writing, you!




ugh...  I never better than to say that...  I was shocked when it was mentioned the first time.   (Besides the above and the fact that I've had a few RL females tell me I RP a very realistic woman I can't think of anything more flattering.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> _Shoos Brother S towards a keyboard._




but I'm already at the keyboard! 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> That's just too many!  How?  What game?  Have you recovered from your exertions yet?




It was a Mutants and Mastermind game and it was conversation between two characters, my own and another guys.  It moved so quickly cause we had a chat going on and told each other we just posted.  (So we where motivating each other to post.  Isida and me have done the same with both "Of Vile darkness" and redemption.  It’s also how we managed to do 25 posts in the first day.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Hey, good for her   Pass along my congratulations



I will do that next time she is online.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very true, I know a few days last week I had most of my DMs on leave...  I also know I'm probaly not thet only one in that boat.  Some days it just seems very slow and others move quite quickly...  A year ago at this time, the OOC threads update at such a rate that you never saw threads from the day before on the first page.
> 
> I know stuff comes in waves also...  We didn't have anything d20 modern going on and we had/have two games forming up this week.  So hopefully it's just me.



Thinks will pick up again once fewer people are on holiday, and the evenings/lunch hours get chilly enough that people would rather stay inside and play games online than be outside  




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ugh...  I never better than to say that...  I was shocked when it was mentioned the first time.   (Besides the above and the fact that I've had a few RL females tell me I RP a very realistic woman I can't think of anything more flattering.)



Well, short of finding some elves to say that you play a good elf, it's the highest compliment you can get as a role player 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> but I'm already at the keyboard!



Yeah, small flaw in my thinking... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It was a Mutants and Mastermind game and it was conversation between two characters, my own and another guys.  It moved so quickly cause we had a chat going on and told each other we just posted.  (So we where motivating each other to post.  Isida and me have done the same with both "Of Vile darkness" and redemption.  It’s also how we managed to do 25 posts in the first day.)



Right, that's not (quite) so bad.  Dialogue is the easiest thing to write (or at least I find it to be).  Combat posts (as a DM) take me the longest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Thinks will pick up again once fewer people are on holiday, and the evenings/lunch hours get chilly enough that people would rather stay inside and play games online than be outside




It cannot come quickly enough...  :\ 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, short of finding some elves to say that you play a good elf, it's the highest compliment you can get as a role player



Been there done that. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, that's not (quite) so bad.  Dialogue is the easiest thing to write (or at least I find it to be).  Combat posts (as a DM) take me the longest.




Very true but after 33 combat posts I'm rather for my character to commit suicide but my tendency of running warrior characters with little to no spell options is the reason why.  

(This is a repost of the post that I posted just minutes before you replied to my previous OOC post...  So you probably missed it. 



> I hate to be an annoyance but Krug still hasn't' gotten much of an answer on his solo thread, if you have the time do you think you could give it a spin through?
> 
> (I have solo gaming character ideas and I'm hoping to convince him of greatness of solo games.  )




please?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> > I hate to be an annoyance but Krug still hasn't' gotten much of an answer on his solo thread, if you have the time do you think you could give it a spin through?
> >
> > (I have solo gaming character ideas and I'm hoping to convince him of greatness of solo games.  )
> 
> ...



Oops, I'd forgotten all about that   I've just posted over there.  Thanks for the pointer 

I'll update the IC thread this evening, as I've got to go deal with some study-related things now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Oops, I'd forgotten all about that   I've just posted over there.  Thanks for the pointer




It was an amazing post...  very detailed and I can see a few other sole games jumping out cause of it. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'll update the IC thread this evening, as I've got to go deal with some study-related things now



Take your time.   And good luck on the studying.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It was an amazing post...  very detailed and I can see a few other sole games jumping out cause of it.



Wow   Glad you liked it, and glad to do my bit for solo PbP advocacy 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Take your time.   And good luck on the studying.



Right, I've finally updated the IC thread.  We've been having a lot of thunderstorms around where I live, and when we get thunder, the power supply gets a little unreliable.  This leads to me getting rather paranoid, and unplugging every PC in the house, so hence the lateness of the update.

Bloody English weather...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Wow   Glad you liked it, and glad to do my bit for solo PbP advocacy




Yeah I'm sort of annoyed that Krug never replied to it...  and sort of disappointed that my "new" solo game has been passed over so far.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Bloody English weather...




Sounds a lot like back home, we have thunderstorms from the spring to the fall...  (Tornado's too) So I think I'll be buying an UPS when I go home.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

Jarval...  Don't hate me, but do you have Arcana Unearthed?  I'm thinking that the Unfretted would be a better class than Rogue for Brystasia... :\


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Jarval...  Don't hate me, but do you have Arcana Unearthed?  I'm thinking that the Unfretted would be a better class than Rogue for Brystasia... :\



Nope, don't have it, I'm afraid  :\  It looks interesting, but I'm gradually building a list of books I want to buy, and it's a fair way down.

But, if you can scan or type up the details of the class, I'll be happy to give it a look over   Given it's Monte Cook's work, I'm probably going to be fairly favourably inclined towards it.

Oh, and there should be an IC update posted in the next 15 minutes or so.  I'm still catching up after the hurricane.  When did EN World come back on-line?  I didn't notice it was back up until Tuesday night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Oh, and there should be an IC update posted in the next 15 minutes or so.  I'm still catching up after the hurricane.  When did EN World come back on-line?  I didn't notice it was back up until Tuesday night.




Yay!  

It came back up Sunday night here...  Call it 8 PM PST, so that would have been Monday 4 AM London time...  It still had issues but it was working when I got to work at 7 AM, which would have been 3 PM London time.

And I'll scan it up either tonight or tomorrow...  (I would like to modify it some...  Isida allowed it, but it wasn't gestalt.)


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!



  Thought you'd be pleased.  Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to it, but like I said, it took me a while to realize we were back up and running.  Adlon's post certainly gave a through account of what'd happened.  Makes me glad I live where I do...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It came back up Sunday night here...  Call it 8 PM PST, so that would have been Monday 4 AM London time...  It still had issues but it was working when I got to work at 7 AM, which would have been 3 PM London time.



Huh, that's longer than I thought :\  Just goes to show I should have been checking more often...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And I'll scan it up either tonight or tomorrow...  (I would like to modify it some...  Isida allowed it, but it wasn't gestalt.)



That's cool, no rush.  And don't worry abot tweaking things a bit, I'm not worried about game balance.  After all, I can always chuck tougher stuff at you if needs be


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to it, but like I said, it took me a while to realize we were back up and running.  Adlon's post certainly gave a through account of what'd happened.  Makes me glad I live where I do...




None sense no need to stress over it, to be honest I've been keeping really busy, I'm active on another board. (Mutants and Masterminds) abd they dumped new errata on us and some much needed rules on weaknesses...  So like I said I've been busy.

(haven't seen adlon's post) 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Huh, that's longer than I thought :\  Just goes to show I should have been checking more often...




naw, just means I should have emailed you... 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> That's cool, no rush.  And don't worry abot tweaking things a bit, I'm not worried about game balance.  After all, I can always chuck tougher stuff at you if needs be




Well in that case I want to test the balance of a class I call, Übermunckin!  Now now don't say no yet!

It's got great saves in every category, rolls a d12 for hit points, full BAB progressions, full arcane spell progression, full divine spell progression, full Psionic powers, fighter feats, and a rogue's sneak attack and uncanny dodge progression. 

What do you think!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

bump?   

Are you waiting for the Unfretted Class write up or are you just busy? 

Edit: If you where, check your inbox. 

I have the rogue class simply for the skill points, I don’t like the idea of her being able to remove a trap...  Also of note is that the Unfettered has access to light exotic weapons...  So I could remove the exotic group from her light blades and allow her to becomes proficient in another base weapon group...  Which is cool she doesn't seem to warriorish with only be able to use light blades and bows. 

The feats would need to be adjusted...  She would lose one from her lack of rogue sneak attack.  Of course 2nd level Unfettered gives a bonus feat.    (like it's been long enough to even think that.  )


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well in that case I want to test the balance of a class I call, Übermunckin!  Now now don't say no yet!
> 
> It's got great saves in every category, rolls a d12 for hit points, full BAB progressions, full arcane spell progression, full divine spell progression, full Psionic powers, fighter feats, and a rogue's sneak attack and uncanny dodge progression.
> 
> What do you think!



I think in got the shaft!  I mean, it should have lay on hands, the monk's unarmed damage and flurry of blows, and both of the ranger's combat styles.  Then you've got an Übermunckin.






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> bump?
> 
> Are you waiting for the Unfretted Class write up or are you just busy?



Sorry, I've had a busy few days.  It was my birthday on Tuesday, on Wednesday I spent the entire day backing up, then defragmenting my computer's hard disk, and I've spent most of today at a neighbours wedding.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit: If you where, check your inbox.



Checking, found it, will have proper look in the morning.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Then you've got an Übermunckin.




Fine then, I'll just stick to RPing then. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've had a busy few days.  It was my birthday on Tuesday, on Wednesday I spent the entire day backing up, then defragmenting my computer's hard disk, and I've spent most of today at a neighbours wedding.




Well happy birthday!   Congrats!  and you need to defrag your hard drive more often if it took all day...   



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Checking, found it, will have proper look in the morning.



Cool, take your time and all that.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fine then, I'll just stick to RPing then.








			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well happy birthday!   Congrats!



Thanks   Had a good day, went to see I, Robot at the cinema (much better film than I was expecting) and got the Firefly DVD set.  And some Star Wars Lego...  Yes, I'm a big kid... 










			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and you need to defrag your hard drive more often if it took all day...



Never a truer word was spoken   It was a bit of a mess.  Still, it freed up over 300 MB of space (which tells you just how much of a mess it was in), and I'm backed up a lot of stuff that really needed it.  Plus it gave me an excuse to watch a few episodes of Firefly while I was minding it.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, take your time and all that.



Just taken a look over the class.  It looks good, and I'm happy to make some changes.

*Pluses:*
* I'll up the skill points to 8 + INT per level (so you won't need to rework Brystasia's skills too much).
* You'll get Uncanny Dodge and Improved Uncanny Dodge at the same levels as a Rogue.

*Minuses:*
* BAB drops from good to medium.
* You either don't get any bonus feats from the Unfettered class, or we drop the Sneak Attack ability and keep the bonus feats at the Fighter level (as we were already doing with her Rogue levels).

Does this look OK?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks   Had a good day, went to see I, Robot at the cinema (much better film than I was expecting) and got the Firefly DVD set.  And some Star Wars Lego...  Yes, I'm a big kid...




Big kids are cool.   I've never seen Firefly, I've often wondered about it, it seems to have a strong following here on the board so maybe I should give it a try.  (Though I'm in the middle of watching Millennium right now.  Didn’t watch it as a good but it seems to be pretty cool.  )



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Never a truer word was spoken   It was a bit of a mess.  Still, it freed up over 300 MB of space (which tells you just how much of a mess it was in), and I'm backed up a lot of stuff that really needed it.  Plus it gave me an excuse to watch a few episodes of Firefly while I was minding it.




Well that's good news but your still a slacker. 




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> * You either don't get any bonus feats from the Unfettered class, or we drop the Sneak Attack ability and keep the bonus feats at the Fighter level (as we were already doing with her Rogue levels).




looks good!   

I would rather keep her more as a fair and just warrior so I say we dump the sneak attack.  I’m guessing she doesn’t get fighter feats in their place and just loses the ability correct?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Big kids are cool.   I've never seen Firefly, I've often wondered about it, it seems to have a strong following here on the board so maybe I should give it a try.  (Though I'm in the middle of watching Millennium right now.  Didn’t watch it as a good but it seems to be pretty cool.  )



Firefly is a great show.  The fourteen episodes on the DVD are better than Buffy's first season.  You watch it, and you can tell that so much thought and care was put into each episode.  All the raving about it is totally justified, it was a gem of a show.

I know nothing of Millennium, however.  What's it about?




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that's good news but your still a slacker.



True 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> looks good!
> 
> I would rather keep her more as a fair and just warrior so I say we dump the sneak attack.  I’m guessing she doesn't get fighter feats in their place and just loses the ability correct?



We dump Sneak Attack, and we go back to Bry getting bonus feats at 1st level, then every even level thereafter (2nd, 4th, 6th, etc...).  That means that you won't need to rework her feats if you don't want to.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

I've posted to the IC thread


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I've posted to the IC thread




Yay!  I will go over and update now myself... I would have done it earlier but I'm doing work at work today...  What's up with that!


----------



## Jarval (Aug 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!  I will go over and update now myself... I would have done it earlier but I'm doing work at work today...  What's up with that!



 You've got my sympathy   I'm going to have to work Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  It's the bank holiday weekend, and the cycle hire place I work at is expecting a sizeable number of people to come through each day.

Still, my brother's now been promoted to supervisor, so I'll be working with him.  That should be fun


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Firefly is a great show.  The fourteen episodes on the DVD are better than Buffy's first season.  You watch it, and you can tell that so much thought and care was put into each episode.  All the raving about it is totally justified, it was a gem of a show.




I'll add it to my buy list, which in the span of a day got insanely shorter and longer at the same time. I had wanted Futurama for quite some time, but hadn't gotten around to getting the first three volumes.  Anyhow volume four came out this week (last Tuesday) and one of the local stores had it so if you bought it, already on sale for 32 bucks, you could buy the other volumes for 10 bucks of each.  We left Best Buy with all four seasons.  I also found Season 2, parts 1 and 2, of Transformers for 34 bucks each...  They usually run about 50 to 60 each so now I have to buy the other seasons.  (Season 1, Season 3 part 1 and season 3-part two/season 4.)  V, the TV series came out this week also.  (It was originally a mini-series in the easily 80's but was so popular it was turned into a TV show...)

I’ve never really watched Buffy, I need to as I have the first 5 seasons for the wife…



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I know nothing of Millennium, however.  What's it about?




Chris Carter of X-files fame made it, it’s a very dark TV show that was also before its time, I doubt anyone would have any complaints about it now. (IMDB: Link)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> We dump Sneak Attack, and we go back to Bry getting bonus feats at 1st level, then every even level thereafter (2nd, 4th, 6th, etc...).  That means that you won't need to rework her feats if you don't want to.




Wow, that’s very nice!  I will get her updated either today (Sunday) or more likely on Monday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2004)

Jarval, hey boss, I'm still interested in continuing this game whenever RL allows you to start it back up.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Jarval, hey boss, I'm still interested in continuing this game whenever RL allows you to start it back up.



Great   I'm keen to get this up and running again, although it's going to take me a day or two to get back up to speed with it.

Oh, and good to see you again Brother S.  So, what's been happening on EN World while I've been away?  Anything exciting?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Great   I'm keen to get this up and running again, although it's going to take me a day or two to get back up to speed with it.




No problem, take all the time you need...  Besides this week has been rather busy for me anyhow. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Oh, and good to see you again Brother S.  So, what's been happening on EN World while I've been away?  Anything exciting?



Nothing much, some games came and went and more than a few are still around...  (Isida has started 2 or 3 more games...  ) 

We got the money together to by some really nice server(s) for ENworld so that's really nice.   I think we see a new wave of games starting up soon after they come online (late this year) as a direct correlation of this.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2004)

Right, after an embarrassingly long delay, I'm ready to get this game back up and running again.  Assuming you're still interested?  Please say yes


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, after an embarrassingly long delay, I'm ready to get this game back up and running again.  Assuming you're still interested?  Please say yes




YES!!!


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> YES!!!



Woohoo!  I'll get an update written and posted


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  I'll get an update written and posted




Sweet.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 14, 2004)

The last time I'd updated was the end of August!  I hadn't realised it'd been quite so long.  Anyway, I've posted, and at long, long last Strife in Sokara contines


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah I had noticed that too...  To be honest it doesn't seem like it had been that long but I guess it has been.

I know that I need to fix my character sheet still but I wonder if maybe I should be tacking another level onto her.    (Moving to unfretted and away the rogue class)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I had noticed that too...  To be honest it doesn't seem like it had been that long but I guess it has been.



I really hadn't realised it had been so long.  I'm so glad to have started this game up again.  I'd forgotten just how much fun Ged, Hestia and Velimir are to play 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know that I need to fix my character sheet still but I wonder if maybe I should be tacking another level onto her.    (Moving to unfretted and away the rogue class)



There's no hurry.  We're moving into a social rather than combat orientated part of this game for at the very least the next week or so, so take the time you need.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I really hadn't realized it had been so long.  I'm so glad to have started this game up again.  I'd forgotten just how much fun Ged, Hestia and Velimir are to play




I had pretty much forgotten about how much fun Brystasia is also... 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> There's no hurry.  We're moving into a social rather than combat orientated part of this game for at the very least the next week or so, so take the time you need.




Great!  I'll hold off on in it then so I can concentrate on another project right now…    I’m sure I’ll have her done by Christmas though.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2005)

Right, my computer's back up and running (it was indeed the power supply causing the problem), Christmas and New Year are out of the way, and yes, Strife in Sokara is back! 

So, how were the holidays for you?  Fun I hope


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

Jarval, I’m sort of busy for the next day or two but are we going to restart this game or do you want to call it dead?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

If you're up for restarting it, then I'm all for the idea.  It's a setting of which I'm very fond, and we'd got an interesting cast of characters.

On the other hand, if you've lost enthusiasm for it, I'll quite understand.  A six-month gap is quite a long time in the world of PbP.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

I do.  I’m more worried about remembering what they were doing and were they where going. 

I need to check to see if I have a digital copy of the Holy Warrior class or I will need to look for and locate that book now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, I need to find my copy of the BoR in my storage locker...

Did you want to take a jump forward?  Or take it from where we are at now?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do.  I’m more worried about remembering what they were doing and were they where going.



Superb   It'll be good to get Strife back up and running again.  As for the what and where, that'll all be in the IC thread.  I'll have a dig through it and post a quick recap.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I need to check to see if I have a digital copy of the Holy Warrior class or I will need to look for and locate that book now.



I've not got my copy of _Book of the Righteous_ to hand at this moment, but should you not have an electronic version, I could type up the relevant details for Brystasia and e-mail them through to you tomorrow.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Did you want to take a jump forward?  Or take it from where we are at now?



I was going to go for picking up from where we left off, unless you'd prefer a jump forward.  Either way, everyone (well, Brystasia, Ged and Hestia at least) will have leveled up, as there's been a fair bit of XP clocked up for various undead and role-play reasons.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I was going to go for picking up from where we left off, unless you'd prefer a jump forward.  Either way, everyone (well, Brystasia, Ged and Hestia at least) will have leveled up, as there's been a fair bit of XP clocked up for various undead and role-play reasons.



That works.   I’m quite happy to continue where we left off.  As for Holy Warrior, I should only need 2nd level information.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Right, I'll get the 2nd level info to you tomorrow morning, and once you're done leveling Brystasia up, we can get the ball rolling again.

Having just been reading back through the IC thread, I'd forgotten just how much I enjoyed running this game.  Solo PbP does let the DM's inner novelist run a little freer than with a tabletop group.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Previously on Strife in Sokara...

Fairest Sister Mariele of the church of Aymara asks Brystasia to help two Morwynites (Ged and Hestia) to investigate two deaths that had occurred close to the Compass Theatre.  Undead were suspected as the killers.

The investigation of the Compass initially leads the three to believe it long abandoned, but it quickly  proves to still be in use, but for rather more sinister reasons than its original purpose.  A strange undead creature with a bite capable of sheering through wood, steel and flesh nearly costs Ged his arm, a skeletal sweeper unnerves the party, and a thorough search of the upper floor of the theatre reveals a chest full of poisons, suspect robes and daggers, and a book written in an unknown language.  A brief excursion down to the cellar yields two more skeletons and locked door.  A trapped, locked door, but this fact is only revealed after Ged had tried to open it, and triggered the trap in the process.  He wasn't having the best of days...

The door proving uncooperative, the three decide to return to the Healing Hall and speak with the Holy Mother.  A locksmith and two of the Obedient Brotherhood of Mormekar are called to join the group, one of whom Brystasia recognises as her friend Velimir.  The group proceeds back to the theatre, only to find the footprints of someone or something that had been moving around since Brystasia, Hestia and Ged had left.  They cautiously head back to the cellar, where Master Aster quickly picks the lock.

The group presses on into the _darkness_ spell on the other side of the door, where they are assaulted by four ghouls.  They defeat them, but the battle almost costs Ryat his life, and proves to be the first time that Hestia has used a weapon in anger.  Velimir and Ryat's examination of the ghoul's corpses reveals a tattoo of the symbol of Thellos on the flesh of one, a discovery that seems to trouble the two Obedient Brothers a great deal.

The group (minus Ryat, who returns to the temple of Mormekar to rest his injured leg) make their way back to the Healing Hall.  On the way, Ged and Hestia persuade Brystasia to accompany them when they leave Marlock City to see more of the country, an offer the Fair Sister is more than happy to accept.  Holy Mother Asha meets them on their return, and quickly outlines Asmodeus' corruption of the Three Brothers, and the content of the book they had found.  Written in Abyssal, it is a journal which makes many references to the 'Ebon Maw', a turn of phrase that both Mother Asha and Velimir agree backs up the indication of the Thellos tattoo...


Heavily edited highlights there, but I think that should help to bring us both back up to speed with events so far.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, I'll get the 2nd level info to you tomorrow morning, and once you're done leveling Brystasia up, we can get the ball rolling again.




Good!  I'm glad to hear that and I'm really looking forward to getting this game going again. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Having just been reading back through the IC thread, I'd forgotten just how much I enjoyed running this game.  Solo PbP does let the DM's inner novelist run a little freer than with a tabletop group.




I'm always glad to hear that and this game really has pretty much everything you need in a fantasy novel.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Heavily edited highlights there, but I think that should help to bring us both back up to speed with events so far.




Yes it did.   It’s far fresher in my mind now.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Right, a level 2 Holy Warrior with the Creation and Guardian domains gets:

+2 BAB, +3 Fort, +0 Ref, +0 Will, and the Divine Health and Cherished Bond special abilities.

*Cherished Bond (Su)*
Many holy warriors care more about the world beyond the mortal veil than earthly concerns; they focus their lifelong work on life after death or the realm of the heavens.  This holy warrior, on the other hand, is strongly tied to the mortal world and the power of creation - both mortal creations and the work of the Creator, which is abundant throughout the mortal sphere.  Her bond to what is real makes her nearly impervious to illusion and other tricks.  Whenever the holy warrior encounters a magical effect that may be disbelieved (usually illusion spells), she is automatically granted a Willpower save against it even before she interacts with the effect, as though she disbelieves it.  She receives a bonus equal to her Charisma modifier on the saving throw and is automatically considered to have taken a 10 on all such rolls; she may roll if she would like a chance at a higher result (but must take the result of the roll, even if lower than 10).  This ability has no effect on spells that seek merely to obscure the real (such as _invisibility_) or spells that draw on illusion but do not seek to trick the sense (like _hypnotic pattern_).  In general it affects all types of illusion that work against the senses except for Shadow illusions, which are like actual creations.  If she succeeds the saving throw, it does not mean that the illusion is dispelled; her allies may still be affected by it.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

I've leveled up Ged and Hestia.  Their character sheets are in the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I've leveled up Ged and Hestia.  Their character sheets are in the Rogues Gallery thread.



Awesome.   I’m working on Bry now and I have some questions on here character sheet…

I have her at 52 (Edit: 58) Skill Points at level 1 but it looks like she should only have 48 unless divine inspiration gives bonus skill points.  (I think it did for either craft or perform but I’m not sure.)

I also have her taking a –1 hit point at first level.  I imagine this is tied to a flaw, obviously its not Naïveté, so that would mean its either tied to Slender Frame, which I didn’t list the reduced HPs as part of, or another flaw which I got rid of.  (Do you remember which?  Edit:  Its not from Small, aka Slender, Frame...  Weird.    )

At level 3, and if you have no objections, I think I would like to buy the Naïveté flaw off by using her gained feat to pick up forester…  I would like to see Bry become a watcher, I think that’s the name of Aymara special sect, and it seems weird for someone so trusting to be selected… 

Edit:  Oh do you have complete adventurer?  (I'm looking at a number of feats from there and also I think running a modified scout, replace skirmish abilities with bonus feats, instead of a modified rogue, replaced sneak attacks with bonus feats, might be more IC.)

Edit Again:  I really think the modified Scout without the skirmish ability is the way to go... but there is one issue.  Replacing skirmish with feats gives them a total bonus of 14 bonus feats while a fighter only gets 11 feats (  ) but their is some good news...  The scout has a list of bonus feats and most of them aren't the powerful combat feats so maybe it does work out. 

I’m also looking at two feats that have no combat effect, and one is purely for the perform skill.


That’s pretty much all of my questions for now.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Right, on the skills front...

Divine Inspiration allows you to apply your Charisma modifier as a sacred bonus to two skill picked from the below list that are also class skills for the Holy Warrior class.  In addition, you get 4 skill points to split between them.

*Divine Inspiration skills:* Appraise, Craft (any), Knowledge (nature), Perform (any), Profession (farming, or any other pertaining to woodcraft or creative pursuits), and Survival.

An Aesthete of Aymara has the following class skills: Appraise, Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Knowledge (religion), Perform, Profession, and Ride.


Flaws...

I think you picked the following flaw at one point, but later dropped it:


> *Frail*
> You are thin and weak of frame.
> _Effect:_
> Subtract 1 from the number of hit points you gain at each level. This flaw can reduce the number of hit points you gain to 0 (but not below).
> ...



I'm quite happy for you to buy off a flaw by dropping the bonus feat, so go for it.  You're right, the Naïveté feat could make life difficult for a Watcher.


The Scout class...

I don't have the Complete Adventurer, but I've taken a glance at the link you posted.  It's an interesting looking class, but it does seem to get a heck of a lot.  I'd actually be quite reluctant to let people take it in a table-top game.  It seems to outdo both the ranger and the rogue at the same time 

Do feel free to use it however.  This is a solo game, and I can easily adjust encounters to fit whatever class you take.  Plus, as you say, it does fit Brystasia rather well.  And feel free to make the Skirmishing/feat switch you're suggesting.

I'm not sure why you want to swap the Skirmishing abilities out, mind you.  Given Brystasia's mobility and dexterity-based fighting style, I would have thought it would make for a good fit.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have her at 52 (Edit: 58) Skill Points at level 1 but it looks like she should only have 48 unless divine inspiration gives bonus skill points.  (I think it did for either craft or perform but I’m not sure.)



OK, I've figured out the skill point oddity, you've spent the Divine Inspiration skill points twice, once on Perform Stringed Instruments, and once on Craft (Alchemy).  You might want to drop those ranks in Craft (Alchemy), as I've spotted the following sentence in the SRD:


> To make an item using Craft (alchemy), you must have alchemical equipment *and be a spellcaster*.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Divine Inspiration allows you to apply your Charisma modifier as a sacred bonus to two skill picked from the below list that are also class skills for the Holy Warrior class.  In addition, you get 4 skill points to split between them.




Cool, that is how I thought I remembered it...  I wonder how I got off on skill points though...  (Oh well easy fix with next level.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Divine Inspiration skills:* Appraise, Craft (any), Knowledge (nature), Perform (any), Profession (farming, or any other pertaining to woodcraft or creative pursuits), and Survival.




Wow, survival is on that list?  Hmmm...  Might have to consider doing that as it removes a PrC I was looking at from the equation.  (Anointed Warrior)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> An Aesthete of Aymara has the following class skills: Appraise, Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Knowledge (religion), Perform, Profession, and Ride.




Do those include the skills that all Holy Warriors get?  (I'm sure they do but I'm shocked at the lack of diplomacy and to a lesser degree the lack of Sense Motive both of which the 3.5 Paladin gets.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I think you picked the following flaw at one point, but later dropped it:




Ahh, yeah, that would be it.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm quite happy for you to buy off a flaw by dropping the bonus feat, so go for it.  You're right, the Naïveté feat could make life difficult for a Watcher.




Cool, I could swap it for the above right now if you prefer...  




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I don't have the Complete Adventurer, but I've taken a glance at the link you posted.  It's an interesting looking class, but it does seem to get a heck of a lot.  I'd actually be quite reluctant to let people take it in a tabletop game.  It seems to outdo both the ranger and the rogue at the same time.




It looks powerful but it’s not nearly as powerful as one would think...  The Skirmish ability means you can’t use all the attacks in a round and their skill list, while impressive isn't nearly as impressive as a rogue's would be. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Do feel free to use it however.  This is a solo game, and I can easily adjust encounters to fit whatever class you take.  Plus, as you say, it does fit Brystasia rather well.  And feel free to make the Skirmishing/feat switch you're suggesting.




Well, that's very nice of you and I think I will take you up on it as it really does make Bry home in her native forest. 



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why you want to swap the Skirmishing abilities out, mind you.  Given Brystasia's mobility and dexterity-based fighting style, I would have thought it would make for a good fit.




I see the Skirmish ability as someone moving across the field of battle putting all their power into one blow...  I see Bry more as a swashbuckler parrying and thrusting her way to victory...  (I'm also strange and not so good with mechanics.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> OK, I've figured out the skill point oddity, you've spent the Divine Inspiration skill points twice, once on Perform Stringed Instruments, and once on Craft (Alchemy).  You might want to drop those ranks in Craft (Alchemy), as I've spotted the following sentence in the SRD:



It was more of the PrC I was looking at but I think I'm going to get rid of it anyway.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do those include the skills that all Holy Warriors get?  (I'm sure they do but I'm shocked at the lack of diplomacy and to a lesser degree the lack of Sense Motive both of which the 3.5 Paladin gets.)



All Holy Warriors get Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Knowledge (religion), Profession, and Ride as class skills, then get one or two skills based on the church of which they are a part.  So for example, Holy Warriors of Morwyn get Diplomacy and Heal added to that list, Holy Warriors of Mormekar get Heal and Spot, and Holy Warriors of Aymara get Appraise and Perform.

The traditional D&D paladin is represented by a Holy Warrior of the Great Church who get Diplomacy and Heal added to their skill list.  Hmm, oddly they don't get Sense Motive.  I say we add that to the Holy Warrior base skill list, and pick out another skill for any Holy Warrior who gets Sense Motive as a bonus skill.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It looks powerful but it’s not nearly as powerful as one would think...  The Skirmish ability means you can’t use all the attacks in a round and their skill list, while impressive isn't nearly as impressive as a rogue's would be.
> 
> ...
> 
> I see the Skirmish ability as someone moving across the field of battle putting all their power into one blow...  I see Bry more as a swashbuckler parrying and thrusting her way to victory...  (I'm also strange and not so good with mechanics.  )



Ah, that makes sense, both in terms of the relative power of the class, and how you perceive Bry.  In that case, go for the feats.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> All Holy Warriors get Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Knowledge (religion), Profession, and Ride as class skills, then get one or two skills based on the church of which they are a part.  So for example, Holy Warriors of Morwyn get Diplomacy and Heal added to that list, Holy Warriors of Mormekar get Heal and Spot, and Holy Warriors of Aymara get Appraise and Perform.




Cool.  



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> The traditional D&D paladin is represented by a Holy Warrior of the Great Church who get Diplomacy and Heal added to their skill list.  Hmm, oddly they don't get Sense Motive.  I say we add that to the Holy Warrior base skill list, and pick out another skill for any Holy Warrior who gets Sense Motive as a bonus skill.




That does make perfect sense to me. 

but it does leave me in a spot...  Bry no longer has diplomacy as a class skill…  I have almost nothing for books anymore but I thought I remembered a feat that let you pick a skill that was always a class skill.  Any idea what it is?



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Ah, that makes sense, both in terms of the relative power of the class, and how you perceive Bry.  In that case, go for the feats.




Cool.   I think I'm ready for IC posts anytime you are. 

Oh HP!  75 % of max or are we doing something else?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

What's the defensive Bonus for a 2nd level paladin? ( so need to get UA out of my storage locker when I get the BOR also.)


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That does make perfect sense to me.
> 
> but it does leave me in a spot...  Bry no longer has diplomacy as a class skill...  I have almost nothing for books anymore but I thought I remembered a feat that let you pick a skill that was always a class skill.  Any idea what it is?



Well, I'm quite happy for you to switch out Appraise for Diplomacy.  It makes sense for Bry.  Or, if you want to go the feat route, I say a feat gets you two skills as permanent class skills.  That's just random house-ruling on my part, rather than having a basis in any book.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh HP!  75 % of max or are we doing something else?



I'm doing 75% for most NPCs, and full HP at each level for Bry.  She's going to need them...

Once you've posted up your stats, I'll get an IC post done at some point tomorrow, and we'll be off into the Fabled Lands again. 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What's the defensive Bonus for a 2nd level paladin? ( so need to get UA out of my storage locker when I get the BOR also.)



+6 according to the copy by my elbow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, I'm quite happy for you to switch out Appraise for Diplomacy.  It makes sense for Bry.




Sold!  That sounds perfect!  (As does everything else.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Once you've posted up your stats, I'll get an IC post done at some point tomorrow, and we'll be off into the Fabled Lands again.




I posted the, "new her" up (I kept the old around so you could compare) but I'm not quite done yet as her feats are messed up right now...  

She has a fighter feat for her scout feat and its not one of them on the list so I really need to fix that. (Somehow...)


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I posted the, "new her" up (I kept the old around so you could compare) but I'm not quite done yet as her feats are messed up right now...
> 
> She has a fighter feat for her scout feat and its not one of them on the list so I really need to fix that. (Somehow...)



Keeping track of the changes: you've dropped the ranks you had in Balance, Craft (alchemy), Perform (Dance), Perform (String Instruments), and Ride, and added Escape Artist, Jump, Knowledge (Nature), Knowledge (Religion), and Survival.

You've kept the Naïveté flaw, and swapped the order of your feats around so that Forester is taken as your standard 1st level feat, and Weapon Finesse is linked to the Slender Frame flaw.

That all sound right?

On the note of feats, it's worth noting that the Forester feat (assuming we're using the version from the Forgotten Realms setting book) has now effectively become the Self-Sufficient feat, giving +2 to Heal and Survival checks.  If you wanted to switch Forester (now Self-Sufficient) with Two-Weapon Fighting on your feat progression, I'm quite happy to declare Self-Sufficient a Scout bonus feat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Keeping track of the changes: you've dropped the ranks you had in Balance, Craft (alchemy), Perform (Dance), Perform (String Instruments), and Ride, and added Escape Artist, Jump, Knowledge (Nature), Knowledge (Religion), and Survival.




and added ranks in swimming too.    (Which makes her more nymphish.  )



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> On the note of feats, it's worth noting that the Forester feat (assuming we're using the version from the Forgotten Realms setting book) has now effectively become the Self-Sufficient feat, giving +2 to Heal and Survival checks.




I'm actually using the regional feat from the players guide to the Faerûn.  (It gives a +1 to hide, move silently, spot, and survival normally and a +3 when in a forest environment.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> If you wanted to switch Forester (now Self-Sufficient) with Two-Weapon Fighting on your feat progression, I'm quite happy to declare Self-Sufficient a Scout bonus feat.




If you don't mind me keeping Forester then I think I will drop Gift of Grace, which I think I needed for a PrC anyhow, and swap two-weapon fighingr with it and take tracking with the scout feat.

My next set of scout feats will be Quick Reconnoiter (lvl 3) and Improved Swim (lvl 4; which could be a really big waste of a feat but it fixes one of the things I hate about the nymph template...  They struggle like anyone else in the water) at least if that is okay with you. 

So does that sound good?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm actually using the regional feat from the players guide to the Faerûn.  (It gives a +1 to hide, move silently, spot, and survival normally and a +3 when in a forest environment.)



Ah, OK, looking at the wrong book   Well, feel free to take that as a Scout feat if it'll make things easier.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So does that sound good?



It does indeed


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Ah, OK, looking at the wrong book   Well, feel free to take that as a Scout feat if it'll make things easier.




Actually that would make it easier.  I could just drop Naïveté now and just be down with it…  I have a silly question for you.  I have power attack but the feat I have it for doesn’t come into play till level four, divine might needs turn undead also, so I was wondering if I could swap out my first level feat for *oversized two handed fighting*? (CA page 111)

It requirements are a strength of 13 and two handed fighting

And it gives you the benefit of allow you to use a one handed weapon as a light weapon in your off hand for the purpose of calculating the penalty.  (So she could use two Thinblades at /-2 instead of –4.   )


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually that would make it easier.  I could just drop Naïveté now and just be down with it…  I have a silly question for you.  I have power attack but the feat I have it for doesn’t come into play till level four, divine might needs turn undead also, so I was wondering if I could swap out my first level feat for *oversized two handed fighting*? (CA page 111)
> 
> It requirements are a strength of 13 and two handed fighting
> 
> And it gives you the benefit of allow you to use a one handed weapon as a light weapon in your off hand for the purpose of calculating the penalty.  (So she could use two Thinblades at /-2 instead of –4.   )



Sure, sounds fine to me.  Go for it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Sure, sounds fine to me.  Go for it.



Sweet.   I've swapped and discarded her shield to lighten her load to a light load and I'm readying to role.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet.   I've swapped and discarded her shield to lighten her load to a light load and I'm readying to role.



Odd you should say that, as I've just put up a post to the IC thread...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Odd you should say that, as I've just put up a post to the IC thread...



I see that.   Oddly enough I have replied also.   (Let me know if Bry's plans hinder your game.)


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I see that.   Oddly enough I have replied also.   (Let me know if Bry's plans hinder your game.)



No hindrance there.  To be honest, I'm quite happy to take things in whatever direction Bry wants to head in.  That's the advantage of a solo game, all the focus is on just one player's actions.

Next IC post from me will be in the morning however.  I've just glanced at the clock and noticed the time (2.03 AM).  Eeek!

And in entirely unrelated to the game, but rather boasting about gaming swag news, I've got the new Mage rulebook.  It's shiny!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Next IC post from me will be in the morning however.  I've just glanced at the clock and noticed the time (2.03 AM).  Eeek!




No issue here.   (I've removed the new Brystasia RG post and updated the first one.)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> And in entirely unrelated to the game, but rather boasting about gaming swag news, I've got the new Mage rulebook.  It's shiny!




Is that Mage: The Awakening?  If so cool!  I've actually expanded past d20 and have a WoD game on another board I admin on.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is that Mage: The Awakening?  If so cool!  I've actually expanded past d20 and have a WoD game on another board I admin on.



It is indeed   I've not read a huge amount of it yet, but it's a beautifully produced book.  The pictures of the cover on-line really don't do the book justice in reality.  *Grin*  Being an occasional graphic designer, I appreciate nicely-done books.

Oh, one quick thing, I'll be away for the weekend (running a demo of Mage, followed by a housewarming party, followed the next day by running my regular table-top Eberron campaign).  Probably no posts from me from Friday night until Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> It is indeed   I've not read a huge amount of it yet, but it's a beautifully produced book.  The pictures of the cover on-line really don't do the book justice in reality.  *Grin*  Being an occasional graphic designer, I appreciate nicely-done books.




That seems to be a rather common occurince with the WW products, or at least their WoD books, as I have Wereworlf, Vampire, and WoD and they all look great! 

Oh, one quick thing, I'll be away for the weekend (running a demo of Mage, followed by a housewarming party, followed the next day by running my regular table-top Eberron campaign).  Probably no posts from me from Friday night until Sunday night/Monday morning.[/QUOTE]
That’s fine.    Sounds like you have a busy but productive weekend.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That seems to be a rather common occurince with the WW products, or at least their WoD books, as I have Wereworlf, Vampire, and WoD and they all look great!



Agreed there, although I've yet to buy Werewolf (not being familiar with it in it's Apocalypse incarnation, unlike the other two).  They certainly look very nice on the bookshelf, catching the light and being all shiny. 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That’s fine.    Sounds like you have a busy but productive weekend.



  Well, I'm not sure productive is the word I'd use, but it's going to be a lot of fun, certainly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure productive is the word I'd use, but it's going to be a lot of fun, certainly.




Hey that’s all that matters.  

Oh!  I didn't really push the game all that far, well cause, I doubt Brystasia really knows where to go or have any ideas on what to do.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey that’s all that matters.
> 
> Oh!  I didn't really push the game all that far, well cause, I doubt Brystasia really knows where to go or have any ideas on what to do.



 Right, sorry about the delay in getting back to this, I got dragged into family car-hunting (our previous car having decided to start rusting in a fairly major way.  Rural roads can be amazingly corrosive...).

Anyway, just writing an IC post which should be up in the next few minutes.  Hope your weekend was pleasant.  The new version of Mage rocks (I'm becoming very taken with the new WoD rules as a whole), the party was great fun (pretty much everyone there was a member of my local university's games society, hence massive amounts of RPG and wargaming talk), and the D&D game is getting... interesting.  All in all, a thoroughly successful weekend


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> All in all, a thoroughly successful weekend



Most excellent to hear and you needn’t worry about the delay as I do understand. 

My weekend was for the most part relaxing and I saw alot of family for the first time in a few months, which is always good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2005)

Jarval, just to refresh my memory...  Is Brystasia and the others armed or are they unarmed?  (At least in regards to armor.)


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Jarval, just to refresh my memory...  Is Brystasia and the others armed or are they unarmed?  (At least in regards to armor.)



Ged and Hestia have both dumped their armour, but Ged's still got his sword (if Bry thinks about it, she can't recall having ever seen him without it) and Hestia's carrying a staff (although that's more of a badge of office than a weapon in her eyes).  I'm assuming Bry's probably left most of her armour at the Healing Halls, but feel free to decide what you want her to be carrying.

One thing that's worth noting is that it's illegal for most people to carry any weapon above a dagger or quarterstaff within the limits of Marlock City.  An exception is made for the city watch, army, licensed mercenaries, and the clergy of the various temples.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm assuming Bry's probably left most of her armour at the Healing Halls, but feel free to decide what you want her to be carrying.



Well, Brystasia only has one of them really long swords…  and probably would be like to be out of her armor but if she’s not wearing it she would have to carry it back to her temple.  (Now or later)

Is Bry supposed to go back to her temple tonight or stay with Hestia and Ged?  (If it’s the later than she would be unarmored and unarmed.)

Unless someone within her order had told her to carry a weapon at all times within the city…  (Ether in general or cause of her beauty and the possible riff rat it could attract.)


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is Bry supposed to go back to her temple tonight or stay with Hestia and Ged?  (If it’s the later than she would be unarmored and unarmed.)



She's free to do either.  In comparison with many of the other churches, the followers of Aymara are given a great deal of freedom to take charge of their own actions.  The church of Aymara is very nearly hierarchy free, so a lot of the time Bry will be her own boss as it were.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unless someone within her order had told her to carry a weapon at all times within the city...  (Ether in general or cause of her beauty and the possible riff rat it could attract.)



Most Holy Warrior of the churches choose to carry the favoured weapon of their deity with them, mainly as a badge of office.  As a result, Bry's likely to regard it as a standard part of city dress for her order, but she'll by no means have been ordered to carry a blade at all times.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> She's free to do either.  In comparison with many of the other churches, the followers of Aymara are given a great deal of freedom to take charge of their own actions.  The church of Aymara is very nearly hierarchy free, so a lot of the time Bry will be her own boss as it were.




Okay.   Then did Hestia or Ged invite her to stay the night off camera?  (If so here armor is at the Healing Halls and if not its upon her body)



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Most Holy Warrior of the churches choose to carry the favoured weapon of their deity with them, mainly as a badge of office.  As a result, Bry's likely to regard it as a standard part of city dress for her order, but she'll by no means have been ordered to carry a blade at all times.



Then she is at least armed.   (She would keep both swords upon her...  Mostly out of habit of using both.)


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2005)

Just ask if you need any background information on anywhere in Sokara.  I can't remember what I have and haven't given you background on already...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2005)

Is their anything special Bry should know about in regards of The Forest of Larun?


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay.   Then did Hestia or Ged invite her to stay the night off camera?  (If so here armor is at the Healing Halls and if not its upon her body)



That sounds reasonable.  Chances are that the Holy Mother would have extended the same offer of hospitality, as she feels in Brystasia's debt.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then she is at least armed.   (She would keep both swords upon her...  Mostly out of habit of using both.)



Right, fair enough.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is their anything special Bry should know about in regards of The Forest of Larun?



I made something up.   Let me know if it needs to be edited.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2005)

No need for edits, what you've written fits the forest quite nicely.  Or Bry's view of the forest, anyway.  In truth, it is a genuinely dangerous place for those not of fey blood to travel through, as the elves, dryads and other nature spirits can be less than forgiving to those who are incautious in their treatment of nature.  And there are more sinister creatures that call the forest home...

Of course, how much Bry knows of this is open for debate.  While she's spent most of her life in the Forest of Larun, she's a nymph and so has nothing to fear from the other fey.  In addition, her mother's power would have been enough to keep the less pleasant creatures away from her and Bry, so she may have a somewhat idealistic view of the Forest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> In addition, her mother's power would have been enough to keep the less pleasant creatures away from her and Bry, so she may have a somewhat idealistic view of the Forest.




That sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 11, 2005)

Just a quick warning, updates may become extremely erratic over the next few weeks.  My grandfather died this morning, and I'm not sure when I'll be away at my grandmother's over the next few weeks, or if I'll be able to give any warning before I have to head off.

Today's been a little odd...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2005)

I’m sorry to hear that.  Take all the time you need and let me know if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m sorry to hear that.  Take all the time you need and let me know if there is anything I can do for you.



Thanks Adam.  Things are a bit less chaotic at my end now.  It looks like I'm going to be away from Thursday until the following Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks Adam.  Things are a bit less chaotic at my end now.  It looks like I'm going to be away from Thursday until the following Wednesday or Thursday.



 Okay, thanks for the heads up but please don’t feel the need to rush back…


----------

